# Song Stuck in Your Head, #2



## Ms. Jove (Dec 24, 2009)

The last thread was awfully bloated, so it is time for a new one. And it is also imperative to let you know how things are going to proceed here.


*Rule #1: Do not spam this thread*​
This is a "Song Stuck in Your Head Thread," not a "Name a Song, +1 Yaaaayyyy!" thread. *Do not post more than once an hour*.
Do not double-post unless at least a few hours have passed, without thread activity, since your last post.


*Rule #2: Post more than a song title*​
You may or may not actually have a emotional feeling instigated by the song, or the situation itself. Perhaps you'd like to share it.
*A LONE YOUTUBE VIDEO IS NOT ENOUGH*


*Rule #3: Don't be afraid to comment on other songs that are listed *​
You don't _have_ to do this, but hit-and-run threads are not proper. The MD is a place of discussion. 


As for me, I have that goddamn new One Piece OP stuck in my head, and I'm ready to literally jackhammer it out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

*Rose of No Man's Land* by Jack Caddigan and James Alexander Brennan.

This is what happens when you spend hours in a Starbucks


----------



## Haventh (Dec 24, 2009)

Dawn of Tears - Mr. Jarrod
Dawn of Tears - Since They're Gone
Dawn of Tears - Blood on Verona

So i just found this band. I'm totally hooked. And this is what happens when you use the internet (DAMN YOU INTERNET). Like i needed more addiction


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 24, 2009)

That damn christmas song Partridge in a Pair Tree or whatever it is... God I hate christmas...


----------



## Dalis (Dec 24, 2009)

Viva La Vida
just heard it in a movie and it's stuck here


----------



## Lamb (Dec 24, 2009)

I've had The Waitress' "Christmas Wrapping" stuck on my head for the last week or so. I guess it comes with the territory. (Does not help that it's been played constantly over the last week on the radio)


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2009)

(Thought: To make a even less of a spam post, could I post the videos too?  )

Wishes Of Happiness & Prosperity (Yeha-Hoha) -- 

[YOUTUBE]XPd9be8R5bA[/YOUTUBE]
^ That song makes me feel better on a down day 

I'm also listening to Shout, by Tears for Fears. Great song. I will always love the way the music and his voice mixes together so well. 

(Not a spam post? Or is?  )​


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2009)

I have too much stuck in my head.

"Comfortably Numb" - *Pink Floyd*
"In the Mist She Was Standing" - *Opeth*
"Will I Arrive" - *Katatonia*
"Nursery Rhyme/Breather" - *UNKLE*
"It's Not Over Yet" - *Klaxons* >_>

And more.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2009)

My friend made a wonderful mix album for me and added this gorgeous song:

First Breath After Coma - _Explosions in the Sky_


----------



## Sunako (Dec 24, 2009)

There should be a "Spoilertag youtube videos" rule. 

The Rasmus feat Anette Olzon - October & April


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2009)

December said:


> There should be a "Spoilertag youtube videos" rule.
> 
> The Rasmus feat Anette Olzon - October & April


You can't just post songs like that. Its gotta be more. 

Fat Joe featuring Ashanti & Ja Rule -- Whats Luv?
[YOUTUBE]a6NliE4FKPM[/YOUTUBE]​
This song is full of  memories for me. I remember when it came out. It will remind me (oddly enough) of Johnny Bravo. I remember my sister came home with a Tacobell Johnny Bravo toy and this song was playing at home when she came. I stole the toy from her though ^^

Songs from 1990 through 2004/5 will always rule over others.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 24, 2009)

_Bad Romance_ by Lady Gaga

I blame my cousin for liking this song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2009)

Estelle - American Boy [Feat. Kanye West] 

I listen to it because...I dunno, its oddly captivating. For once, Kanye isn't be rude or mean  He sounds really nice in it ^^

As for Estelle, she sounds very pretty and I like the video and words, its pretty nice. 

[YOUTUBE]Ic5vxw3eijY[/YOUTUBE]​
If anyone wants the lyrics, here they are:


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Just another one champion sound
yeah Estelle about to get down
who the hottest in the world right now.
Just touched down in London town.
Bet they give me a pound.
Tell them put the money in my hand right now.
Tell the promoter we need more seats,
we just sold out all the floor seats

Estelle:

Chorus
Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day.
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come pick it with you.
You'll be my American Boy.

He said, Hey Sister.
It's really really nice to meet ya.
I just met this 5 foot 7 guy who's just my type.
like the way he's speaking, his confidence is peaking.
Don't like his baggy jeans but Ima like what's underneath them.
And no I aint been to MIA
I heard that Cali never rains and New York's heart awaits. First let's see the west end.
I'll show you to my bridren.
I'm like this American Boy. American Boy

Chorus
Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come pick it with you.
You'll be my American Boy. American Boy



Can we get away this weekend.
Take me to Broadway.
Let's go shopping baby then we'll go to a Caf?.
Let's go on the subway.
Take me to your hood.
I neva been to Brooklyn and I'd like to see what's good.
Dress in all your fancy clothes.
Sneaker's looking Fresh to Def I'm lovin those Shell Toes.
Walkin that walk.
Talk that slick talk.
I'm likin this American Boy. American Boy.

Chorus
Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day.
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come pick it with you.
You'll be my American Boy

tell em wagwan blood

Kanye West:
Who killin em in the U.K. Everybody gonna to say YOU K, reluctantly, cuz most of this press don't f**k wit me. Estelle once said to me, cool down, down. Don't act a fool now, now. I always act a fool oww, oww. Aint nothing new now now. He crazy, I know what ya thinkin. Ribena I know what you're drinkin. Rap singer. Chain Blinger. Holla at the next chick soon as you're blinkin. What's you're persona. about this Americana. Brama, Am I shallow, cuz all my clothes designer. Dressed smart like a London Bloke. Before he speak his suit bespoke. And you thought he was cute before, Look at this P Coat tell me he's broke. And I know you're not into all that. I heard your lyrics I feel your spirit. But I still talk that CAAASH. Cuz a lot W.A.G.S wanna hear it. And I'm feelin like Mike at his Baddest. Like the Pips at they Gladys. And I know they love it. So to hell with all that rubbish

Estelle:
Would you be my love, my love, Would you be mine.
Would you be my love, my love, Would you be mine.
Could you be my love, my love.
Would you be my American Boy. American Boy

Chorus
Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day
Take me to Chicago, San Francisco Bay.
I really want to come pick it with you.
You'll be my American Boy. American Boy.


----------



## Agony (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael Jackson-The Way You Make Me Feel


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2009)

*Faded - Soul Decision*

Faded - Soul Decision

Most of you probably don't even know what this is, but its a pretty sexy song. Its supposed to be at least. It came out I think around 1997-2002. Its really good, so listen to it. 

[YOUTUBE]8buuOmnd4yo[/YOUTUBE]​
Remember to give a try!

@Agony:
First, you gotta put more into your posts here. Its considered spam if you don't.

Second, I love that song! Have it faced on youtube, right about his song "Heart Breaker" which I suggest you listen to if you haven't already.


----------



## SPN (Dec 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhn_t9ZpUBE[/YOUTUBE]
No music video, they're sort of indie.
A Heady Tale - The Fratellis.

I can't stop, it's like an addiction.. la, la, la, la... damnit.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 25, 2009)

As I Lay Dying - Dearted

This song is a beautiful masterpiece, not many songs can compare to this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 25, 2009)

3 Doors Down -- Kryptonite

[YOUTUBE]xPU8OAjjS4k[/YOUTUBE]​
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



I took a walk around the world to
Ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
I watched the world float to the dark
Side of the moon
I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float to the
Dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be something
To do with you
I really don't mind what happens now and then
As long as you'll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I'm alive and well, will you be
There holding my hand
I'll keep you by my side with
My superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak
But your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times I
Never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head, if
Not for me then you would be dead
I picked you up and put you back
On solid ground

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I'm alive and well will you be
There holding my hand
I'll keep you by my side with my
Superhuman might
Kryptonite

//Oh whoa whoa//
3x 




For those of you who don't know who 3 Doors Down is, then maybe you should crawl under a rock and disappear, because you don't matter to the world if you don't. 

Nah, but seriously, I expect you to listen to this song, because its great!


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Dec 25, 2009)

The Start of Something-Voxtrot

What can I say, I met a girl.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueFj9V6WWLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 26, 2009)

Megadeth - The Scorpion

Just found out what the lyrics mean in this song. This song its me like a glove.


----------



## Agony (Dec 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson-Billie Jean


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks to the Nostalgia Chick i have this emo song stuck in my head


Simple plan:How could this happen to me.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 26, 2009)

Haven't Met You Yet by Micheal Buble.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2009)

New kids on the block - Sexify my love.

!!!!


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 26, 2009)

Lies - Big Bang


----------



## krome (Dec 26, 2009)

_Time After Time_ - Ronan Keating


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 26, 2009)

You guys! You have to put more into the posts or its spam -- read the first post.

@cozen: You did? How much do you like the song and or band? Favorite or do you only like a few songs from them? Personally, I love 3 Doors Down. 

@Agony: Wow, good pick of a Michael Jackson song. I love Billie Jean *goes to listen to it*

For me, I'm listening to: Jaded - Aerosmith 

[YOUTUBE]705LEH3j2g0[/YOUTUBE]​
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Hey
Ja ja jaded
You gotcha yo mama's style
But you're yesterday's child to me
So jaded
You think that's where it's at but is that where it's supposed to be
You're gettin' it all over me
X - rated

My my baby blue
Yeah I been thinkin bout you
My my baby blue
Yeah your so jaded
And I'm the one that jaded you

Hey
Ja ja jaded
In all it's misery
It will always be what I love
And hated
And maybe take a ride to the other side
We're thinkin' of
We'll slip into the velvet glove
And be jaded

My my baby blue
Yeah I'm thinkin' 'bout you
My my baby blue
Yeah I'm so jaded
And baby I'm afraid a you

Your thinkin' so complicated
I've had it all up to here
But it's so overrated
Love and hate it
Wouldn't trade it
Love me jaded

Hey
Ja ja jaded
There ain't no baby please
When I'm shootin' the breeze with her
When everything you see is a blur
And ecstasy's what you prefer

My my baby blue
(blue blue blue blue yeah)
Yeah I'm talkin' 'bout you
My my baby blue
(blue blue blue blue yeah)
Yeah I've been thinkin' 'bout you
My my baby blue
Yeah you're so jaded
(Jaded)
Jaded
(Jaded)
Your so jaded
Cause I'm the one that jaded you 




I love AeroSmith. Every song is gold! Best band from the past, of course that included Journey, The Cure, The Who, Queen, Nirvana and a lot more. I'm gonna listen to Journey in a moment, right after Billie Jean


----------



## Skylit (Dec 26, 2009)

*Dreamer* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 26, 2009)

Megadeth - A Secret Place

Foo Fighter's 'Let it Die' so stole the tune for this...


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 26, 2009)

Attention to those who DON'T read the first post! This thread will mostly likely be DESTROYED because you are posting something considered SPAM! Read the first post!

--------

Ahem, anyway!
@Skylit: Wow, Ozzy? I was beginning to think people don't listen to him. Great choice in music!

Me, I'm listening to Real McCoy -- Another Night.

[YOUTUBE]QNbRMG-4wAI[/YOUTUBE]


Its classic 90's at its finest. Although Good Vibrations is a lot better


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 27, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Attention to those who DON'T read the first post! This thread will mostly likely be DESTROYED because you are posting something considered SPAM! Read the first post!



Don't worry, I won't destroy it. A few sparse posts here and there is fine. I do, however, heavily suggest that people should put more effort into their posts; a thread where people just list songs is not very substantive. 

And this might cut into my indie cred amongst people that don't understand a goddamn thing, but "Another Night" is a _brilliant_ pop song.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Dec 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> And this might cut into my indie cred amongst people that don't understand a goddamn thing, but "Another Night" is a _brilliant_ pop song.



It does not quite do it for me.

I have been pretty stuck on the Presidents of the United States for a while.

Especially the Drew Carey theme song, for some reason.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Dec 27, 2009)

Longing by Gackt. xD


----------



## FireLorD (Dec 27, 2009)

*Media Lab* - Pull


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulan Soundtrack


lol, this song is my favourite disney song XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> Don't worry, I won't destroy it. A few sparse posts here and there is fine. I do, however, heavily suggest that people should put more effort into their posts; a thread where people just list songs is not very substantive.
> 
> And this might cut into my indie cred amongst people that don't understand a goddamn thing, but "Another Night" is a _brilliant_ pop song.



Oh, well I hope it doesn't get spammed in the future then. 

I love Another Night. I remember it was played so many times when I was little, its a great song 
--------​
I'm listening to one of my most favorite songs ever. Its a theme song for a character, and as much as I'm obsessed with the original and piano/orchestrated versions, this song makes me feel like I've been sucked up in Terra's world, feeling how she felt and how the Returners felt. 

Terra's theme is currently the most remixed FF theme song, it also appears the most in the FF title it falls under. No song has been remade -- whether by Nobuo or others -- as many times as Terra's theme song. And by listening to it, you can tell why its so popular. It has the most depth a theme song has ever had, with the most feeling.

Final Fantasy VI: Death On The SnowField Terra's Theme Song -- OC Remix​[YOUTUBE]-bqVcGEFELM[/YOUTUBE]​
Now, there aren't any lyrics, but there is a description if you wish to see it. Half of the review is mine, the other taken from the site and the dude who interviewed the guy who made it -- who was AMIEVIL.


*Spoiler*: _Information_ 



Description --

When you listen to this song, which is one of the best music pieces ever created, you can really feel the pain and the loss of hope.
Close your eyes and imagine what those heros are feeling as they shed blood and kill living people. Imagine how Terra felt killing so many then and before, with the slave crown on. Think of how many family members she took from people, and how bad she felt.
Would you take family away from others? Terra didn't have a choice, the Returners didn't have a choice...

Song taken from OverClockedRemix. Their review:
Final Fantasy fans are spoiled today  On the heels of ailsean's brilliant electric guitar mix of the snowstorm track at beginning of FF3 comes AmIEvil ACOUSTIC Guitar ReMix of the SAME track. I think this greatly shows how the same song can be ReMixed in different ways and result in two BRILLIANT, grade AAA five-star ReMixes. AmIEvil's attention to ambient effects - the snow underneath the sled - and the particular way in which the piano is muted, as well as the mixing of the acoustic guitar, is all first-rate and oh so sweet. What can I say . . . two of the BEST ReMixes on this site, possibly THE best FF ReMixes, are both of the same song, and both include actual guitars. Coincidence, or psychic phenomena? At any rate, download this or you'll perish in hell for eternity. It's that good.
Short Bio:
Years before the happenings of FF6...

Emperor Gestahl brought troops to the Esper realm and started abducting Espers. The Elder shoved the humans out by magical force but Maduin, Madonna, and Terra (the family) were near the gate. This was when Terra was a baby. All three of them got pushed through the gate as well.

Madonna handed Terra to Gestahl to take care of her.

Terra was raised by the Empire. Kefka was appointed the task to raise her, and placed the Slave Crown on Terra to control her.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 27, 2009)

*Mono* - "Ashes in the Snow"

Couldn't think of what it was for a few fucking days, but the string section in that keeps popping back into my brain. Song is fucking lush.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 27, 2009)

_Empire State of Mind_ by Jay-Z


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

BT - _Simply Being Loved _


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 28, 2009)

Now I'm listening to some good classics from a long time ago. We all know who Jimi Hendrix is, but if you don't, he was an American guitarist, singer and songwriter. He is often considered to be the greatest electric guitarist in the history of rock music by other musicians and commentators in the industry, and one of the most important and influential musicians of his era across a range of genres.

Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady

[YOUTUBE]YC4WXown03c[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Foxy
Foxy

You know you're a cut little heartbreaker
Foxy
You know you're a sweet little lovemaker
Foxy

I wanna take you home
I won't do you no harm, no
You've got to be all mine, all mine
Ooh, foxy lady

I see you, heh, on down on the scene
Foxy
You make me wanna get up and scream
Foxy
Ah, baby listen now
I've made up my mind
I'm tired of wasting all my precious time
You've got to be all mine, all mine
Foxy lady
Here I come

I'm gonna take you home
I won't do you no harm, no
You've got to be all mine, all mine

Here I come
I'm comin' to get ya
Foxy lady
You look so good
Yeah, foxy
Yeah, give us some
Foxy
Yeah, get it, babe
You make me feel like
Feel like sayin' foxy
Foxy
Foxy lady
Foxy lady 



Now if you have never heard of this great man, then you should go to youtube and search up some of his songs. And if you happen to not like him (What? You're crazy) then know that you don't know anything about rock music or music at all. 

Anyway, that's what I'm listening to. You?


----------



## SPN (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't get enough of "Bus Stop" by the Hollies lately.

It was almost a true story for me once...


----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2009)

'>_< ...Lady Gaga's ''Bad Romance''.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 28, 2009)

*Rihanna - Hard*

I can't stop listening to this song...

Link removed

She does look cutey in that military outfit!

Beep Beep like a pony..


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 29, 2009)

I Melt With You ~ *Modern English*

This song always makes me feel happy. :33


----------



## Reich (Dec 29, 2009)

*Anberlin*-Feel Good Drag

I don?t know the reason why I searched for their album, but in the end I enjoy "never take friendship personal" and especially that song. I?ll see how long it will last until I change my mind or the ringtone of my phone....


*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



"I'm here for you" she said
and we can stay for awhile,
my boyfriend's gone,
we can just pretend.
Lips that need no introduction
Now who's the greater sin?
Your drab eyes seem to invite
(tell me darling) Where do we begin?

Was this over before
Before it ever began
Your kiss
Your calls
Your crutch
Like the devils got your hand

This was over before
Before it ever began
Your lips
Your lies
Your lust
Like the devils in your hands
Everyone in this town
is seeing somebody else
Everybody's tired of someone
our eyes wander for help
Prayers that need no answer now
I'm tired of who I am
You were my greatest mistake
I fell in love with your sin
Your littlest sin

Was this over before
Before it ever began
Your kiss
Your calls
Your crutch
Like the devils got your hand
This was over before
Before it ever began
Your lips
Your lies
Your lust
Like the devils in your hands
Was this over before
Before it ever began
Your kiss
Your calls
Your crutch
Like the devils got your hand
This was over before
Before it ever began
Your lips
Your lies
Your lust
Like the devils in your hands
Failure is your disease
You want my outline drawn
You are my greatest failure
Discourse your saving song

Was this over before
Before it ever began
Your kiss
Your calls
Your crutch
Like the devils got your hand
This was over before
Before it ever began
Your lips
Your lies
Your lust
Like the devils in your hands 



Link removed


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 29, 2009)

Berryz Koubou - Ryuusei Boy


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sex on Fire* by The Kings of Leon


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2009)

Emmanuel Moire - _Je Vis Deux Fois_


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy

RIP The Rev


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 29, 2009)

Whether or not this song is about harsh (rape), its good. His voice is very...appealing to me. Everything smooths together perfectly, its great.

Kings of Leon -- Sex on Fire
[YOUTUBE]EMOPNw9OngE[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




Lay where you're laying, don't make a sound
I know they're watching, they're watching
All the commotion, the kiddie like play
Has people talking, talking

You, your sex is on fire

The dark of the alley, the breaking of day
The head while I'm driving, I'm driving
Soft lips are open, knuckles are pale
Feels like you're dying, you're dying

You, your sex is on fire
Consumed with what's to transpire

Hot as a fever, rattling bones
I could just taste it, taste it
If it's not forever, if it's just tonight
Oh, it's still the greatest, the greatest, the greatest

You, your sex is on fire
And you, your sex is on fire
Consumed with what's to transpire

And you, your sex is on fire
Consumed with what's to transpire



I remember hearing "Use Somebody" live and thought: "eh, they don't do well live" but I watched another live performance and they did better. Maybe it was that one time...

Anyway, its a good song. Among this year's top favorites on my list.


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Gallo de Pelea - Los Tigres Del Norte.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Dec 30, 2009)

Earth, Wind, and Fire - September


bah dee yah, say do you remember?


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2009)

Who doesn't like Queen? You have to be pretty odd to not like Queen. 

[YOUTUBE]GSADxMocaHs[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive and the world it's turning inside out Yeah!
I'm floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now don't stop me
'Cause I'm having a good time having a good time

I'm a shooting star leaping through the skies
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go
There's no stopping me

I'm burning through the skies Yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man of you

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time just give me a call
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (Yes I'm having a good time)
I don't want to stop at all

I'm a rocket ship on my way to Mars
On a collision course
I am a satellite I'm out of control
I am a sex machine ready to reload
Like an atom bomb about to
Oh oh oh oh oh explode

I'm burning through the skies Yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic woman out of you

Don't stop me don't stop me don't stop me
Hey hey hey!
Don't stop me don't stop me
Ooh ooh ooh (I like it)
Don't stop me have a good time good time
Don't stop me don't stop me
Ooh ooh Alright
I'm burning through the skies Yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic woman of you

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time
Just give me a call
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (Yes I'm having a good time)
I don't wanna stop at all

La la la la laaaa
La la la la
La la laa laa laa laaa
La la laa la la la la la laaa hey!!.... 



All of Queen's songs are brilliant, especially this one and `I Wanna Break Free'. `Bohemian Rhapsody' is great as well. Its a shame such a talent has left us, I will miss him. If he were still here, he'd create such awesome songs like before.

*goes onto more Queen songs*


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 30, 2009)

*The Legion of Doom*-_Lolita's Medicine_    I am listening to this track over a month now, and idk why.

*Ladyhawke*-_Magic_     I don't usually listen to this type of music genre, but its just so damn catchy.

*IN FLAMES*-_The Quiet Place_    I found about this track, just recently, and damn its addicting.


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2009)

Yves Larock - Rise up

I love this song


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 31, 2009)

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow

In honour of my best mate who died recently in a car crash, it was his favourite song.


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

Monster - Lady Gaga

Stuck in my head enough for the past weeks really, one of those sounds I randomly sing to myself when I am bored


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

Super Junior- Sorry Sorry Answer and It's You remix


----------



## kyochi (Dec 31, 2009)

''StarStruck'' by 3Oh!3 ft. Katy Perry. 


..and, ''Human'' by The Killers.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm listening to "Queen - I Want To Break Free". Its a appealing song. The video is hilarious and the lyrics are great. Makes me wiggle and dance in joy 

Queen - I Want To Break Free

[YOUTUBE]9hMrY8jysdg[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



I want to break free
I want to break free
I want to break free from your lies
You're so self-satisfied I don't need you
I got to to break free
God knows, God knows I want to break free

I've fallen in love
I've fallen in love for the first time
And this time I know it's for real
I've fallen in love, yeah
God knows, God knows I've fallen in love

It's strange but it's true (hey yea)
I can't get over the way you love me like you do
But I have to be sure
When I walk out that door
Oh how I want to be free, (oh yea)
Oh how I want to be free
Oh how I want to break free

(INSTRUMENTAL INTERLUDE)

But life still goes on
I can't get used to living without, living without, living without you
by my side
I don't want to live alone, hey
God knows got to make it on my own
So baby can't you see
I've got to break free

I've got to break free
I want to break free, yeah

I want I want I want I want to break free ?



I remember when I was a kid and I heard his Mighty Ducks song and loved Queen since


----------



## Mojim (Dec 31, 2009)

*Cry Me a River* - Michael Bublé

Such a grand opening song from his latest album "Crazy Love". This song should be the next Bond theme song. It suits perfectly!!!!!!! <3 Such a great cover from him and with his voice like Frank Sinatra-ish, I couldn't ask much more than that 

I'm sooooo addicted to this song so much!


----------



## Anjali (Jan 1, 2010)

Yann Tiersen — Comptine D’un Autre Ete


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Jan 1, 2010)

Outkast - Roses


this is stuck in my head after a guy in the Lounge posted part of the lyrics


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 1, 2010)

Kalmah - Svieri Doroga

Awesome little intro song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm listening to Destiny's Child. Because most of the old songs were rocking...and very independent for women. 

Destiny's Child - Bills Bills Bills
[YOUTUBE]zuYHFYjmYP8[/YOUTUBE]​
This is my favorite from all the songs, Say My Name in second of course


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 1, 2010)

Megadeth - Recipe For Hate... Warhorse

Epitone of epic right there


----------



## sk3tos (Jan 2, 2010)

Sodom - city of God
_The Quiet Place_
pure trash metal and awesome vid


----------



## Laurens (Jan 2, 2010)

This

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDp90-Ad3ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 2, 2010)

_99 Problems_ by Jay-Z


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 3, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains

First song that really got me into metal. RIP The Rev


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 3, 2010)

*Three Days Grace - Over and Over*

I'm listening to Three Days Grace now. Few more songs and I'm done with that part. 

Three Days Grace - Over and Over
[YOUTUBE]okC4hw8IPYg[/YOUTUBE]​
*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



I feel it everyday it's all the same
It brings me down but I'm the one to blame
I've tried everything to get away
So here I go again
Chasing you down again
Why do I do this?

Over and over, over and over
I fall for you
Over and over, over and over
I try not to

It feels like everyday stays the same
It's dragging me down and I can't pull away
So here I go again
Chasing you down again
Why do I do this?

Over and over, over and over
I fall for you
Over and over, over and over
I try not to
Over and over, over and over
You make me fall for you
Over and over, over and over
You don't even try

So many thoughts that I can't get out of my head
I try to live without you, every time I do I feel dead
I know what's best for me
But I want you instead
I'll keep on wasting all my time

Over and over, over and over
I fall for you
Over and over, over and over
I try not to
Over and over, over and over
You make me fall for you
Over and over, over and over
You don't even try to





I'm also listening to the Killers. They are a good band 
Killers -- Jenny Was a Friend of Mine[YOUTUBE]h4aFhDQwEHU[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



We took a walk that night, but it wasn't the same
We had a fight on the promenade out in the rain
She said she loved me, but she had somewhere to go
She couldn't scream while I held I close
I swore I'd never let her go
Tell me what you wanna know
Oh come on, oh come on, oh come on
There ain't no motive for this crime
Jenny was a friend of mine
So come on, oh come on, oh come on

I know my rights, I've been here all day and it's time
For me to go, so let me know if it's alright
I just can't take this, I swear I told you the truth
She couldn't scream while I held I close
I swore I'd never let her go

Tell me what you wanna know
Oh come on, oh come on, oh come on
And then you whisper in my ear
I know what you're doing here
So come on, oh come on, oh come on
There ain't no motive for this crime
Jenny was a friend of mine
Oh come on, oh come on, oh come on


----------



## Z (Jan 3, 2010)

J Holiday- Suffocate


----------



## krome (Jan 3, 2010)

Apoptygma Berzerk - _Cambodia_


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 3, 2010)

Wanted Dead or Alive ~ *Bon Jovi*

I have been absolutely obsessed with this song recently.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 3, 2010)

*The Killers -- When You Were Young*

I'm listening to The Killers again, but a slightly better song. Not saying the other was bad. 

The Killers -- When You Were Young
[YOUTUBE]mkkE7yDXr6g[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
To save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now
Here he comes

He doesnt look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined
When you were young

Can we climb this mountain
I dont know
Higher now than ever before
I know we can make it if we take it slow
Let's take it easy
Easy now
Watch it go

We're burning down the highway skyline
On the back of a hurricane
That started turning
When you were young
When you were young

And sometimes you close your eyes
And see the place where you used to live
When you were young

They say the devil's water
It ain't so sweet
You dont have to drink right now
But you can dip your feet
Every once in a little while

You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
To save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now
Here he comes

He doesnt look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined
When you were young
(talks like a gentleman)
(like you imagined)
When you were young

I said he doesnt look a thing like Jesus
He doesnt look a thing like Jesus
But more than you'll ever know 



Serisouly, if you don't like The Killers, tell me where you live so I can assassinate you like you should be killed. 

I love Brendon's handsome and mysterious voice, makes me want to chain him up and make him my toy. pek


----------



## SPN (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanish Bombs - The Clash.

I'm in a real Clash mood lately. They give me good memories from back in Montreal.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 4, 2010)

_If you seek Amy_ - Brittney Spears


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 4, 2010)

SPN said:


> Spanish Bombs - The Clash.
> 
> I'm in a real Clash mood lately. They give me good memories from back in Montreal.



_Very_ good. That's my favorite Clash song.


As for myself, I've had *The Go! Team* - "Universal Speech" in my head since I woke up. Played it during a drawing session yesterday and it just reemerged.


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKtvDv7eykg&feature=fvste3[/YOUTUBE]

listen to my heartbeat
it's beating for you
listen to my heartbeat
it's waiting for you~


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 4, 2010)

*Brandy & Monica | The Boy Is Mine |*

Just thought I should recollect my memories of the past and heard this on TV, decided to look it up on Youtube.

Brandy & Monica | The Boy Is Mine |
[YOUTUBE]Va1Y6uAgNJY[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



Brandy:
Excuse me, can I please talk to you for a minute?

Monica:
Uh huh, sure you know, you look kinda familiar.

Brandy:
Yeah, you do too but, umm, I just wanted to know do you know somebody named
you, you know his name.

Monica:
Oh, yeah definatly, I know his name.

Brandy:
I just wanted to let you know he's mine.

Monica:
Huh... No no, he's mine!

You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine

Brandy:
I think it's time we got this straight
Let's sit and talk face to face
There is no way you could mistake
Him for your man are you insane

Monica:
You see I know that you may be
Just be jealous of me
Cuz you're blind if you can't see
That his love is all in me

Brandy:
You see I tried to hesitate
I didn't wanna say what they told me
He said without me he couldn't make
It through the day ain't that a shame

Monica:
Maybe you misunderstood
Cause I can't see how he could
Wanna change something that's so good
But my love is all it took

Both:
You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine

Monica:
Must you do the things you do
You keep on acting like a fool
You need to know it's me not you
And if you didn't know it girl it's true

Brandy:
I think that you should realize
And try to understand why
He is a part of my life
I know it's killing you inside

Monica:
You can say what you want to say
What we have you can't take
from the truth you can't escape
I can tell the real from the fake

Brandy:
When will you get the picture
You're the past, I'm the future
Get away it's my time to shine
And if you didn't know the boy is mine

Both:
You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine


Monica:
You can't destroy this love I found
Your silly games I won't allow
The boy is mine without a doubt
You might as well throw in the towel

Brandy:
What makes you think that he wants you
When I'm the one that brought him to
This special place in my heart
Cause he was my love right from the start

Both:
You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine



Both:
You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine

Monica:
Not yours

Brandy:
But mine

Monica:
Not yours

Brandy:
But mine

Monica:
Not yours

Brandy:
But mine

Both:
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine



Well, anyway, right now I'm listening to past songs, which means 90's to 2004, when music was still good.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2010)

*Unspoken* - Lacuna Coil


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 5, 2010)

SNSD- Genie


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 5, 2010)

IT'S TOO LAAATE TO APOLOGIIIZZZE, ITS TOOO LAAAAAAAAAAATE


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 5, 2010)

Supercrush! ~ *Devin Townsend*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 5, 2010)

*Comatose* - Skillet


----------



## Kiku (Jan 5, 2010)

Tik Tok- Ke$ha

I lov yit


----------



## krome (Jan 5, 2010)

_Monster_ - Lady Gaga

He ate my heart, he a-a-a-ate my heart


----------



## Ulio (Jan 5, 2010)

*Empire State Of Mind by Jay-Z *not good but got stuck in my head due to repeats on the radio at the gym.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 5, 2010)

Trivium - Shogun

I havn't heard this song in a while but I really want to hear it for some reason.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 6, 2010)

In Case of Rapture - _As Tall As Lions_: _youtube_

A wonderfully catchy song with brilliant drums. Thank you, Cochise, for introducing me to it.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 6, 2010)

This one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdC8jxjm93w[/YOUTUBE]

the original song isn't on youtube, but this is a good live version


----------



## krome (Jan 6, 2010)

_Forever Yours_ - Sunrise Ave.


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 6, 2010)

Rewrite - ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION.


----------



## Mako (Jan 6, 2010)

Smile by: Uncle Kracker

Very catchy lyrics, and it always will make me happy every time I listen to it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 6, 2010)

Halo ~ *Beyonce*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2010)

The Killers -- When you were young[YOUTUBE]mkkE7yDXr6g[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now ... here he comes!

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined when you were young

Can we climb this mountain
I don't know
Higher now than ever before
I know we can make it if we take it slow
Let's take it easy
Easy now, watch it go

We're burning down the highway skyline
On the back of a hurricane that started turning
When you were young
When you were young

And sometimes you close your eyes
and see the place where you used to live
When you were young

They say the devil's water, it ain't so sweet
You don't have to drink right now
But you can dip your feet
Every once in a little while

You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
To save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now here he comes

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined when you were young
(He talks like a gentlemen, like you imagined when)
When you were young

I said he doesn't look a thing like Jesus
He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But more than you'll ever know


----------



## xErika (Jan 6, 2010)

Astrogen - Nana Mizuki


----------



## krome (Jan 7, 2010)

_Stand By Me_ - Ben E King


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 7, 2010)

*Christina Milian -- Dip It Low*

I'm listening to a very...sensual song. 

Its by Christina Milian, you may know her. If not, then I advise you watch and listen. 

[YOUTUBE]LMw2ovWcUOs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 7, 2010)

Trivium - Entrance to the Conflagration

Epitone of epic.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 8, 2010)

*Closer* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Monster


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 9, 2010)

Beyonce -- DIVA
​


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 9, 2010)

Iced Earth - Order of the Rose

Love the guitar all the way through this song. Even though the solo isn't the fastest thing you could hear, it just has that awesome feel to it.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2010)

*Telephone* - Lady Gaga


----------



## Mojim (Jan 10, 2010)

Phoenix - Lisztomania

_These days it comes it comes it comes it comes it comes and goes_ *sing along*
OMG!! What a tune. Fucking Phoenix! They're awesome


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 10, 2010)

*Suga Suga - Baby Bash*

I'm listening to another classic! 

Suga Suga - Baby Bash 

[YOUTUBE]FQiXZr744qQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Appletart (Jan 12, 2010)

Had the piano solo on Aladdin Sane stuck in my head all week!


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

Paper Gangsta - Lady Gaga

All of her songs just get stuck in my head one by one   I love her though


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 12, 2010)

*Eric Cartman -- Poker Face*



Eric Cartman -- Poker Face
[YOUTUBE]SSEST-oQH68[/YOUTUBE]

Go Eric! You freakin' rock this song ​


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 12, 2010)

*Relator* - Scarlett Johansson & Pete Yorn


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 13, 2010)

*Ginuwine - My Pony*

Ginuwine - My Pony

[YOUTUBE]_tMluz0R1LU[/YOUTUBE]

Great tune here...great tune here. lol​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 13, 2010)

*Du bist so Porno - Alex C. feat Yass*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the "funny" version, but this one is better. 

[YOUTUBE]YFK6H_CcuX8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
I take a look at my life and realise there's nuthin' left
'Cuz I've been blasting and laughing so long, that
Even my mama thinks that my mind is gone
But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it
Me be treated like a punk you know that's unheard of
You better watch how you're talking, and where you're walking
Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk
I really hate to trip but i gotta loc
As I Grow I see myself in the pistol smoke, fool
I'm the kinda G the little homies wanna be like
on my knees in the night, saying prayers in the streetlight.

Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise


The getto situation, they got me facin'
I can't live a normal life, I was raised by the stripes
So I gotta be down with the hood team
Too much television watching got me chasing dreams
I'm an educated fool with money on my mind
Got my tin in my hand and a gleam in my eye
I'm a loc'd out gangsta set trippin' banger
And my homies is down so don't arouse my anger, fool
Death ain't nothing but a heartbeat away,
I'm living life, do or die, what can I say
I'm 23 now, but will I live to see 24
The way things are going I don't know


Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me

Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise

Power and the money, money and the power
Minute after minute, hour after hour
Everybody's running, but half of them ain't looking
What's going on in the kitchen, but I don't know what's cookin'
They say I gotta learn, but nobody's here to teach me
If they can't undersstand it, how can they reach me
I guess they can't, I guess they won't
I guess they front, that's why I know my life is out of luck, fool


Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Been spending most their lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives, living in the gangsta's paradise
Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me
Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me

(fade out)


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 14, 2010)

Machine Head - Aesthetics of Hate

That solo is godly.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 14, 2010)

*Uprising* - The Muse


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Killers - Change Your Mind*

Yet another Killers song! 

The Killers - Change Your Mind[YOUTUBE]P-mW_0TUSy4[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




Racey days
Help me through the hopeless haze
But my oh my
Tragic eyes
I can't even recognise myself behind
So if the answer is no
Can I change your mind

Out again, a siren screams at half past ten
And you won't let go
While I ignore, that we both felt like this
Before it starts to show
So if I had a chance
Would you let me know

Why aren't you shaking
Step back in time
Graciously taking
Oh your too kind

And if the answer is no
Can I change your mind

We're all the same
And love is blind
The sun is gone
Before it shines

And I said if the answer is no
Can I change your mind


----------



## Extasee (Jan 14, 2010)

Tik Tok by Kesha FTW.

 Made a remix of the song making fun of my L.A. and Lit teacher. Wake up in teh mornin' feelin' like P.Dycus. Grab mah fur coat, I'm out the door I'm bout to hit thish kiddy. For I leave Brush my teeth w/ a bottle of swagger. Cuz when i leave for the night I ain't coming...backerrrrr?  I know...needs work.


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 14, 2010)

*Amerie - 1 Thing*

Reminds me of some really good movies, one with Ewan McGregor. 
Amerie - 1 Thing[YOUTUBE]1JSXr_9SXEM[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



[Intro:]
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na

[Verse One:]
Oh, been trying to let it go
Trying to keep my eyes closed
Trying to keep it just like before
The times we never even thought to speak
Don?t wanna tell you what it is
Oh wee it felt so serious
Got me thinking just too much
I wanna set it off, but

[Chorus:]
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin (you did)
This 1 thing my soul may be feeling
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh
It?s this 1 thing that caught me slippin
It?s this 1 thing I want to admit it (you did)
This 1 thing and I was so with it
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh

[Verse Two:]
Hey, we don?t know each other well
so why I keep pickin' up my cell?
Memories just keep ringing bells
Oh oh, Oh oh, Oh
Hear voices I don?t want to understand
My car keys are jingling in my hand
My high heels are clicking towards your door.
Oh oh, Oh oh, Oh

[Chorus:]
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin (you did)
This 1 thing my soul may be feeling
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh
It?s this 1 thing that?s caught me slippin
It?s this 1 thing I want to admit it (you did)
This 1 thing and I was so with it
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh

[Bridge:]
Maybe I just can?t believe it
It?s this one thing you did oh oh
I can?t deny, tired of trying
Nothin' left to do but to keep on seein' you
I?m hoping you can keep a secret
For me, for me, for me
But what you did, yeah

[Chorus:]
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin (you did)
This 1 thing my soul may be feeling
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh
It?s this 1 thing that?s caught me slippin
It?s this 1 thing I want to admit it (you did)
This 1 thing and I was so with it
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh

Oh oh oh [4 times]

Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Oh
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na, oh
Na, na, na, na, na

[Chorus:]
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin (you did)
This 1 thing my soul may be feeling
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh
It?s this 1 thing that?s caught me slippin
It?s this 1 thing I want to admit it (you did)
This 1 thing and I was so with it
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh

[Chorus:]
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin
It?s this 1 thing that?s got me trippin (you did)
This 1 thing my soul may be feeling
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh
It?s this 1 thing that?s caught me slippin
It?s this 1 thing I want to admit it (you did)
This 1 thing and I was so with it
It?s this 1 thing you did oh oh

Oh oh, Oh oh [until fade out]


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 15, 2010)

*If you seek Amy* - Britney Spears


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 15, 2010)

The Fratellis- Henrietta


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

_Always_ - Saliva


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 15, 2010)

Room 5 by Unjust.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 15, 2010)

*Cheb Mami -- La Re Chest Chic*

Cheb Mami -- La Re Chest Chic

[YOUTUBE]pKQycPevzEQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



le rai cest chic le rai cest chic
cherie pas de chichi
aa teqel chic wi zidi teqel chic

omri leek intya
nekhsar meli wingool
omri leek inya
nekhsar meli wingool
aah tellement nebghik
ma nehdar shi
tellement nebghik, ma nehdar shi

lesbaab illi nebghik
wana galbi ghir aaleek
wila hebna, ma tehdar shi
gaed bil baz, fe eldar shi

omri wela hebnou
nekhsar meli wingool
harta bledi, ma tehdar shi 



I felt like listening to a beat-y song.


----------



## 'spike' (Jan 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Bad Romance


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

*Human Nature* by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 15, 2010)

*Wanna be a baller* - Lil Troy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 15, 2010)

Summer Sunshine ~ *The Corrs*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2010)

*Shakira - La Tortura*

Its times like this that I am happy I am the same height as her. You know, she is a genius. 

Shakira - La Tortura[YOUTUBE]GfADAejS-OQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



[Sanz:]
Ay payita mia, guardate la poesia
Guardate la alegria pa'ti

[Shakira:]
No pido que todos los d?as sean de sol
No pido que todos los viernes sean de fiesta
Tampoco te pido que vuelvas rogando perd?n
Si lloras con los ojos secos
Y hablando de ella

Ay amor me duele tanto

[Sanz:]
Me duele tanto

[Shakira:]
Que te fueras sin decir a d?nde
Ay amor fue una tortura...
Perderte

[Sanz:]
Yo s? que no he sido un santo
Pero lo puedo arreglar, amor

[Shakira:]
No s?lo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo

[Sanz:]
S?lo de errores se aprende
Y hoy s? que es tuyo mi coraz?n

[Shakira:]
Mejor te guardas todo eso
A otro perro con ese hueso
Y nos decimos adios

No puedo pedir que el invierno perdone a un rosal
No puedo pedir a los olmos que entreguen peras
No puedo pedirle lo eterno a un simple mortal
Y andar arrojando a los cerdos miles de perlas

[Sanz:]
Ay amor me duele tanto, me duele tanto
Que no creas m?s en mis promesas

[Shakira:]
Ay amor

[Sanz:]
Es una tortura

[Shakira:]
Perderte

[Sanz:]
Yo s? que no he sido un santo
Pero lo puedo arreglar, amor

[Shakira:]
No s?lo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo

[Sanz:]
S?lo de errores se aprende
Y hoy s? que es tuyo mi coraz?n

[Shakira:]
Mejor te guardas todo eso
A otro perro con ese hueso
Y nos decimos adios

[Sanz:]
No te vayas, no te vayas
Oye negrita mira, no te rajes
De lunes a viernes tienes mi amor
D?jame el s?bado a mi que es mejor
Oye mi negra no me castigues m?s
Porque all? afuera sin ti no tengo paz
Yo solo soy un hombre muy arrepentido
Soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido

Yo se que no he sido un santo
Es que no estoy echo de carton

[Shakira:]
No solo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo.

[Sanz:]
Solo de errores se aprende
Y hoy se que es tuyo mi coraz?n

[Shakira:]
AAaaay... AAaaay... AAaaay... Ay Ay
Ay todo lo que he hecho por t?
Fue una tortura perderte
Me duele tanto que sea as?

Sigue llorando perd?n
Yo ya no voy a llorar... por t?


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 16, 2010)

*Far away* - Nickleback


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Still Remains - Avalanche

Blatant FF7 plug.


----------



## SPN (Jan 16, 2010)

Edwin Starr - War

What is it good for...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2010)

Halo - _Beyonce_  totally love this song.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Jan 16, 2010)

All is numb- 32 leaves


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2010)

Sometimes I need to relax. 

Final Fantasy VI: Death On The SnowField -- Terra's Theme Song OC Remix[YOUTUBE]-bqVcGEFELM[/YOUTUBE]​
Such a beautiful song. Not only is the original piece perfect, but he made it a lot smoother.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Boys Boys Boys - Lady Gaga

It's like I'm going through each of her songs one by one and getting addicted


----------



## Maris (Jan 17, 2010)

Never forget you - The Noisettes


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

*Alexandra Burke *- Bad Boys


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 17, 2010)

*Boondox* - Cold Cruel World


----------



## SPN (Jan 17, 2010)

Wake Up - The Arcade Fire


FUCK.


----------



## Marth6789 (Jan 17, 2010)

King of the Rodeo- Kings Of Leon


----------



## Extasee (Jan 17, 2010)

What Do They Know - MSI (Mindless Self Indulgence)


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 17, 2010)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and their like, it's better than your's

*Milkshake* - Kelis


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 17, 2010)

Nada Surf- Blankest Year

Oh fuck it, I'm gonna have a party.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 18, 2010)

starstukk - katy perry / 3!oh3


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, Soul Sister ~ *Train*


----------



## kyochi (Jan 18, 2010)

Brick by Boring Brick - Paramore <3


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 18, 2010)

Megadeth - How the Story Ends


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 18, 2010)

Somebody Told Me by the Killers. Probably doesn't help, I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## sk3tos (Jan 19, 2010)

SCAR SYMMETRY - Morphogenesis


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad Romance


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Tool ~ Pushit*


----------



## manos87 (Jan 19, 2010)

link

How wonderful can a song be?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Let Her Cry ~ *Darius Rucker*


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*JET PILOT!*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Let Her Cry ~ *Darius Rucker*



YOU ROCK!  
May I ask if you are listening to it on youtube? 

Muse -- Stockholm Syndrome
[YOUTUBE]XPYLIy3FWpk[/YOUTUBE]​
This is a pretty cool song, I like Blink 182's better, but eh.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 19, 2010)

All the Right Moves ~ *OneRepublic*



Emma Bradley said:


> YOU ROCK!
> May I ask if you are listening to it on youtube?



Nah, I have it downloaded on iTunes. Great song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nah, I have it downloaded on iTunes. Great song.



Damn! I own it, so maybe I should post it to youtube for everyone to see 

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off[YOUTUBE]e-5d0rLJgGQ[/YOUTUBE]​
I love this song. They sound pretty good together.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Some MCR bullshit that played on a commercial for some movie.*


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Lol

Machine Head - The Burning Red

Such a beautiful song; so simple yet...


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Switchfoot "Meant to live"


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2010)

Timbaland - *Morning After Dark (feat. Nelly Furtado & SoShy)*


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2010)

third eye blind - jumper


----------



## b0rt (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mic Check - Rage*


----------



## krome (Jan 20, 2010)

_Cold_ - Crossfade


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 20, 2010)

*Cry me a river* - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 20, 2010)

*The Killers - I've Got Soul But I'm Not A Soldier*



mosdvious1 said:


> Switchfoot "Meant to live"



Great song! Oh, I love your sig. I love kitties. 
-------

I'm listening to The Killers - I've Got Soul But I'm Not A Soldier, but the video was made, obviously, by Justin Timberlake. He plays a drunk well. I love him. 

The Killers - I've Got Soul But I'm Not A Soldier[YOUTUBE]dajn9Bk24CY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 21, 2010)

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Bang, Bang        .


----------



## kyochi (Jan 21, 2010)

Meet me Half way - Black Eyed Peas x_x


----------



## Appletart (Jan 21, 2010)

Sunshine of your love - Cream

Durn durn durn durn da....duh....da...duh.....durn.durn


----------



## FireLorD (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sonic Syndicate* - Jack of Diamonds


----------



## Prowler (Jan 21, 2010)

*AC/DC -* If You Want Blood (You've Got It)


----------



## krome (Jan 21, 2010)

_Dude Looks Like a Lady_ - Aerosmith


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 22, 2010)

*When you were young *- The Killers


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 22, 2010)

Fireflies~ Owl City


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 23, 2010)

Return to Innocence ~ *Enigma*


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Boy, Hey Girl - The Chemical Brothers  (epic music video btw)


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

*Rage - Take the Power Bakc*


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 23, 2010)

Killa Cam- Cam'ron.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pretty Young Thing* - Michael Jackson


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2010)

The Killers -- Under the Gun.

I love the Killers, Brendon has such a wonderful voice. After I created a playlist to him, all the music channels started to play his songs -- someone is watching me. 


The Killers -- Under the Gun.[YOUTUBE]xroYOnHvzXs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## colours (Jan 24, 2010)

devendra banhart - seahorse

quite a catchy tune
been in my head since friday


----------



## krome (Jan 24, 2010)

_Cold_ - Crossfade


----------



## Mojo (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful Lie - *30 Seconds to Mars*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2010)

*The Killers - All These Things That I've Done - UK Version*

Yet another Killers song 

The Killers - All These Things That I've Done - UK Version
[YOUTUBE]Hw2vBYBE24Y[/YOUTUBE]​
I love them so much


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

Sean Paul - So Fine.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

*NIN ~ REPTILE*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 25, 2010)

Chances ~ *Five for Fighting*


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 25, 2010)

Ke$ha - Tik Tok

I hate the song, but it's so damn catchy.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 25, 2010)

*Iron Man* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2010)

*Sting feat. Cheb Mami - Desert Rose (Original)*

This song actually reminds me of two things: the 90's and one of my most favorite pairings ever -- Ederra. 

Sting feat. Cheb Mami - Desert Rose (Original)[YOUTUBE]tjHkj-uSt_Y[/YOUTUBE]​
Aw, the 90's were the best


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## krome (Jan 26, 2010)

_Flawed Design_ - Stabilo


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2010)

Undisclosed Desires - Muse


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Elphaba (Jan 26, 2010)

You Spin Me Right Round ~ *Billy Idol*

_You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby right round round round _So damn catchy, it stays in my head forever


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

I've made a mess of me by Switchfoot


----------



## Mugen (Jan 27, 2010)

Im too sexy for..... (always end it with random things )


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2010)

Jigsaw Falling- Radiohead


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Atreyu - Storm to Pass

Ever since I heard it, it never left.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hot 'N Cold* - Katy Perry


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 27, 2010)

Not an entire song, just a select portion of one

Song: _Pretend. Release. The Close_

Band: _Emarosa_

[divshare]myId=10302513-dd4[/divshare]

Have you ever heard the greatest ten seconds in music, no? Well I have and it was done with impeccable style via this amazing song. The breakdown, the soulful vocals, the brilliance.

It simply can't be duplicated!


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 29, 2010)

*가슴이 차가운 남자*- TRAX


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Atreyu - Storm to Pass
> 
> Ever since I heard it, it never left.



*That means u need to smoke some weed.  

Dream Theater ~ Innocence Faded*


----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2010)

The Raptures - No sex for Ben


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd really hate to have to amend my concise and straightforward thread title in order to get you people to read the first post.


The best show on television has forced "Private Eyes" into my head. It won't leave and I'm very much not the person most annoyed by it. 

[YOUTUBE]h1-SngQAUcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Super Naruto (Jan 29, 2010)

Johnny B. Goode

Kinda hooked after watching Back to the Future.



> Atreyu - Storm to Pass
> 
> Ever since I heard it, it never left.



Glad you liked it man, tell me what you think of the album next time your online!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway*

Kelly Clarkson -- Breakaway

Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway
[YOUTUBE]LJSOJHBZQG4[/YOUTUBE]​
Who doesn't like Kelly? She's freakin' awesome! Plus her voice is very pretty.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Takin' Back My Love_ - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2010)

*Usher - U Got It Bad*

I first heard Usher when I was just a little kid. I remember singing his songs all the time, everyday for many years. Until recently (his new album) when its basically degrading women. 

I don't listen to any of his new shite anymore. 
So now, I listen only to his old music, at least up until 2005. 

Usher - U Got It Bad
[YOUTUBE]T2ziiPfaPyk[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Oh, no, no, no, no, no...

When you feel it in your body
You found somebody who makes you change your ways
Like hanging with your crew
Said you act like you're ready
But you don't really know
And everything in your past - you wanna let it go

I've been there, done it, fucked around
After all that - this is what I found
Nobody wants to be alone
If you're touched by the words in this song
Then baby...

U got, u got it bad
When you're on the phone
Hang up and you call right back
U got, u got it bad
If you miss a day without your friend
Your whole life's off track
You know you got it bad when you're stuck in the house
You don't wanna have fun
It's all you think about
U got it bad when you're out with someone
But you keep on thinkin' bout somebody else
U got it bad

When you say that you love 'em
And you really know
Everything that used to matter, don't matter no more
Like my money, all my cars
(You can have it all back)
Flowers, cards and candy
(I do it just cause I'm...)
Said I'm fortunate to have you girl
I want you to know
I really adore you
All my people who know what's going on
Look at your mate, help me sing my song
Tell her I'm your man, you're my girl
I'm gonna tell it to the whole wide world
Ladies say I'm your girl, you're my man
Promise to love you the best I can

See I've been there, done it, fucked around
After all that - this is what I found
Everyone of y'all are just like me
It's too bad that you can't see
That you got it bad...hey

U got, u got it bad
When you're on the phone
Hang up and you call right back
U got, u got it bad
If you miss a day without your friend
Your whole life's off track
You know you got it bad when you're stuck in the house
You don't wanna have fun
It's all you think about
U got it bad when you're out with someone
But you keep on thinkin' bout somebody else
U got it bad

breakdown

U got, u got it bad
When you're on the phone
Hang up and you call right back
U got, u got it bad
If you miss a day without your friend
Your whole life's off track
You know you got it bad when you're stuck in the house
You don't wanna have fun
It's all you think about
U got it bad when you're out with someone
But you keep on thinkin' bout somebody else
U got it bad 



♪ After all that -- this is what I found! ♫

*Spoiler*: _music characters_ 



For those who are interested...here is the HTML for the music notes 
#9833♩
#9834 ♪
#9835 ♫
#9836 ♬
#9837 ♭
#9838 ♮


----------



## krome (Jan 31, 2010)

_Broken Sunday_ - Saliva


----------



## CBACS (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Swift (Jan 31, 2010)

Allure by Jay-Z

I really don't know why.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2010)

*Beyonce -- Baby Boy ( second version)*

Now, I really mostly like her music when she was with her group, but some of her solo songs are great! This isn't one of the best out of the solo songs, but it is among them.

Beyonce - Baby Boy ( second version)
[YOUTUBE]ye5WR9QC5d0[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



(Sean Paul)
Certified Quality
A dat de girl dem need and dem not stop cry without apology
Buck dem da right way dat my policy
Sean Paul alongside Beyonce
That romance
I'm dirty, ya, Dutty ya, Dutty ya, Dutty ya
Beyonce Sing it now.

(Beyonce w/Sean Paul Ad-libs)
[Chours]
Baby Boy, you stay on my mind
Fufill my fantasies
(Come on girl, tell me how you feel)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams
(But dreams aren't always real)
Baby boy, not a day goes by
Without my fantasies
(Come on girl, tell me what the deal)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams
(But the dreams aren't always real)

(Beyonce)
[Verse One]
Picture you in the West Indies feelin' like royalty in the party
Picture me, sexy in a two peice, layin' on exotic beaches in the white sand
Picture us getting served breakfast, five star suites in the South of France
Picture this, bein' rich, shoppin' for expensive gifts, imagine we could do this all day

Sean Paul
[A-Section]
You ready gimme da ting dat ya ready get ya live
And tell me all about da t[h]ings that you will fantasize
I know you dig da way me step da way me make my stride
Follow your feelings baby girl because they cannot be denied
Come check me in a night and make we get it amplified
Me have da ting to run da ship cause I'm go slip and I'm go slide
And in the words of love I got ta get it certified
But I give you da toughest longest type a ride
Girl

(Beyonce w/Sean Paul Ad-libs)
[Chours]
Baby Boy, you stay on my mind
Fufill my fantasies
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams (see you in my dreams)
(Sean Paul: But dreams aren't always real)
Baby boy, not a day goes by
Without my fantasies
La, La, La, La
(Come on girl, tell me what the deal)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams (see you in my dreams)
(But the dreams aren't always real)

(Beyonce)
[Verse Two]
Picture you an African Prince, just lookin at the water glistenin' off my body
(Whoa nah nah nah)
Picture me an Indian Princess, diamond necklace from the house of Cardiet`
(Whoa nah nah nah)
Picture us layin' on silk sheets, lookin' at the sunset, sippin' Champagne
(Whoa nah nah nah)
Picture this, me and you, doin' what we wanna do, imagine we can do this all day
(Whoa nah nah nahhhhh)

(Beyonce w/Sean Paul Ad-libs)
[Chours]
Baby Boy, you stay on my mind
Fufill my fantasies
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams (see you in my dreams)
(But dreams aren't always real)
Baby boy, not a day goes by
Without my fantasies
Bye, bye, bye, bye
(Come on girl, tell me what the deal)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams
(But the dreams aren't always real)

[Bridge]
Baby boy, you stay on my mind
Baby boy, you are so damn fine
Baby boy, won't you be mine?
Baby boy, let's conceive an angel

Baby boy, you stay on my mind
Baby boy, you are so damn fine
Baby boy, won't you be mine?
Baby boy, let's conceive an angel

(Sean Paul)
[B-Section]
You a Top top - girl
Me and you together is a wrap - dat girl
Driving round da town in your drop top - girl
You no stop shop - girl
Little more di Dutty, want rock dat world

Yous a Top top - girl
Me and you together is a wrap - dat girl
Driving round da town in your drop top - girl
You no stop shop- girl
Little more di Dutty, want rock dat world

Baby Boy, you stay on my mind
Fufill my fantasies
(Whoa Nah Nah Nah)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams (see you in my dreams)
(But dreams aren't always real)
Baby boy, not a day goes by
Without my fantasies
(Come on girl, tell me what the deal)
I think about you all the time
I see you in my dreams (see you in my dreams)
(But the dreams aren't always real)

(Beyonce & Sean Paul)
We stepping it hotta this year
(Hotta hotta unda ya)
We stepping it hotta this year
(Hotta hotta unda ya)
I know you gon like it
I know you gon like it

Im stepping out hotta this year
(Hotta hotta unda ya)
Im stepping out hotta this year
(Hotta hotta unda ya)
So don't you fight it
So don't you fight it 



Gah! Now I wanna listen to Bills Bills Bills!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 31, 2010)

In a Big Country ~ *Big Country*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2010)

*Matt and Kim -- Daylight*

I don't remember when I heard this, but for some odd reason I want to say when I was 7 and I don't that 

Its a great song though, so listen up! And yes, sometimes I repeat songs because I love them and because it's usually loud so I usually repeat to hear. 

Matt and Kim -- Daylight[YOUTUBE]yPt-iG8Ozuo[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



we cut the legs off of our pants
threw our shoes into the ocean
sit back and wave through the daylight
sit back and wave through the daylight

slip and slide on subway grates
these shoes are poor mans ice skates
fall through like change in the daylight
fall through like change in the daylight

i miss yellow lines in my roads
some color on monochrome
maybe ill paint them in myself
maybe ill paint them in myself

these sidewalks liquid then stone
building walls and an old pay phone
it rings like all through the daylight
it rings like all through the daylight

chorus
and in the daylight we can hitchhike to maine
i hope that someday ill see without these frames
and in the daylight i dont pick up my phone
cause in the daylight anywhere feels like home

I have five clocks in my life
and only one has the time right
ill just unplug it for today
ill just unplug it for today

open hydrant rolled down windows
this car might make a good old boat
and float down grand street in daylight
and float down grand street in daylight

and with just half of a sunburn
new yellow lines that i earned
step back and here comes the night time
step back and here comes the night time

chorus
and in the daylight we can hitchhike to maine
i hope that someday ill see without these frames
and in the daylight i dont pick up my phone
cause in the daylight anywhere feels like home



Well, just because I mostly like the older sounding songs doesn't mean I can't enjoy the newer ones....I like Diva, by Sasha Fierce.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2010)

_Ordinary_ ~ Train (Spider-Man 2?s SoundTrack)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCznMozVntg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ina (Jan 31, 2010)

N.O.H.A. – Tu Café


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2010)

*Black Eyed Peas -- Request line*

I heard this the other day and can't seem to get it out of my head. I just love it so much, makes me smile and shake my hips. 

Black Eyed Peas -- Request line[YOUTUBE]m1Q_CZEMNm8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Pick up the phone call up the line
Call up the re-quest line
Call up the line
Call up the re-quest line
Nana nana nananana na na nana nana
So call up the line
Get down wit, down wit us

[Chorus (Macy Gray)]
This is a re-quest Mr. Radio Man
Just one desire from a hip-hop fan
Hey Dj (your on the line girl)
Hey Dj (On the request line girl)
Play the record by my favorite band

I like to hear my favorite song on the radio
So I called and requested on the radio
Tell the DJ spin it on the mix show
Make a brother feel like im down at the disco
And we gonna keep it going like crisco
Cuz the DJ grab the record by the fist full
by the crate full, and we greatful
When you hear the stuff of records get a tasteful
(Last night the DJ saved my life)
Cuz of the collection of the records he saved
To the direction of the record we swayed
And all night through the session we stayed

[Hook]
Cuz you know you got the feeling
(All right)
Good god got the feeling
(All right)
Touch the ceiling when I'm feelin
(All right now)
And I be feelin
(All right)
Dont stop keep it goin now come on

[Chorus (Macy Gray)]
This is a re-quest Mr. Radio Man
Just one desire from a hip-hop fan
Hey DJ (your on the line girl)
Hey DJ (On the request line girl)
Play the record by my favorite band

Turn table lets bless me on my stereo
Play my favorite song on my stereo
Like Macy Gray, Roots, and D'Angelo
Mos Def, Les Nubians, and De La Soul
I like them cuts with the soul and original
Never afraid to be creative on your radio
Spin my jam when im cruisin down the bario
Turn my audio up, create a party yo
(Hey DJ would you play ma song)
And get ma rock get ma roll get ma hip-hop on
And (I'm dancin) all day all night
Gimme some inside, make me feel hot inside

[Hook]
(All right)
Got me feelin
(All right)
Got me feelin
(All right)
Got me feelin
(All right)
all shots down
(All right)
got me wanna get down all night
(All night)
All right now

[Chorus (Macy Gray)]
This is a re-quest Mr. Radio Man
Just one desire from a hip-hop fan
Hey DJ (your on the line girl)
Hey DJ (On the request line girl)
Play the record by my favorite band

Jump up enjoy the sound
Show everybody how just how you get down
Get loose now, get down
Everybody everybody have a good time
[2x]

Last night a DJ saved my life
[Fading effects]

[Chorus 3x]



This will defiantly be a song I'll tell my children about and they will think it sounds old and boring!


----------



## Peter and Barriemore (Feb 1, 2010)

ELO- Ticket to the moon.


----------



## Swift (Feb 1, 2010)

Chapter II: A Strange Conversation by The Fall of Troy

I freaking love this song.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got a section of "The Czar" by Mastodon stuck in my head, kinda cool. Usually just a guitar lick repeating but if I focus on it I can play back the whole _spiralling up through a crack at the sky-y-y_ part in my head.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 1, 2010)

Mastodon - Divinations

Surf Metal


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2010)

*Final Fantasy VI -- Death On The SnowField: Terra's Theme Song OC Remix*

I am obsessed with FF titles, which extends to its music as well. Now Nobou may be my most favorite music composer of all time (yes, he is), but AMIEVIL comes in second, with Koji Kondo as third.

I love how the acoustic guitar and the silent piano mixes together, it practically blends perfectly! Actually, it is perfect.  

Final Fantasy VI -- Death On The SnowField: Terra's Theme Song OC Remix[YOUTUBE]-bqVcGEFELM[/YOUTUBE]​
So, I guess 14,000 other people like it too. That's good.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Feb 2, 2010)

What would I want? Sky

by Animal Collective

It seems to be my current song of obsession.


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2010)

hot chip - playboy


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 2, 2010)

*Snow -- Informer*

I just heard it today, so...ya know. I had to find it out on Youtube and listen to it again, 'cause I couldn't have it blasted before.

Listen to it. 

Snow -- Informer[YOUTUBE]D39Lm_HRfOs[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chorus: *2
Informer, you no say
that's who I'm gonna blame
a licky boom boom down
Detective man said Daddy Snow
I stabbed someone down the lane
a licky boom boom down

Police than come and
they blow down my door
One him crawl through my window
so than they put me in the back
of the car at the station
From that point on I reached my destination
Now the destination reached
was the East detention
where they whipped out my pants and
looked up my bottom

Chorus

The bigger they are
the think the have more power
They're say on the phone
me say no every hour
I said I want to use it once
to call my lover
Lover who I'm gonna call
Is the one Tammy
I love her from my heart
down to my belly
Yes Daddy Snow, I'm the coolest Daddy
It's the one MC Shan and the one that is Snow
together we are like a tornado

Listen to me better listen to me now
when I rock the microphone
I rock it steady
Yes Sir Daddy Snow
me are the article done
when I'm at a dance
They say where you come from
People than say I come from Jamaica
but I'm born and raised in the ghetto
That's all I want you to know
my shoes used to tear up and my toes used to show
where I'm born is the one Toronto, so.

Chorus

Come with a nice young lady
Intelligent, yes she's gentle and irie
Everywhere I'm go I've never left her at all
Yes me Snow roam the dance
Roam the dance in every nation
You'd never know me Daddy Snow
I'm the Boom Shakata
I'll never lay down flat
in one cardboard box
Yes me Daddy Snow
I'm gonna reached the top, so.

Chorus

Why would he, why would he would he would he ...
We sitting round cool
with my dibby dibby girl
Police knock my door - lick up my pal
Rough me up and I can't do a thing
Pick up my line while the telephone rings
take me to the station
Black up my hands
Trail me down cause I'm hanging with the Snowman
What I'm gonna do, I'm black and I'm trapped
Slap me in the face and took all of my gap
They have no clues and the want to get warmer
But Shan won't turn Informer

Chorus


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 2, 2010)

*When you were young* - The Killers


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 2, 2010)

*If Its Lovin' That You Want -- Rihanna*



Disko said:


> *When you were young* - The Killers


Yea! More fans!

I'm listening to Rihanna, when she was pretty good without bashing her face in yours. 

If Its Lovin' That You Want -- Rihanna[YOUTUBE]xXVljL5MiNM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Someday - Ween


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 3, 2010)

*Right Round* - Flo rida


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 3, 2010)

*One Week -- Barenaked Ladies*

I remember when I first heard this song. It was in the first Digimon movie! Which I love so much! 

I love how Tai and Sora had that connection, I think the new creator was on crack when he made Sora end up with Matt -- it's crazy! :amazed

Anyway, enjoy the song!

One Week -- Barenaked Ladies[YOUTUBE]w3b_uudRFkU[/YOUTUBE]​
The video is fun, so watch it!


----------



## ChaoticxShadows (Feb 4, 2010)

Iieee- Tori Amos


----------



## krome (Feb 5, 2010)

The Dykeenies - _Clean Up Your Eyes_


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Hall & Oates - You Make My Dreams


----------



## Super Naruto (Feb 5, 2010)

Oblivion - Mastodon.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 5, 2010)

Just Missed the Train - Danielle Brisebois


----------



## Heran (Feb 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkHrZPsN0XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twizted (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Taking Back Sunday - Slowdance on the Inside_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzrtCZXN6cY[/YOUTUBE]




_Cross my heart and hope to...
I'm lyin' just to keep you here..._


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 7, 2010)

*Sacred Spirit -- Yeha Noha*

I'm listening to Yeha Noha 'cause I'm really depressed right now and this song makes me feel better and it brings peace -- it actually works 

Sacred Spirit -- Yeha Noha[YOUTUBE]XPd9be8R5bA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Long Shot - Kelly Clarkson

So addicting for some reason, seems I've gotten out of my Lady Gaga phase (for the moment).  Love the music, don't like the chorus as much but overall one of those songs that I can't stop listening to for right now.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 8, 2010)

*Fergalicious* - Fergie


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

*GnR ~ Welcome to the Jungle*


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

_Dance in the Dark_ - Lady Gaga


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 8, 2010)

Rocketman ~ *Elton John*

<3


----------



## AndrewRogue (Feb 8, 2010)

Marilyn Manson - Sweets Dreams(Are Made Of These)


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 9, 2010)

*Shut up and sleep with me* - Bella & Sebastien


----------



## krome (Feb 9, 2010)

_What If_ - SafetySuit


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fgKtFUU1ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AndrewRogue (Feb 9, 2010)

corey hart - sunglasses at night


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 9, 2010)

*Michael Jackson -- Heartbreaker*

Oh yea! Listening to one of MJ's best songs eva! I will never grow bored of this song, or hate it. It rocks! 

Michael Jackson -- Heartbreaker[YOUTUBE]RxiuaP1mB2o[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Deceitful eyes, she's got those come get me thighs
She only knows how low that she can go
She speaks the lines that can control my mind
Wherever she goes I know my eyes follow
She blew a kiss, I swear that it was meant
Only for me, then spoke with her body
Her only goal is just to take control
And I can't believe that I can't tell her no

That girl I can't take her
Should have known she was a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her she's a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen it coming heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her
She's a heartbreaker

She plays a game with such an innocent face
I didn't know heartbreaking was her case
Her actions confess and put me through the test
I was surprised that I was caught inside
Now she's thinking that I will never know
And she'll keep playing until I let her go
But I hope in time that she will finally realize
I'm onto her game and she'll get played the same

That girl I can't take her
Should have known she was a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her she's a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen it coming heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her
She's a heartbreaker

That girl I can't take her
Should have known she was a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her she's a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen it coming heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her
She's a heartbreaker

I never thought that I would stop dreamin' about you
Stop being without you
But everyone told me so, to stop caring about you
And start being without you
But I'll find a way to go and start doin' without you
And stop talkin' about you
And what will she say?
She will say I was the man that got away

Rap

That girl I can't take her
Should have known she was a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her she's a heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen it coming heartbreaker
That girl I can't take her
Should have seen right through her
She's a heartbreaker


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 10, 2010)

*Snow Patrol* - Run


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 10, 2010)

*My woman from Tokyo* - Deep Purple


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 10, 2010)

With a Spirit ~ *009 Sound System*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qym8-TioyiU&feature=PlayList&p=3CC2B43F92A4D95B&index=0&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 10, 2010)

*PATRICK WOLF -- "HARD TIMES"*

I'm now listening to something that I think, is far away from the songs I've been listening to. I dunno why I like it, it sounds different I guess 

PATRICK WOLF -- "HARD TIMES"[YOUTUBE]VH5vgng9LAg[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



As they
Dig your ditches
Count my stitches
Generation justice wishes for
World at war
Final score
Media come and abhor us

As these are hard times
We'll work harder, harder
Through these hard times
I'll work harder, harder

Divided nation,
In sedation
Overload of information, that
We have grown up to ignore
Mediocrity applauded

In these hard times
We'll work harder, harder
Through these hard times
I'll work harder, harder
for resolution
Show me some revolution
This battle will be won!

Forced to count the hours
Since two towers
Fell to fiction
Those higher powers
Putting gods to war
Who keeps score?
Ignorance is still adored

And through these hard times
We'll work harder, harder
Give me hard times,
I'll work harder, harder
For revolution
Hard time for some resolution
Time for some revolution
This battle will be won!

Harder, harder, harder, now!

If they only see you with their fear
And they only hear you with their pride
And they only see you with their fear
And they only hear you with their pride
And we'll work harder, harder, harder, harder,
Harder, harder, harder, harder,
Hard times!


----------



## krome (Feb 10, 2010)

_Telephone_ - Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce


----------



## henrinaiara (Feb 11, 2010)

true love - fuji fumiya
perfect - simple plan
what can i do - the corrs

Maybe I can get perfect  and great  too.


----------



## Cheia (Feb 11, 2010)

Shut it Down - Akon ft. Pitbull 

how annoying


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone - Dean Martin and Robbie Williams


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 11, 2010)

Glen Hansard's cover of Astral Weeks, totally love it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Lxo04kFNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 11, 2010)

*Don't trust me* - 3OH!3


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2010)

*Beenie Man feat Ms Thing-Dude*

I have no idea what the name of this song is...I assume its "Beenie Man". But I remember hearing it a while ago, and I can't help...but laugh at the song. It's pretty catchy as well. 

Beenie Man feat Ms. Thing-Dude[YOUTUBE]gFWBRsDO9fs[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



[Intro: Beenie Man]
You want a proper fix, call me,
you want to get your kicks, call me
You want your G's fixed, call me,
mi have the remix, call me
From di odda day
It's like a play some bwoy a play
Mi hear di girls callin mi
hear di girls bawlin mi hear di girls cryin out
She seh Beenie.........

[Chorus: Ms. Thing]
I want a dude with the wickedest slam,
I need a one, two, three hour man
I want a dude who will tie me to the fan,
a thug that can handle his biz like a man
I want a dude with the wickedest slam,
I need a one, two, three hour man
I want a dude who will do me in his van,
a thug that can handle his biz like a man

[Verse 1: Beenie Man (Ms. Thing)]
Gal, if yuh love holla at mi one time (Hey!)
Holla at mi if yuh waan di wickedest wine
I know It's been awhile but baby neva mind
Cause tonight tonight mi a gi yuh di whole nine (Hey!)
Yo! satisfaction a every girl dream
Mi love fi put it on when dem wiggle and scream (Hey!)
Well, mi get a call from sexy Maxine
She left a message pon mi answering machine she seh Beenie....

[Chorus: Ms. Thing]

[Verse 2: Beenie Man]
She waan a man fi put har inna trance
A man who know fi tun har round and mek she belly dance
Rudebwoy lovin wid a little romance
She waan to get wild but she neva had a chance
When, she seh she neva had it so deep
So right now I'm di man she definetly wanna keep
Har ex bwoyfriend use to come and drop asleep
Dat's why when mi pager start beep she seh Beenie......

[Chorus: Ms. Thing]

[Verse 3: Beenie Man]
You heard what she preferred,
she waan a man weh mek she fly like a bird
She waan a real man she don't waan nuh nerd
She waan yuh gi har it good mark mi word
I'm not a perv but mi mek she serv,
she waan di rockula well until it curve
Har ex bwoyfriend ain't got di nerve
Have har a wait and she nah get served,
so she seh Beenie.....

[Chorus: Ms. Thing]

[Repeat Verse 1]
[Repeat Chorus]
[Repeat Verse 2]
[Repeat Chorus]


----------



## colours (Feb 11, 2010)

*radiohead* "i might be wrong"


----------



## Twizted (Feb 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Anberlin - Stationary Stationery_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi9na-8hqmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Feb 11, 2010)

"Super Mario Bros. 2 - Underworld" - The Advantage.

I love these guys.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 12, 2010)

Itty Bitty Piggy - Nicki Minaj
Take it off - Lloyd ft Nicki Minaj & J. Holiday


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 12, 2010)

Rihanna - Man Eater

Please kill me now


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rosas* - La Oreja de Van Goh


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2010)

super mario- Bowser's theme


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

Placebo - _Running Up That Hill_


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 12, 2010)

*Lord of the Dance - Gypsy*

As I've said a million times before, I prefer the classic touch when it comes to music. LoTD is a great example.

Lord of the Dance - Gypsy[YOUTUBE]wgjSI0mTxLA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 12, 2010)

Rihanna hard freaking addicting song!


----------



## blue berry (Feb 13, 2010)

sick or sane - senses fail


----------



## LordKyuubiDemon (Feb 13, 2010)

Code Geass Opening 1 

[YOUTUBE]a5Dtzzqfazs[/YOUTUBe]

I miss this song xD


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2010)

_This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song_ - System of a Down


----------



## Kairi (Feb 13, 2010)

Swag Surfin - Lil Wayne


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 14, 2010)

*Who Knew* - Pink


----------



## kyochi (Feb 14, 2010)

The Strokes - The End Has No End :\


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 14, 2010)

Poker face


----------



## krome (Feb 15, 2010)

_Swing Shift!_ -  Jumpin' Jimes.


----------



## manos87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Regina Spektor-Samson


----------



## GodOfAzure (Feb 15, 2010)

I get it - Chevelle


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2010)

GodOfAzure said:


> I get it - Chevelle



No you don't - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread's locked for a few days so you fucking idiots can read the first post.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 21, 2010)

I opened it back up.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 21, 2010)

*BT* -- _The Light in Things_ -- because the girl singing makes me horny.

& 

*BT* -- _The Emergency_ -- because it is damn catchy. This will be the next big thing in clubs. No doubt.

---

"_Post +1, YAY!_"


----------



## SPN (Feb 21, 2010)

Kill The Director - The Wombats.

I feel this song in the void where my heart should be because as an actor I often feel the urge to kill the director


----------



## Javs (Feb 21, 2010)

A Little of Your Time by Maroon 5. 

Makes me think of how sometimes I feel like I need an opportunity to say something to some people (not necessarily love-related as the case in the song seems to be), and wish they could just give me just a little of their time for that.


----------



## FireLorD (Feb 24, 2010)

#017 – 017_(DRAM&BASS)

dram-dram-dram-dram-...-dram!1
lol this shit fucks my brain!


----------



## henrinaiara (Feb 27, 2010)

ten black roses - the rasmus


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 27, 2010)

My friend just posted this on my forum and I was like "He sounds like the guy from Three Days Grace" I read on and she said it was. 

I love it though, so I had to fav it and list it here.

Bleach AMV - Acopalyptica ft TDG - I dont care 

[YOUTUBE]GZD_7pHmAiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALrjjJdmxgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 2, 2010)

Shut up and drive by Rihanna.

My stupid friend has been singing this song for the past 2 days and now I can't get it out of head. I dislike every song made by Rihanna.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Gah :<

I'm happy she can do some songs good. I hope she goes for this kind of music from now on...

Miley Cyrus- Party in the USA (Lyrics)
[YOUTUBE]zlvhlDAMfqw[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




I hopped off the plane at LAX with a dreamer card again
Welcome to the land of fame excess am I gonna fit in
Jumped in the cab, here I am for the first time
Look to my right and I see the Hollywood sign
This is all so crazy, everybody seems so famous
My tummy?s turnin? and I?m feelin? kinda homesick
Too much pressure and I?m nervous
That?s when the taxi man turned on the radio
And the Jay-Z song was on
And the Jay-Z song was on
And the Jay-Z song was on

So I put my hands up, they?re playin? my song
The butterflies fly away, I?m noddin? my head like ?Yeah!?
Movin? my hips like ?Yeah!?
Got my hands up, they?re playin? my song
They know I?m gonna be okay
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!

Get to the club in my taxi cab, everybody?s lookin? at me now
Like ?Who?s that chick that?s rockin? kicks, she?s gotta be from outta town?
So hard with my girls not around me
It?s definitely not a Nashville party ?cause all I see is stilettos
I guess I never got the memo

My tummy?s turnin? and I?m feelin? kinda homesick
Too much pressure and I?m nervous
That?s when the DJ dropped my favorite tune
And the Britney song was on
Miley Cyrus Party In The Usa lyrics found on G-dragon's Heartbreaker at 2009 Cyworld Digital Music Awards
And the Britney song was on
And the Britney song was on

So I put my hands up, they?re playin? my song
The butterflies fly away, I?m noddin? my head like ?Yeah!?
Movin? my hips like ?Yeah!?
Got my hands up, they?re playin? my song
They know I?m gonna be okay
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!

Feel like hoppin? on a flight (on a flight)
Back to my hometown tonight (town tonight)
Something stops me everytime (everytime)
The DJ plays my song and I feel alright

So I put my hands up, they?re playin? my song
The butterflies fly away, I?m noddin? my head like ?Yeah!?
Movin? my hips like ?Yeah!?
Got my hands up, they?re playin? my song
They know I?m gonna be okay
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!

So I put my hands up, they?re playin? my song
The butterflies fly away, I?m noddin? my head like ?Yeah!?
Movin? my hips like ?Yeah!?
Got my hands up, they?re playin? my song
They know I?m gonna be okay
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!
Yeah! It?s a party in the USA!



I'd like her a lot more if she made more of this type of music


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 7, 2010)

Too Many Dicks on the Dance Floor-FotC


----------



## C?k (Mar 8, 2010)

michael jackson - don't stop til you get enough

been stuck on it for dayyssss


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm listening to Gorillaz. I love this band ^.^

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.
[YOUTUBE]HyHNuVaZJ-k[/YOUTUBE]​
One of the best they did, next to Client Eastwood and Dirty Harry of course


----------



## Spica (Mar 9, 2010)

Rihanna - Rockstar101

It's so cool <_<


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't listened to this song in a while. I still love it 

Final Fantasy VI: Death On The SnowField -- Terra's Theme Song OC Remix[YOUTUBE]-bqVcGEFELM[/YOUTUBE]​
Ah, such a beautiful song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks to a certain thread...

Gladiator theme - Now We Are Free[YOUTUBE]XnPzR1-Dp2c[/YOUTUBE]​
Gah, so beautiful! 

Hans Zimmer is so talented. All of his music is so beautiful. Koji Kondo is a good pick too. No where near the talent like Zimmer, but eh.

Do you guys listen to any Zimmer songs?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2010)

Apparently posting a video and a 'one-sentence' comment satisfies the requirement stated in the first post?

Consequence of Sound - _Regina Spektor_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L0bf2YKMDM[/YOUTUBE]

I think the lyrics are nice.


----------



## C?k (Mar 14, 2010)

marvin gaye - heard it through the grapevine

SNEAK PEAK

Ive never posted a youtube video properly, im too stupid to know how tbh  apologies!


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2010)

Watching the Wheels - John Lennon

Theres far more catchier songs out there. But the lyrics are kinda why I'm listening to it over and over.


----------



## SPN (Mar 14, 2010)

19-2000 - Gorillaz.

So mello, great beat.


I often find myself saying
"Get the cool
Get the cool shoeshine"
When I'm bored.


----------



## Cheia (Mar 14, 2010)

_Telephone_. I can't help it.


----------



## eliana (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTkc4V0AohA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2010)

_Iris ~ Goo Goo Dolls  (City of Angels´s SoundTrack)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8A1mjNCAco[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mori (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## jux (Mar 15, 2010)

in the aeroplane over the sea-nuetral milk hotel


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2010)

Horchata - _Vampire Weekend_

It's indescribably catchy, and I'm presently a victim of its charm.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 16, 2010)

Baby-Justin Bieber & Ludacris... I like the song but its on replay in my mind which can get annoying.


----------



## Jayka (Mar 17, 2010)

A random song they sang in Futurama ~_~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2010)

_It?s Not Over ~ Chris Daughtry_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p002L1nVuNk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2010)

_Vindicated ~ Dashboard Confessional (Spider-man 2 OST)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tzs02Ww3bQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SPN (Mar 21, 2010)

Soon Forget by Pearl Jam... totally defines my life


----------



## C?k (Mar 21, 2010)

Joe - Treat Her Like A Lady

I _really_ like the meaning and message behind this song, too many guys just dont know 

Like this bit, its hella true: 
_Now see what's old to you, is just like new to the next man.
What you don't do for her, she'll find somebody else who can._

In Mourning - The Black Lodge


----------



## krome (Mar 21, 2010)

_The Perfect Scene_ - Mercy Mercedes

No particular reason, it just has a cute sound to it.


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q90kz9yHDF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

_children of bodom - needled 24/7_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJBTFRZRJ04[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 22, 2010)

Lisztomania - _Phoenix_

I've been in a rather low mood lately, and this song helps to alleviate that, if only temporarily.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2010)

_Someday ~ Nickelback_


----------



## Yoona (Mar 22, 2010)

Slipknot - Dead Memories.

This is what happens when you listen to late night rock programs on the radio


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Dammit-Blink-182 and Presidents-Johnathan Couton


----------



## Nexdonum (Mar 23, 2010)

Amazing Horse - Weebl's Stuff.    


I can't lie, this is a looped animation + song, and I've neglected to turn it off for an hour.   Too damned catchy.  And now that it's settled into my brain, it's gonna be playing in the back of my head for the next month, like a nightmare grocery store scenario.  >


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 23, 2010)

The High Road - _Broken Bells_

I simply love this new album from Dangermouse, and the lead singer of _The Shins_.


----------



## Meshach (Mar 24, 2010)

Right now.. Song of Keri Hilson - Knocks you Down


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2010)

_Minutos (Minutes) ~ Ricardo Arjona _


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 24, 2010)

Ares - _Emancipator_ [_link_]

The violin is simply gorgeous in this song.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2010)

_The Measure of a Man ~ Elton John (Rocky V SoundTrack)_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYLbASoecyc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2010)

Muse -- Stockholm Syndrome

I feel like listening to something harder today...I dunno why. 

Muse- Stockholm Syndrome[YOUTUBE]XPYLIy3FWpk[/YOUTUBE]​
I only enjoy a few Muse songs, but I don't think their other stuff is bad, just sayin'.


----------



## SPN (Mar 25, 2010)

I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles

My Ipod was on random and it came on, ever since that I've been humming it all day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2010)

_Alive ~ P.O.D._
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOESyEljmFE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2010)

_Leave The Memories Alone ~ Fuel_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho7eJuJFdH8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMd-SwOpizQ [/YOUTUBE]

Great track about not being accepted back home,


"daddy was a rolling stone, Momma never gave two shits about a broken home"


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 29, 2010)

Horchata - _Vampire Weekend_

This song is obnoxiously catchy.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

Raintime - Matrioska

Only just found the disc after about 3 months of being lost.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 1, 2010)

I just found this song three days ago and have been obsessed with it. I can't get it out of my head. All her music is surprisingly good. :amazed

Demi Lovato -- Don't Forget 
[YOUTUBE]HulFsv72h3Y[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Did you forget
That I was even alive
Did you forget
Everything we ever had
Did you forget
Did you forget
About me

Did you regret
Ever standing by my side
Did you forget
What we were feeling inside
Now I'm left to forget
About us

But somewhere we went wrong
We were once so strong
Our love is like a song
You can't forget it

So now I guess
This is where we have to stand
Did you regret
Ever holding my hand
Never again
Please don't forget
Don't forget

We had it all
We were just about to fall
Even more in love
Than we were before
I won't forget
I won't forget
About us

But somewhere we went wrong
We were once so strong
Our love is like a song
You can't forget it

Somewhere we went wrong
We were once so strong
Our love is like a song
You can't forget it
At all

And at last
All the pictures have been burned
And all the past
Is just a lesson that we've learned
I won't forget
I won't forget us

But somewhere we went wrong
Our love is like a song
But you won't sing along
You've forgotten
About us



I'd recommend listening to her song/s, because unlike Miley, she can sing and act -- which means she has the talent to sing *live* good as well. 

Other than that, this song is very touching and the lyrics are great, her sad voice adds to that.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 1, 2010)

Now We Are Free - *Lisa Kelly*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_LjAtGTJ70[/YOUTUBE]

Gorgeous piece of music.


----------



## SPN (Apr 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This, I play it when the time is right. Find myself humming it all the time.


----------



## KDogboy12 (Apr 2, 2010)

That song Jessie's Girl by Rick Springfield, I was playing guitar hero earlier! GRRRR! ITS GOTTEN IN MY HEAD 3 TIMES BEFORE!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lyrics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those lyrics are rather shitty.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 2, 2010)

SPN said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This, I play it when the time is right. Find myself humming it all the time.



Damn, exactly this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 2, 2010)

**

Selena Gomez & The Scene - Naturally 
[YOUTUBE]a_YR4dKArgo[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




How you choose to express yourself
It's all your own and I can tell
It comes naturally, it comes naturally

You follow what you feel inside
It's intuitive, you don't have to try
It comes naturally, mmmm it comes naturally

And it takes my breath away
What you do, so naturally

You are the thunder and I am the lightning
And I love the way you know who you are
And to me it's exciting
When you know its meant to be
Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
When you're with me, baby

Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
Bay bay baby

You have a way of moving me
A force of nature, your energy
It comes naturally (You know it does)
It comes naturally
Mmmm yeah

And it takes my breath away (Everytime)
What you do, so naturally

You are the thunder and I am the lightning
And I love the way you know who you are
And to me it's exciting
When you know its meant to be
Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
When you're with me, baby

Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
Bay bay baby

When we collide, sparks fly
When you look in my eyes, it takes my breath away

You are the thunder and I am the lightning
And I love the way you know who you are
And to me it's exciting
When you know its meant to be
Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
When you're with me, baby

Everything comes naturally, it comes naturally
Bay bay baby

(Naturally)
Naturally x5
Bay bay baby

(Naturally)
Naturally x5
Everything baby comes naturally



Another good song I have stuck in my head 
I like the sound of the song -- the song makes me dance


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 3, 2010)

*Why Can't There Be Love* ~ Dee Edwards[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNOA3Veod8s[/YOUTUBE]​
STUCKK- lul.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 3, 2010)

Embrace - Celebrate

[YOUTUBE]NsAOTvjoR7Q[/YOUTUBE]

First saw this on one of those car advertisements. Now I can't stop listening to it


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

Rude Boy - Rihanna
Luv Sic - Nujabes


----------



## sharpie (Apr 3, 2010)

Seal - Don't Cry.

No clue where it came from either...


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2010)

**

On subject:
Feng-Shui
[YOUTUBE]4e6OcgnLFZk[/YOUTUBE]​
Relaxation is the key to a good start at a day, or a good end of a day. If you've tried falling asleep to this music, you'll see what I mean. Not only that, but when I asked my friends to listen to this type of music (when they are upset, I tell them to listen to the peaceful music) and they message back saying it worked. 

This type of music, instruments and relaxation, is my favorite music of all.

10/10 for me 

(_But I am the Nature/peaceful type..._)


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Apr 3, 2010)

Guns N' Roses-November Rain 
As much as I hate axl, I love this song.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2010)

bloody hell, my friend kept playing this song!


----------



## Yoona (Apr 4, 2010)

Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA 

This happened cause my 13 yr old neighbour decided to play that song all day long


----------



## Rubi (Apr 4, 2010)

Angel of mine - Amanda somerville

that song is full of emotion sadly not much knows about it


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xsBJfLihGSo[/YOUTUBE]

Kent - Vinternoll2​
It's not in English.  But it's addicting. 


*Spoiler*: _English Lyrics_ 



It's told that the city here is ugly, dark and creepy, honey
It will be a long cold winter
I have learned that i'll miss you if you beggining to sleep just like a child
Trough a freezing winter

You are my hero 'cause you stay with me tonight
You are my hero 'cause your weakness is like mine
And come and help me, I just need you here again, again, again..

It's scary but the city is never changing. Oh, I wonder why
I am waiting for a long cold winter
And you tell me that the missing sence is just bit of our ordinary lifes
Like an really cold winter.

You are my hero 'cause you stay with me tonight
You are my hero 'cause your weakness is like mine
And come and help me, I just need you here again, again, again..

again, again..


----------



## animebutterfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I have "Telephone" by Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce stuck in my head. I kind of like it, but once I've heard for a while, it gets annoying...


----------



## Clover (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Shiranui (Apr 5, 2010)

Kamakura - _Emancipator_

The piano in this song is simply beautiful (and I recently discovered that it was made in honor of _Nujabes_).


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2010)

Keisha - blah blah 

Heard it on a sat night  its still here


----------



## CBACS (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Elphaba (Apr 5, 2010)

Desert Rose - *Sting*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 6, 2010)

Cousins - _Vampire Weekend_

I recently was able to borrow _Contra_ and am currently infatuated with it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 6, 2010)

Queen - Pressure

[YOUTUBE]BWdLt3Afjrg[/YOUTUBE]​
This has been stuck in my head for quite a while now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

Judas Priest Breaking the law


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2010)

Again, Selena's songs are stuck in my head. I usually play them right before bed, and I will be heading to bed in ten minutes. 

I like how her voice sounds and how she mushes up a few lyrics. 

Selena Gomez & The Scene - "As A Blonde"
[YOUTUBE]hQ_VKDSCChw[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




I was looking in the Mirror
Trying to Find
A new reflection
Wanna take the road
Less traveled in
A different direction

Make some new mistakes
Forget the ones I've made
Cry some tears of joy
Dress more like a boy.

[Chorus:]
And come back as a blonde
Try a different lipstick on
As a blonde
Will I get whatever I want
Ill be ever so enticing
Cake a lot of icing
Never have to watch my weight
Yeah when I'm gone
I'm gonna come
back as a blonde

I wanna meet myself
As someone else
Just to see what
[ Find more Lyrics on  ]
it feels like
Take a walk
On the other side
Cause you know that
I just might

Break some different hearts
Finish what I start
I'm not gonna wait
To mess around with fate

[Chorus:]

[Bridge:]
I'm tainted
I'm tired
Of being the same
I'm desperate
I'm bored
I'm begging for change
What if you're normal
And wanna be strange

[Chorus:]
I'm gonna come
back as a blonde
Wave my magic wand
As a blonde
Will I get whatever I want
Ill be ever so enticing
Down a lot of ice cream
Never even wipe my face
yeah when I'm gone
I'm gonna come
back as a blonde



I'd defiantly give it a 7.8/10. Onto a soulful song now, to calm my nerves before sleepy-sleep


----------



## SPN (Apr 7, 2010)

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd

I'm in a real Floyd mood as of late, so chill, so great.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2010)

The High Road - _Broken Bells_

I simply cannot get enough of this album.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 9, 2010)

*I cant seem to forget about the song angel of mine by Amanda somerville. I really like. the lyrics, the tone, the music, the feelings--I just love it. But a lot of people thought it was from evanescence. And also silent bible by nana mizuki [seiyū of hinata] is always in my head. Ugh.... If only I can find a place to download those two. Plus, I really miss the song Alice by Avril lavigne. Nobody plays it around here anymore

Does anybody know those songs? *


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 9, 2010)

Going On - _Gnarls Barkley_

I often wonder when, or if, these two will ever release another album.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkJDKdOlUGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much the entire album of theirs is gripped in.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 11, 2010)

Lump Sum - _Bon Iver_

I adore the subtle vocals and acoustic instrumentals in this track [_link_].


----------



## Mori (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Shiranui (Apr 12, 2010)

Us - _Regina Spektor_

I used to listen to this song rather frequently, and to do so again is a welcomed reunion with the past.


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 13, 2010)

Sharpened Tricks by Shiina Ringo


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonata Arctica -White Pearl, Black Ocean

they do some parts like an opra

just listen
comebacks


----------



## Mar Azul (Apr 14, 2010)

Pushing the sky-Mai Yamane/Cowboy Bebop Movie

Watched the movie this wknd and this is my fav song.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2010)

_I´m Still Here ~ John Rzeznik (Treasure Plante´s Soundtrack/Theme)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMGXq9_IQBQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dyon (Apr 15, 2010)

Aesop Rock- Daylight
_Life's not a bitch, Life's a beautiful woman..._
God I love that song.


----------



## Anny (Apr 15, 2010)

Escape The Fate - You Are So Beautiful
awesome song <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 17, 2010)

Guys! Stop spamming the thread! Read the rules! Daaa Rulezzz
-----

Anyway, onto the song stuck in my head! 
Now, I grew up in a household that played the oldest music, from eighties, seventies, sixties, forties -- everything. We literally listened to everything and gave it a chance. Now, Ozzy was defiantly my favorite among the ones played, but I grew on Van Halen, Journey, The Cure, The Who, Led Zeppelin, ACDC and others. But this is the song that I'm into right now. I heard it for the first time the other day in the car. My mother was driving and turned it up and I have to say, the song is freakin' awesome. I bet a lot of you will like the song, because look at the name!

Led Zeppelin -- Trampled Under Foot  
[YOUTUBE]hCyXcL-XMOw[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Grease me down,
Good electric.
Like the way you hold the road,
Mama it ain't no sin.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Trouble free transmission,
Helps your oil flow.
Mama let me pump your gas,
Mama let me do it all.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Take that heavy metal,
Underneath your hood.
Baby I could rev all night,
Leave a big pile of tubes.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Automobile club covered,
Really built in style.
Special tradition,
Mama let me feast my eyes.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Factory air conditioned,
Took me by surprise.
Guaranteed to run for hours,
Mama brand new tires.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Grooving on the freeway,
Driving on the road.
From now on my gasoline
Will even be free of lead.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Come to me for service,
Every hundred miles.
Baby let me change your valves,
Fix your overdrive.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Fully automatic,
Comes in any size,
Makes me wonder what I did,
Before I got synchronized.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.

Baby like suspension,
I just couldn't hold.
I'm so glad I took a look,
Inside you showroom door.

Talking about love.
Talking about love.
Talking about.



You all should give the song a chance, its great. I defiantly give it a 9.8/10!


----------



## Kiku (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkihU5YFy4g[/YOUTUBE]

So catchy. It's one of those songs I've heard a lot, but never knew who sang it...


----------



## Mori (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Mikoto (Apr 20, 2010)

This song. _Onajiyoru_ by Shiina Ringo (currently my favorite artist atm).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv6iY0fEVyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dyon (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Apr 23, 2010)

Tegan & Sara - On Directing

Saw them live a couple of months ago. 'Twas amazing.


----------



## KayleighCakes (Apr 23, 2010)

The Lollipop Song... Due to:

The Sweetest


----------



## Nihao (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the accent. :rofl  It's so low class, I can't stop watching.

Band :  Die Antwoord
Song title : Enter the Ninja

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (Apr 23, 2010)

Rihanna - Hard


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 23, 2010)

Mutter - Rammstien

[YOUTUBE]q2AhVRiZ3N0[/YOUTUBE]​
I can totally see this song being used as trailer music.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2010)

_Chevaliers de Sangreal  ~ Hans Zimmer (The Da Vinci Code?s Soundtrack/Theme)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5FyRZbqfeM[/YOUTUBE]​
Hans Zimmer is a genius.


----------



## swuffiewuffie (Apr 25, 2010)

I really love this song! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j49cMQ6hBcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Apr 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58IM48-EU9E[/YOUTUBE]

It's more of the beat than the lyrics that are stuck in my head. I heard it in my roomate's car and we made this very nerdy dance in the middle of traffic. I've been listening to it non-stop since 

The music video is also simple yet creative which always helps.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 26, 2010)

GazettE - Circle of the Swindler
Probably because I have listened to it a lot today.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2010)

I grew up, as I've said before, in a oldies house, so naturally, I'd hear some Tom Petty. I can't explain it, but I have to listen to it. 

I really love Tom's guitar skills and Harmonica skills! 

Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels 
[YOUTUBE]9TlBTPITo1I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG - Usher and Will.i.am



Cuz she got a booty like pow pow pow :ho


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 27, 2010)

The Mall and Misery - _Broken Bells_

This is such a wonderful album. James Mercer's voice is intoxicating.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 27, 2010)

*Just like a pill - Pink* 

Heard it in a ItaTema AMV, now I listen to it repeatedly


----------



## Dyon (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know why I decided to listen to her, but I did 

Rihanna -- If It's Lovin' That You Want 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDIO3Lw9byQ[/YOUTUBE]

Its not the best song, but I like it


----------



## CBACS (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2010)

Listening to Blink 182. I haven't really listened to them in a long time because all their music was being ripped off of youtube and I'm too lazy on the PC to log into my Media Center and listen to it there  that and my PC can't really run it...
Anyway, decided to listen to them. Luckily, a few songs are still on Youtube.

Blink 182 -- All Of This
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDjANvHJKF8[/YOUTUBE]​
I like it 'cause, well, it has "Robert Smith" in it!


----------



## Nic (Apr 28, 2010)

Resistance by Muse.  Then again it's been the song that's been stuck in my head for weeks.  Probably due to the catchiness and the awesomeness of Matt's voice.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 29, 2010)

Blink 182 - First date


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 29, 2010)

_The Sun_ - Portugal. The Man

I absolutely love this band. Thank you 'Sunburns and Nocturnes'.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 29, 2010)

Little You and I - Jason Mraz

Sad thing is, I can't find a good acoustic recording and it's not on any album


----------



## Wicked (Apr 29, 2010)

David Guetta - Memories

David trying to groove in this video is hilarious


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 30, 2010)

Blood Bank - _Bon Iver_

This is the first track from Bon Iver's _EP_ album (titled "_Blood Bank_"). The instrumentals are soft, yet harmonize with his voice to create a beautiful and powerful sound.


----------



## blue berry (May 1, 2010)

toto - africa
IT RAINS DOWN IN AFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRICA


----------



## SPN (May 1, 2010)

This Too Shall Pass - OK Go

It's got a nice beat, it's sort of chill yet nice to rock to at the same time.


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

_My Slow Descent Into Alcoholism_ - The New Pornographers

I'm much anticipating the release of their next album, 'Together'. So, naturally I'm listening to their previous work with fervent enthusiasm.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> _My Slow Descent Into Alcoholism_ - The New Pornographers
> 
> I'm much anticipating the release of their next album, 'Together'. So, naturally I'm listening to their previous work with fervent enthusiasm.



It's a travesty that I can only rep you once for this.


----------



## Dyon (May 3, 2010)

newest discovery: Au Revoir Simone- Through The Backyards


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

_Morning After Dark_ - Timbaland

Catchy. It's all I listen to when I work out.


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

"The Weekend Wars" by MGMT
The beginning only, though


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

"Asterisk" by Orange Range
I was watching Bleach earlier.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2010)

I'm listening to Jimi Hendrix, the greatest guitar plater of all time. 
I first heard the song in Wayne's World and immediately loved it. 

Jimi Hendrix -- Foxy Lady 
[YOUTUBE]YC4WXown03c[/YOUTUBE]​
@Jeagerjacques:
First, I LOVE THAT SONG! And second...I'm not sure you are allowed to double post here.


----------



## South of Hell (May 5, 2010)

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell

Whats not to love about this song?


----------



## nanni (May 5, 2010)

White Light - Gorillza

I was looking back at my old Albums and I found this thinking i gave it to a friend but remembered he left town b4 i could give to him. I played the song alot when he went. ^^'


----------



## Sunako (May 6, 2010)

_Lil Wayne- Bed Rock Ft. ,Gudda Gudda, Nicki Minaj, Drake, Tyga, Jae Millz & Lloyd 
_
Please , please , make it stop 


_Yolanda Be Cool & DCUP - We No Speak Americano _ , too.

O_o


----------



## Reborn (May 6, 2010)

"Tik Tok" by Ke$ha

fml


----------



## Mojim (May 6, 2010)

Broken Bells - The Ghost Inside

MY God! This song is perfect in every way! 
James Mercer and Danger Mouse combination = EPIC!!!


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 6, 2010)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside

[YOUTUBE]gGdGFtwCNBE[/YOUTUBE]

I don't relate to this song, but it feels like it's directly talking to me.


----------



## Shiranui (May 6, 2010)

Sigur Rós - _Hljomalind _

I've only recently been introduced to _Sigur Rós_; their music is quite soothing, yet powerful.


----------



## Reborn (May 6, 2010)

"Freaknik is Back" by T-Pain and "We the Mob" by T-Pain ft. Young Cash
I love the Freaknik soundtrack


----------



## soapy yachiru (May 7, 2010)

Link removed

kate nash - baby love


----------



## Mikoto (May 7, 2010)

*Blue October - Hate Me*

I've been looking for a song with this meaning for the longest _longest_ time.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alice (May 8, 2010)

Gloria Gaynor - I will Survive 

I hate this song, but it haunts me


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

Vanishing by A Perfect Circle.

It really resonates with my tendency to feel isolated from my fellow man. Then the instrumentals themselves are just pure emotion and are given free reign to set the atmosphere while the lyrics fall in line accordingly.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2010)

Blue Blood Blues - _The Dead Weather_

I love this new album from them, _Sea of Cowards_.


----------



## Horan (May 9, 2010)

Do You Like Waffles - Parry Gripp

 
I crave for waffles now. Plus. it's catchy.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

Timberland. I'm not sure if I listened to this song, but I song the lyrics out of nowhere and knew that I Had to listen to it. 

Timberland -- Give it to me ft. Nelly and Justin
[YOUTUBE]XExG4A0YhB0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## krome (May 9, 2010)

_I Got You Dancing_ - Lady Sovereign


My guilty pleasure.


----------



## taiga (May 9, 2010)

i can't be tamed by Miley.

it's awful... but i can't get it out of my head.


----------



## cygnus (May 10, 2010)

Darwin Deez - Radar Detector. 

Dammit.


----------



## Shiranui (May 20, 2010)

Sorry, Jove. I forgot. :/

Pachuca Sunrise by _Minus The Bear_

I recently discovered this band by accident, and I'm glad that I did. This song uses a variety of sounds and synthesizes them beautifully. I must make a plan to purchase one of their albums.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 20, 2010)

*BoA* － BUMP BUMP！ feat． VERBAL （m-flo）

I've become really addicted to this song lately. It came of J-melo (Japanese music show) on TV and I recorded it. Ever since, I got attracted to the song, though I don't like m-flo.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 21, 2010)

*YUI* - It's All Too Much

This song has really stuck in my head lately. I want to be like YUI, I want to play and acoustic guitar and sing at the same time rather than just...sing...


----------



## Sunako (May 23, 2010)

_HIM - Join me in death_

I just don't know xD


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

I'm listening to Lady Antebellum now. I heard her a while ago, but I couldn't remember her name or the name of the song lol

Lady Antebellum -- Need you now
[YOUTUBE]eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Picture perfect memories scattered all around the floor
Reachin? for the phone ?cause I can?t fight it anymore
And I wonder if I ever cross your mind
For me it happens all the time

It?s a quarter after one
I?m all alone
And I need you now
Said I wouldn?t call
But I?ve lost all control
And I need you now
And I don?t know how I can do without
I just need you now

Another shot of whiskey, can?t stop looking at the door
Wishing you?d come sweeping in the way you did before
And I wonder if I ever cross your mind
For me it happens all the time

It?s a quarter after one
I?m a little drunk
And I need you now
Said I wouldn?t call
But I?ve lost all control
And I need you now
And I don?t know how I can do without
I just need you now

Yes I?d rather hurt than feel nothing at all

It?s a quarter after one
I?m all alone
And I need you now

And I said I wouldn?t call,
But I?m a little drunk
And I need you now

And I don?t know how I can do without
I just need you now

I just need you now

Oh baby I need you now




I love this band now.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Y'all spammin'. 
----

I'm listening to Sweetness, by Jimmy Eat World. The guitar or whatever it is, makes me dance lol I loves it, I won't lie. 

Sweetness by Jimmy Eat World
[YOUTUBE]RwRZOigr3jw[/YOUTUBE]​I'd get lyrics, but none of the sites I find allow me to copy and past >.<


----------



## Terra Branford (May 24, 2010)

I'm listening to MJ again, different song though lol
A few days ago they were playing all his songs (sadly not HeartBreaker :c) so I had to look em up on Youtube. 

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean  
[YOUTUBE]Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/YOUTUBE]​
I love Michael Jackson's songs, they are so cool!


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2010)

Your Ex-Lover is Dead by _Stars_

Along with various other artists, I recently discovered Stars, and I quite like their deceptively simple, yet intricate compositions.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 26, 2010)

Rihanna - Te Amo

[YOUTUBE]jNM674BTl_4[/YOUTUBE]

Heard it once, can't stop listening now.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 27, 2010)

Xavier Cugat's rendition of Siboney has been playing inside my head for quite some time.

I especially like listening to it when my masseuse drops by. With lights slightly dimmed, of course.

There are times when I also like dancing to it.












For more calm moments, I listen to Bach. He is just simply exquisite with that voices of his. (You know I'm not referring to his actual voice, right?) Too bad, I can only play his simplest pieces. I find his music uplifting - combining complexity (and sometimes, simplicity) of form and aesthetic beauty.


----------



## blue berry (May 27, 2010)

ma-ma-ma-ma MY SHARONA


----------



## nanni (May 27, 2010)

Kids In America - Len

From Digimon - The Movie

Who doesn't remember this song because of the movie? lol


----------



## illyana (May 27, 2010)

Frisky - Tinie Tempah (feat. Labrinth)

Oh la la la la, la la la frisky.


This is is so awful yet so good. I can't get it out of my head.
What's happening MD? ;__;


----------



## tsunamileif (May 27, 2010)

nanni said:


> Kids In America - Len
> 
> From Digimon - The Movie
> 
> Who doesn't remember this song because of the movie? lol



I know,so cool.

Freedom-Deep Purple


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2010)

I heard Destiny's Child a few days ago on a channel (unfortunately, I didn't get to see the video, if it even has one) so I decided to look it up on Youtube. I've only just remembered to look it up and then actually play it, so here is the first time I've listened to it since I've added it. 

Destiny's Child -- Jumpin', Jumpin'
[YOUTUBE]tKOpLk9yuks[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




[Chorus:]
Ladies leave yo man at home
The club is full of ballas and
They pockets full grown
And all you fellas leave yo girl
With her friends
Cause its 11:30 and the club is
Jumpin, jumpin

[Hook 1:]
So you say you've got a girl?
Yes do you got a man?
But the party aint gon stop
So lets make it hot hot!

[Verse 1 Beyonce:]
last weekend you stayed at home
Alone and lonely
Couldnt find yo man
He was chillin with his homies
This weekend you goin out
If he try to stop you, you goin off
You gotcha hair done and your nails done too
And your outfit and your fendi shoes
You parlaying at the hottest spot tonight
You're gonna find the brothas
Rollin in the Lexus, trucks and Hummers

[Repeat Hook 1]
[Repeat Chorus]
[Repeat Chorus]
[Repeat Hook 1]

[Verse 2 Beyonce:]
Call your boys
Cause tonight you're not gon stay at home
So tell your girl she aint coming tonight you're goin solo
Cut her off cause she talks some noise
You know you got the right to get your party on
So get your hair cut and your car washed too
Lookin' like a star in your Armani suit
You need to look your best cause
You're turnin heads tonight
you're gonna find a sexy chica
thats gon dance all night if ya wanna

[Repeat Hook]
[Repeat Chorus]

[Hook 2:]
Sexy women do your dance
Fly ladies work yo man
Ballas time to act a clown
We can get down now

[Hook 3:]
Bounce with me, bounce bounce
Bounce papis work
Shake baby shake shake shake work it work it
Twist baby twist twist twist
You better dip that thang

[Repeat Hook 2]
[Repeat Hook 3]
[Repeat Chorus until end]



I liked Beyounce's lyrics a lot more when she was with the crew.... :c


----------



## plox (May 27, 2010)

as much as i don't like listening to drake's other songs, i cant get this one out of my head,

Find your Love- Drake


----------



## South of Hell (May 28, 2010)

Speaking to Stones - Shallow

Just pure epicness.


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2010)

Dream a Little Dream of Me, Kevin McHale version

since this comp has no music


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2010)

Ares by _Emancipator_. The violins in this track are gorgeous.


----------



## Mojim (May 29, 2010)

Sia - Breathe Me

Holy god! this song transcends me to another place! So damn good, the feeling I get when I listen to this song!! The lyrics are so emotionally deep and the soothing voice of Sia makes this song damn worth listening to, trust me! ^^  I just discovered her recently and she is definitely one talented singer-songwriter.  My new love...Sia <33


----------



## South of Hell (May 29, 2010)

Tool - Schism

Man I love the slow riff in this song.


----------



## Kαrin (May 29, 2010)

*Shunichi Miyamoto* - Byakuya ~True Light~

I was watching _D.N Angel_ last night and this song has been playing in my head all the time. I love it.


----------



## Shiranui (May 31, 2010)

Heaven's On Fire by _The Radio Dept._

The music in this track makes me feel so joyful.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 1, 2010)

*Didrik Solli-Tangen* - My Heart is Yours 

I fell in love with this after watching Eurovision.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

Reflection Eternal - Nujabes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2010)

_21 Guns ~ Green Day_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r00ikilDxW4[/YOUTUBE]​
Heard it on a AMV and I immediately got hooked. :risu


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 5, 2010)

Geraldine by _Glasvegas_.

Thank you Pandora.


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2010)

Lena - Satelite

Damn song.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2010)

Tik Tok (feat. 윤은혜) - 2PM

THIS SONG, OMG.


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2010)

_Kiss From a Rose_ - Seal

 So nice.


----------



## Sleepmarshes (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't particularly enjoy Oasis that much, but the one song they use for the opening of Eden of the East is terribly catchy. "Falling Down"  

I can't help but sit and watch the entire opening sequence so I can listen to the song instead of skipping through it like I normally would with other animes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2010)

_Not Afraid ~ Eminem_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s[/YOUTUBE]​
I think I just found my theme.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 7, 2010)

*Alice Cooper* - School's Out 

Because it's summer vacation


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

One Love- *Super Junior K.R.Y* honestly


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 7, 2010)

Snow in California by _The Stills_

I simply cannot stop singing the chorus of this song. In a way, it reminds me of Radiohead.


----------



## Invidia (Jun 7, 2010)

*Destrokk* - MGMT

It's not one of their best, but it's just really catchy and gets me in a hyped up sort of mood.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2010)

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
[YOUTUBE]75sx7U6dAB4[/YOUTUBE]​
Give us back Michael Jackson and we'll give you Justin Bieber.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpdFoizbnTg[/YOUTUBE]

reminds me of someone.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 9, 2010)

Compass(Read Dead On Arrival Version) - Read Dead Redemption OST  
Great sound and even more great lyrics


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

NU ABO - f(x)

It just...idk...gets stuck in my head without even trying


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> Barbie Girl.


 it's ok


Jeff said:


> NU ABO - f(x)
> 
> It just...idk...gets stuck in my head without even trying






Bonamana- *Super Junior* --in the spoiler tag in my sig :33


----------



## Levithian (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't stop believing, by Journey, keeps running through my mind.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm listening to Fatboy Slim. I haven't listen to them in a while.

Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now  
[YOUTUBE]R795KiMD4zs[/YOUTUBE]​
Its not the best of the best they made, but its still good.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 11, 2010)

*Korn* - Kiss

Heard this in an AMV, and fell in love with it


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

I Get Paper by Drake.

It's a guilty pleasure because the lyrics are hilariously awful.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 11, 2010)

Work All Day by _Portugal. The Man_

Why must their songs be so infectiously catchy?


----------



## Haruko (Jun 13, 2010)

Thirteen by Big Star. 

Not sure if it's about teenage love or paedophilia but it's an awesome song


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

Anberlin - Breaking. It's been stuck in my head for what, 5 months?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Who doesn't like this song? :ho Its the best of the best. I've listened to this quiet a few times already, but I like it, so I thought I should post it again even though I've already listened to it. 

Brandy & Monica - The Boy Is Mine  
[YOUTUBE]uz6Fr64ntSs[/YOUTUBE]​
Defiantly a 8.3/10 scale.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 13, 2010)

M.I.A. - XXXO & Steppin' Up

This bitch is baaaaaaccckkk!!! I seriously can't stop listening to both of them, sick tunes, really!  Now I'm really convince that /\/\ /\ Y /\ is going to be an awesome album! 3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Haru Haru by Big Bang, which is surprising since I've never been much into Kpop or Jpop compared to most music.  I randomly saw the lyrics at the top of this fanfic I was reading and decided to give it a listen, and it's so catchy (not that I can repeat it since it's in Korean, but very enjoyable to listen to over and over for now )


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 14, 2010)

*Paul Collier* - Everything for the Season

Beautiful


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Deadmau5 - I Remember (caspa remix)


Kaskade's voice is heavnnlypek


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dir en grey* - Embryo

Ahh, I haven't heard this in a long time


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

9.5 minutes of pure heaven

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeRODVCm7PY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 18, 2010)

Streetlight Manifesto - We Are The Few

Sooooo, catchy.


----------



## Raikage (Jun 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6517ZOEokFc&playnext_from=TL&videos=b4v_zAOsY4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DVUwWZfzMw[/YOUTUBE]
"Dad! Dad! Do the perfect cast!"


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3-68Lt1ww[/YOUTUBE]

Do you wanna die happy, do you wanna die happy?


----------



## blue berry (Jun 19, 2010)

allleeeeeyyyyaanndrooo 

someone shoot me plz.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2010)

*shoots you*

All The Lovers - Kylie Minogue


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Isshy (Jun 19, 2010)

The song HuH by 4minute.

Can't really stop myself listening to it.


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 20, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY[/YOUTUBE]



This or Bruno Mars Ft. Mc Travie ~ Billionaire.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2010)

Michael Jackson's - Human Nature

was singing that shit all day yesterday. after watching This Is It of course.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Michael Jackson's - Human Nature
> 
> was singing that shit all day yesterday. after watching This Is It of course.



What do you know! I'm listening to Michael right now. 

Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel 
[YOUTUBE]HzZ_urpj4As[/YOUTUBE]​
I wish he was still here creating awesome music.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 21, 2010)

*Eminem feat. Rihanna* - Love The Way You Lie

I've listened this like 5 times already today


----------



## amorette (Jun 21, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Michael Jackson's - Human Nature
> 
> was singing that shit all day yesterday. after watching This Is It of course.



That DVD was AMAZING

I was devastated when I couldn't get tickets for the tour and I'm so sad that he passed away before he could do all the crazy stuff he was planning for his tour 

anyways, mine is "Don't Know Why" by Norah Jones. One of my friends sent me a really good cover of the song by this asian girl and the girl who sang it really got me into it.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 21, 2010)

You bastard! Read the thread title and remembered that Jason Derulo song _In My Head_. Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Ah We Noss by Nancy Ajram.*

Beautiful and romantic playful song, I love singing this, listening to it on replay at anytime, I could be mad or happy and this song always cheers me up, Nancy always sing the most amazing songs.

[YOUTUBE]4wG15wKK-yY[/YOUTUBE]

Listen I command you!


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6rttL5zQxKU[/YOUTUBE]

It's liek a brand new song!  + I has Tyson being all different from his regular signing. Im liking it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

A-Team theme.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 22, 2010)

Zurich is Stained - Pavement

This is the one that always gets stuck in my head off that album, not my favourite though. Could have seen them live this summer but I injured my arm so I can't go anywhere


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2010)

Suckers- "Roman Candle"

It's either that, or Dead Low Tide- "Ill Eagle," which is pretty much the polar opposite on the rock spectrum.


----------



## MinaMelody (Jun 22, 2010)

Heart breaker by my boy G D A.k.A G dragon.

Miley Sings Star Spangled Banner like Crap.

Dat some hawt shiz yo.

My sister just turned this song around for me. Maybe I shouldn't be. A bit out dated..For a fan...Humm. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOXEVd-Z7NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 23, 2010)

Imagination Blind by _Dinosaur Jr._

I recently saw a band who did a cover of _Dinosaur Jr._ and I suddenly felt the urge to listen to their newest album ('_Farm_') again. It's just as enjoyable as it was the first time around, perhaps more so.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

A cool new B.E.P song! Its called 'Rock that body'! Its mcawesome! Really guys, if you haven't heard it, listen to it! 

[YOUTUBE]xvNDBbaZMOE[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 





I wanna rock right now
I want I wanna rock right now
I want I wanna rock right now
Now, now, rock right now
I want I wanna rock right now
I want I wanna rock right now
I want I wanna rock right nooowww

I wanna da-
I wanna dance in the lights
I wanna ro-
I wanna rock yo body
I wanna go, I wanna go for a ride
Hop in the music & rock yo body right

Rock that body, come on come on rock that body(Rock your body)
Rock that body, come on come on rock-that-body
Rock that body, come on come on rock that body(Rock your body)
Rock that body, come on come on rock-that-body

Let me see ya body rock
Shakin from the bottom to the top
Freak to what the Dj drop
We be the one to make it hot (to make it hot)
Electric shock, energy like a billion watts
Space be boomin, the speakers pop
Gollat the comb, we miss the spot
We bumpin your parkin lot

When you comin up in the spot
Don't bring nothing we call pink dot
Cus we burnin around the clock
Hit the lights and then turn them off
If you bring that don't make you stop
Like the jungle we run the block
No one rollin the way we rock,
Way we rock

I wanna, I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right nooowww

I wanna da-
I wanna dance in the lights
I wanna ro-
I wanna rock yo body
I wanna go, I wanna go for a ride
Hop in the music & rock yo body right

Rock that body, come on come on rock that body(Rock your body)
Rock that body, come on come on rock-that-body
Rock that body, come on come on rock that body(Rock your body)
Rock that body, come on come on rock-that-body


Supa fly ladies,
All of my Supa fly ladies,
All of my Supa fly ladies,
All of my Supa fl-
Supa fly ladies

Yeah you could big ballin
long as you feel like your own
Yeah you could be the model type,
skinny wit no appetite
Short, stacked, black or white,
long as you do what you like
Body outta sight, body, body outta sight

She does the two step and the tongue drop
She does the cabbage patch and the bus stop
She like electro, she love hip-hop, she like the rege
She feel punk rock, she love samba and the mambo
She like to break dance and calypso

Get a lil crazy, get a lil stupid
Get a lil crazy, crazy, crazy

I wanna da-
I wanna dance in the lights
I wanna ro-
I wanna rock yo body
I wanna go, I wanna go for a ride
Hop in the music & rock yo body right
rock yo body right
rock yo body right

Come on, yeah

Rock that body, come on,come on rock that body
Come on
Rock that body, come on,come on rock-that-body
Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh,
Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh
Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh
Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh

I want I wanna rock right now
I want I wanna rock-
I want I wanna rock-
Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh
I want I wanna rock-
I want I wanna rock-

Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh

I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right now
Now, now, rock right now

Now Go Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh

I wanna, I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right now
I wanna, I wanna rock right nooowww



I just love how the song beat starts and ends. The voices are cool too! Very well blended. If you have patience, listen through the real, longer version. Its 10 minutes long! Its funny too, Fergie mostly, to me at least. 

(11/10!)


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 25, 2010)

*OMG *- Usher

I really hated this song when I first heard it, but now I can't help but to sing it every time I'm alone. I do admit that the beat and lyrics are catchy but damn its annoying....


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2010)

A YO - *G Dragon* Awesome song, but....


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jun 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E[/YOUTUBE]

Natalie Merchant is just awesome.  Great cover.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 25, 2010)

*Replay - Iyaz*
&
*Alejandro - Lady Gaga*

Every time they're on the radio at my workplace, I can't help but wiggling around like an idiot


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 25, 2010)

Rock Lobster by Peter Griffin

why cause I just saw the episode


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 26, 2010)

Come my lady, come come my lady.
You're my butterfly, sugar baby.


Crazytown-Butterfly


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Rock Lobster by Peter Griffin
> 
> why cause I just saw the episode


This


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys will love this one! If not, ya'll crazy! 

Now, from this thread and the previous, you saw me post a few Koji Kondo videos, right? Of Zelda? Well, I happen to love Koji, I think he's fantastic! Really! Especially when he remixes his owns songs or does live performances! 

マリオ＆ルイージＲＰＧ３ラスボスＢＧＭ  
[YOUTUBE]u5nxtGmeZ98[/YOUTUBE]​
Listen to it. It'll be the best 5:00 minutes of your life, promise! I've played it eight million times.

I had it saved for a while...I forgot about it, or I would have posted it before. 

Anyway, listen, enjoy and become cool, like me!


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

Promise Keeper - Breaking Point
_I'll be your promise keeper, your one believer._


----------



## Odoriko (Jun 28, 2010)

Find Your Love - Drake

I LOVE it!


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 28, 2010)

Knights of Cydonia
Muse

This song is so catchy, and I just can't get it out of my head. Absolutely great song in my opinion.


----------



## SPN (Jun 28, 2010)

Pirate Jet - Gorillaz

It is so chill, sounds like an intermission song in a movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 29, 2010)

*Nightwish* - Sleeping Sun

I'm in the Nightwish-mood again.


----------



## SPN (Jun 29, 2010)

Happily Screwed - The Wombats

Because I may just be...


----------



## Horan (Jul 2, 2010)

First Love - Utada Hikaru

I like the mix of English and Japanese in this song. And Utada Hikaru's voice is just so lovely and soothing. The song is somehow enchanting too.


----------



## Leiko (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't Stop Believin' -__________________-


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Alejandro

It's everywhere even though I'm no fan. Like it less than her other songs too, but apparently people around do not think so.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 3, 2010)

Katatonia - July

My friend made me listen it.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 3, 2010)

Erase Me
Kid Cudi ft. Kanye West

Great new song by Kid Cudi, I just can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 3, 2010)

To the end~ by My Chemical Romance
and The 9th Circle~ by HIM
Both songs are stuck in my head


----------



## Damaris (Jul 4, 2010)

Apres Moi by Regina Spektor

even worse, the laptop i had that song on crashed
and i can't find it on youtube
itunes won't let me buy it again
what is this
it's in my head and i can't get it out
AFTER ME COMES THE FLOOD


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

K' Naan - Waving flag

Awesome song.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> K' Naan - Waving flag
> 
> Awesome song.



Same here, such a catchy song.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 7, 2010)

Nneka - Heartbeat

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lulJdMKaZw[/YOUTUBE]

It's so catchy and addictive.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 7, 2010)

Animal I have become - Three Days Grace


----------



## Akibahara (Jul 7, 2010)

Void of Sympathy - The Agonist

Damn that song, I couldn't sleep last night because of it!


----------



## Horan (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank You For The Music - Amanda Seyfried cover

Her voice and this song is just lovely.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jul 8, 2010)

The Police - King of Pain
been blasting this song all day


----------



## Charu (Jul 9, 2010)

"Hey Soul Sister" by Train.

Yeah, little sister's beside me, jammin' to herself.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 10, 2010)

Iyaz - replay

like all the time "Shawty's like a melody in my head that I can't keep out got me singin' like na na na na everyday it's like my iPod stuck on replay, replay-ay-ay-ay "  i hate that song


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gra-IheEBCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2010)

Who doesn't like an upbeat, awesome dancy song? 

I'm listening to a new song by Enrique, I like his older stuff, so recently I decided to check youtube out for a new song of his. I happened to find one that I really, really like.

Enrique Iglesias feat. Pitbull - I like it
[YOUTUBE]hegjDFWrMvg[/YOUTUBE]​
I give it...a 9.4 out of 10. Its missing something, nothing too big, but just something...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

Shadow on the Sun by Audioslave got stuck in my head. Again.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 25, 2010)

Jungle Book = cool. Selena + Jungle Book = cool. So I had to listen to it. pek

I like how she's trying to sound like a Snake Charmer's flute (who plays the flute to the snakes and they come out of the boxes) to match the movie. 

Selena Gomez -- Trust In Me
[YOUTUBE]LMnBt7C3WJ0[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Trust in me, just in me
Close your eyes and trust in me
You can sleep safe and sound
Knowing I am around

Slip into silent slumber
Sail on a silver mist
Slowly and surely your senses
Will cease to resist

Trust in me, just in me
Close your eyes and trust in me

Ooooohhh

Trust in me, just in me
Close your eyes and trust in me
You can sleep safe and sound
Knowing I am around

Slip into silent slumber
Sail on a silver mist
Slowly and surely your senses
Will cease to resist

Trust in me, just in me
Close your eyes and trust in me

Ooooohhh

Trust in me


​
10/10!


----------



## Hope (Jul 26, 2010)

The Prodigy - Breathe

I saw them live on Saturday, and they were absolutely fantastic, and ever since then this song has been in my head.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't heard this song in ages! 

I normally don't listen to Jewel, not because she's bad, but because she's not my cup of tea. But I really like this one. 

Brings back memories, so eh, decided to post it too. lol

Jewel - Intuition
[YOUTUBE]Lt5Wg25NAt8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




ladedada

ladedada
ladedada da dum

I'm just a simple girl
In a high tech digital world
I really try to understand
All the powers that rule this land
They say Miss J's big butt is boss
Kate Moss can't find a job
In a world of post modern fad
What was good now is bad

It's not hard to understand
Just follow this simple plan

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

ladedada
ladedada
ladedada da dum

You look at me
But you're not quite sure
Am I it or could you get more?
You learn cool from magazines
You learn love from Charlie Sheen

If you want me let me know
I promise i won't say no

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

You got something that you want me to sell
Sell your sin
Just cash in
You got something that you want me to tell
You'll love me
Wait and see

If you want me
Don't play games
I promise
It won't be in vain
Uh-uh-uh

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

Just follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction 



Rating: 8.9/10.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 27, 2010)

*Nena Daconte - El Aleph*

A Spanish song that won't leave my head  and I love the lead singer's voice in that song.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2010)

Katy Perry ft Snoop Dogg - California Gurls

I shouldn't have listened to that shit.


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 28, 2010)

Take A Bow.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 28, 2010)

Joanna Newsom - Good Intentions Paving Company

[dem harmonies]


----------



## Ramenbitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Azu - for you.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 29, 2010)

My first kiss - 3OH!3 ft. Ke$ha

Heard it on MTV Breakfast chart once, and now It's stuck


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

*Bon Iver*-Skinny Love
_
I tell my love to wreck it all
Cut out all the ropes and let me fall
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my
...
I told you to be patient
I told you to be fine
I told you to be balanced
I told you to be kind
Now all your love is wasted?
Then who the hell was I?_

God dammit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a song I haven't heard in forever. My sister used to own the album (well, she still owns it, but since she doesn't play it, I say she doesn't play it lol) and would play it constantly.

And then I was randomly looking through songs at Projectplaylist, I saw the song's title :L

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life  
[YOUTUBE]SEy6WPB_txw[/YOUTUBE]​
The video is the lyrics lol


----------



## Sunako (Jul 31, 2010)

SHINee - Lucifer


>(


----------



## Alice (Aug 1, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall

timeless classics and I gotta say it has decent remixes as well :3


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

TAEYANG - Wedding Dress [English]


lol mushy song :x


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey! Say!7 - Bon Bon

So nostalgic


----------



## Hope (Aug 3, 2010)

Kelly Rowland Ft. David Guetta - Commander

I've had this song in my head for actual days, the beat is so catchy and easy to dance to. It's a great driving song too.


----------



## Mori (Aug 6, 2010)

_The Man Who Sold the World_ - Nirvana 

It's been stuck in my head this entire week, and just today I remembered to actually listen to it.  Bowie's version was good, but Kurt's appealed to me on a much stronger level.


----------



## Clover (Aug 6, 2010)

SNSD songs. Like Run Devil Run, Gee, Tell Me Your Wish(Genie) etc.

I really like their songs and totally love this girl group. They are the best for me.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2010)

Butterfly Carnival - Sandwich


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 6, 2010)

Please Don't Let Me Go by Olly Murs. Such a wonderful song, very summery.


----------



## taiyo (Aug 6, 2010)

Miss Suzie Had A Tugboat. I was having a Hey Arnold! marathon on my computer. >> It's amazing how much shows could get away with stuff on Nick back in the day. XD

@Ramenbitch: I love that song! It's so pretty. <3


----------



## Twizted (Aug 6, 2010)

Travie McCoy ft. Bruno Mars - Billionaire

I have no interest in this style of music at all. I was just stuck listening to the radio for a week, sans iPod, and this song is repeated  about every 20 mins. For better or worse it's now stuck in my head. I'm generally not happy about this.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 7, 2010)

Something About Love - David Archuleta


----------



## Heida (Aug 7, 2010)

kamelot-wander


----------



## Levithian (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy Diver -DIO.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

BoA - 永遠

Like one of the only songs I like by her in the last four years.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 8, 2010)

California gurls


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J294A-R1Cjk[/YOUTUBE]

This reminds me of sooo many stories of my own bad love situations and those of my friends'. I feel like Robyn is mocking the sillyness of the obsessiveness of crushing on someone you want, or the madness after a breakup, or perhaps that is just my interpretation. Either way, it is a beautiful song which captures all of these feelings' entanglement pretty amazingly, and which still gives me strength when it feels like I am working on a uphill battle for love (or against it?).

The mix of 80s and modern music is also quite lovable. I've always been a fan of Robyn, and she's always delivered when it comes to songs about love. And you know, it almost feels like I can close my eyes and be in the club, or at a party, and see all those memories flash before my eyes. My God, I was a silly teenager.


----------



## Santo (Aug 8, 2010)

Lemon Meringue Tie by Dance Gavin Dance

It makes me want to dance and Jonny Craig's voice is suhweeeeeet.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2010)

_Use Somebody ~ Kings Of Leon_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnhXHvRoUd0[/YOUTUBE]​
I heard it for the first time on the radio this past Saturday night, I love it.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 10, 2010)

Craig David - Walking Away... seems to really fit my situation right about now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2010)

*Brain Banger* - Claims this City

After near a week of listening only to indie/folk, I stumbled across this band on Last.fm and this song just kicked my ass.


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 10, 2010)

B.o.B and Hayley Williams - Airplanes

I can't get away from this song, it's just playing everywhere and getting stuck in my head.


----------



## GreenTeaMmm (Aug 10, 2010)

Eminem - Cold Wind Blows

no idea why it is stuck in my head but i just keep repeating in my head
"I'm as cold as the cold blows oooh ooh oh oh ohh"


----------



## Sadako (Aug 12, 2010)

For some reason, I keep singing/humming/thinking about *Home* by *Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros*.

Not really complaining though, it's a great song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 13, 2010)

Hehehe, I love Demi's voice. pek

Okay, so I was watching Disney yesterday 'cause my receiver was freakin' and was saying Tarzan was on, and then I heard this song and saw the video, obviously you knew that lol

So I clicked the channel and to my surprise, Demi Lovato singing a new song. I remember when Camp Rock came out and was like "New Hannah?" but has a better singing voice, of course. 

Anyways, love this song, although there is another that I like to 

Demi Lovato (Camp Rock 2) -- Can't Back Down
[YOUTUBE]ZJ4LHHb5c1E[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




We can't, we can't back down
We can't, we can't back down
We can't, we can't back down
We can't, we can't back down
Not right now, we can't back down
Not right now, we can't back down
We can't back down

Ooh, ooh, yeah, yeah
Don't close your eyes
We're all in this together, where ever
We draw the line
We're not gonna straddle across it or lose it

We can't back down
There's too much at stake
This is serious
Don't walk away
We can't pretend
It's not happenin'
In our own backyard
Our own home plate
(No way)
We can't walk out
Till you hear your name
I'm not confused
Let's win this thing
We can't back down
There's too much at stake
Don't walk away, don't walk away

Yeah, yeah, yeah
Don't get me wrong
I don't like confrontation
I'd rather we
All just get along
Music should be undivided, united

We can't back down
There's too much at stake
This is serious
Don't walk away
We can't pretend
It's not happenin'
In our own backyard
Our own home plate
(No way)
We can't walk out
Till you hear your name
I'm not confused
Let's win this thing
We can't back down
There's too much at stake
Don't walk away, don't walk away
Don't walk away, yeah, yeah, yeah

We got a situation that we can't ignore 'cause ignorance is not bliss
We don't have to take this, NO!
With every big decision comes incapably important share of the risk
We gotta take this

We can't back down
There's too much at stake
This is serious
Don't walk away
We can't pretend
It's not happenin'
In our own backyard
Our own home plate
(No way)
We can't walk out
Till you hear your name
I'm not confused
Let's win this thing
We can't back down
There's too much at stake
Don't walk away, don't walk away

We can't back down
We can't back down
Not right now
We can't back down


9/10

Good song, good song.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 14, 2010)

Sia - My Love

This song is magical! It's breath taking,really  Even though this song is from the soundtrack of the shitty Twilight Eclipse movie  Damn them! They sure know how to pick awesome artists for its soundtrack.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 14, 2010)

Peaches...

"PEACHES COME FROM A CAN! THEY WERE PUT THERE BY A MAN!"


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 14, 2010)

This song makes me want too kill all the evil people  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvk-L3e1m9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I have Insane Clown Posse -The Neden Game stuck in my head


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks to Sirius XM, I've had Screaming Trees' "All I Know" firmly stuck in my head for 8 days now. But Mark Lanegan can stay there as long as he'd like.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 15, 2010)

*Hellfire *from Hunchback of Notre Dame.

So epic song.


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

Zeromancer - Famous Last Words


----------



## Broleta (Aug 15, 2010)

The Drums - Let's Go Surfing!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsTUnkqSi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Aug 16, 2010)

My friend gave me a song, it called " Usher ft. Pitbull - DJ Got Us Falling In Love Again "

[YOUTUBE]oBhj-Tv4WHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidLife10200 (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vbrhSP2Zuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 16, 2010)

*Rammstein* - Te Quiero Puta

Was listening to it last night, now it's stuck in my head. Funny song.


----------



## Clover (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a Loner by C.N. Blue

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv1H4hIVCQc[/YOUTUBE]

I really love their songs. This one is so addicting and very catchy.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Invidia (Aug 16, 2010)

_Up, Up, and Away_ - Romance on a Rocketship

It's a fun song, extremely catchy. I've also learned how to play it on the piano. :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 16, 2010)

What I'm listening to, eh? You won't believe the awesomeness that is this song. Of Chip Skylark.

Chip Skylark -- My Shiny Teeth 
[YOUTUBE]4IRdw_Qgwqc[/YOUTUBE]​
I remember hearing this song while watching the show and instantly fell in love with it. 
Ah, what a funny show. I wish there were more episodes... 

9/10 score!

---->


Ukechu said:


> *Hellfire *from Hunchback of Notre Dame.
> 
> So epic song.



Great, not only must I now rewatch the movie, I have to listen to the song now! :c
Thank you. pek


----------



## Sunako (Aug 18, 2010)

Jem - Falling For You
[x]


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 19, 2010)

Iron Maiden - When The Wild Winds Blows. Main theme of this song struck in my head. I'm humming it all the days


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 19, 2010)

Off The Record by _My Morning Jacket_

Recently I've been listening to their album "_Z_" (my personal favorite from _My Morning Jacket_) in anticipation for their concert on Friday. I intend on arriving especially early so that I can steal a spot in the front row.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 20, 2010)

Now it's SHINee - Lucifer.  I'm listening to it right now, to curb my lethargy from last night's test cramming.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm listening to Goo Goo Dolls, I'm still here. I was watching one of my favorite movies -- Treasure Planet -- and my favorite scene had this song and I always say "I gotta remember the name!" but I never do.

But a few days ago it came to me while I was updating my playlists for songs. So, here it goes:

[YOUTUBE]ba1UFP186F8[/YOUTUBE]​
Considering Goo Goo Dolls rock for many reasons, I'm gonna give this song a perfect 10/10. Because the lyrics are very good and the beat matches perfectly pek


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 21, 2010)

Jem - 24.

[YOUTUBE]FKgxkxbxI7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 22, 2010)

Yael Naim - Toxic
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETh0Kfxk2BY[/YOUTUBE]

Such an intoxicating version of this song.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 23, 2010)

*Girls Generation* - Oh! 

So catchy. :WOW


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 23, 2010)

3 songs:

First it's _Autobiograf?a_ by Adyo, but it's mostly in my head when I'm reading Lone Wolf and Cub. The atmosphere of the song, the riff is just something that fits the mostly sad,hard and grim atmosphere of this manga well. I particurarly associate it with the hard times, suffering father and son are going through and it also gives off a foreboding vibe too. 



Second is _Milonga Del Mar_ by Yonderboi. In these last days I've been listening to electronic music again after a while, guess I have to thank some people in this section for it. Found this song while I was searching for another band. An absolutely relaxing music, I get chills whenever I hear it.
The things I think of whenever I'm hearing this: 
On the beach with friends and some beer.
Or at a cool house party.
Or just sitting by a window and meditating...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nDZNF5gME0[/YOUTUBE]





Third is _68_ by Anima Sound System. The mood, the music, the singing....it's perfect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLR8WVa0Yhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't listened to the song in a while, the video would run for the longest time :/ I got it to work, finally. I had to wait for it to load 

I just love the song pek Selena is the greatest. 

Selena Gomez & The Scene -- Naturally
[YOUTUBE]a_YR4dKArgo[/YOUTUBE]​
I will always give her songs a high score, but this has to be my favorite so:

12/10 scale.


----------



## IBU (Aug 24, 2010)

King Crimson- Fallen Angel

The song brings a tear to the eye, and then makes me contemplate the order of the universe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 24, 2010)

Another Selena Gomez song. Its really cool, if you like her music, you should listen to this one. pek

Selena Gomez -- Disappear
[YOUTUBE]zEueAEUQkMY[/YOUTUBE]​
I really love the beat and how it goes with the lyrics, its perfect (to me). I also like how her voice blends with the music so smoothly, and her voice in general. 

10/10 scale.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 25, 2010)

I have just listened to it and now it's stuck. Oh dear. 

Can't Be Tamed - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Invidia (Aug 25, 2010)

_Oxford Comma _- Vampire Weekend. 

It's definitely one of my favorite songs off their debut. Since I've been listening to _Contra_ more recently, I decided to revisit their self-titled album.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 25, 2010)

Better Together - Se7en.

Still.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 26, 2010)

TaeYang - Wedding Dress.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Back it up - Caro Emerald

back-back-ba-back back it up


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 27, 2010)

Ooh Aah - Colby O'Donis... this song stucks everytime I hear it. The Jackie Boyz version isn't too bad either.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

Echoes - Universe it's awesomely catchy.


----------



## kaileena (Aug 27, 2010)

One song got stuck in my head lately, I don't know why xD

Pussycat Dolls feat Will.I.Am: Beep


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

Errrm, Lovefool - The Cardigans

The video (the version dancing old chick) was always strangely romantic to me. I haven't listened to that song in a while, but it's always in my mind, a little.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 27, 2010)

A song I don't listen to much. It reminds me of my childhood, when my family would go out on a trip, the song would play almost all the time. I'd dance to it...I think I was 9 around the time. 

Destiny's Child -- Jumpin', Jumpin'

[YOUTUBE]tKOpLk9yuks[/YOUTUBE]​
8/10 scale.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes I get an extreme craving for songs I haven't listened to in a long time. Currently I have _We Didn't Start the Fire_ running around inside my head. I probably shall always adore it.


----------



## EfrainMan (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Twizted (Aug 28, 2010)

Well for once I've got a good one stuck in my head. 

*Thrice* - The Artist In The Ambulance

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJbWZNUM10o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate that song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR4MI_8WIrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 28, 2010)

*Inis Mona - Eluveitie*

Simply amazing


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes.....I'm listening to another Selena Gomez song pek

I just love her lyrics and voice. Plus, this song is rockin'! Blonds have it easy 

Selena Gomez & The Scene -- As A Blonde

[YOUTUBE]hQ_VKDSCChw[/YOUTUBE]​

10/10 on the scale!


----------



## Kaliope (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUhI-qvbisQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taylor (Aug 29, 2010)

Burial - Archangel, stuck for 5 months or so.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUXK1GAotb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

Simple and Clean- Hikaru Utada   every since i beat KH a few weeks ago


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 30, 2010)

Yiruma - Dream 




Seraphyna said:


> Miley Cyrus - Can't Be Tamed



Thank you, now THIS is stuck in my head


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 30, 2010)

Sommerville & Kiske  - Nothing Left To Say
fantastic duet!!


----------



## blue berry (Aug 30, 2010)

i cannttt be tamedddd



Actually its Ultravox - Vienna


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 30, 2010)

Too lost in you - Sugababes

Stuck in my head, making me cry, reviving memories. And I love singing it.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 30, 2010)

Your Ex-Lover is Dead by _Stars_

I quite like the tandem vocals from Torquil Campbell and Chris Seligman. It makes for a gorgeous, yet catchy album.


----------



## Horan (Aug 30, 2010)

All of My Love by Led Zepellin. 
Man, I have not heard that song in years. I forgot how much I love this song.


----------



## Unalert (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzfEKmO4V4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 31, 2010)

fantastic - wouter hamel

I actually wasn't sure what to think about him at first but ohgod this man is gloriousgloriousglorious. My eurofag-fetish side mourns the lack of any trace of his native Dutch accent but, hey, it's a wonderful but simplistic song. It's the first song I've heard from him, and I can't wait to hear more. <3 Last.FM knows their shit, lol.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2010)

M79 by _Vampire Weekend_

This is perhaps one of the catchiest, most uplifting songs I have ever encountered, which is a wonderful characteristic of Vampire Weekend. I've had the pleasure of listening to this track over eight times today.


----------



## dakotalh (Sep 1, 2010)

Single Ladies is always stuck in my head. I mean I like it and all, but it's ALWAYS in my mind. Omg and the double rainbow song. Fuck. 

This site is good for replacing the songs in your head with other songs that will stick in your mind. It doesn't really help the situation but it will change it a little at least hahaaha sploding


----------



## Table (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't stop replaying Tegan and Sara's Back in Your Head over and over (in my head)... mostly just the line "build a wall of books between us in our bed" because I honestly was sleeping with about 300 pages of lecture notes and two massive econ textbooks this past week.  

Also the song is a bit personal for me because the lyrics are a bit reminiscent of my feelings/thoughts regarding a past relationship of mine.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hollywood - Madonna*

Actually, I'm more in a general Madonna revival, especially albums like "Music", "Ray of light" and something from "American Life"


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2010)

this song, only because I LOL'ed everytime I hear this!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS0xzQafxjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 1, 2010)

*Kent* - Ff

Nostalgic


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 2, 2010)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence. 

I listened to it this morning and now it won't stop playing in my mind.


----------



## Invidia (Sep 3, 2010)

_Come Home_- OneRepublic

Reflects my mood perfectly right now. I've been listening to slow, haunting songs all day.


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 3, 2010)

Elevator Love - Guy Sebastian.

Lol, don't know why.


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2010)

MBLAQ - _Y_

After the third listen, it's suddenly become a damn good song.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2010)

Over The Hills And Far Away by Nightwish

I LOVE THIS SONG!!


----------



## Invidia (Sep 4, 2010)

_Flash Delirium_- MGMT

Despite my saying I was kind of on the fence about Congratulations as an album, I feel like it's finally starting to grow on me. I'm finding myself enjoying the tracks more and more.

Also, it doesn't hurt that the video completely fucks with my mind.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 5, 2010)

Spice Girls - Stop 

I heard it in a cosplay vid, now it's stuck in my head


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 5, 2010)

Tilt Ya Head Back - Nelly feat. Christina Aguilera

Nice, good old song.


----------



## nanni (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Hey My My (Into The Black) - Neil Young

Been singing it for the past few days now. Got a few of my co-workers humming it now.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Genie - SNSD.

I sing it over and over and over again.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 5, 2010)

*Try sleeping with a broken heart - Alicia Keys*

Its rhythm is so memorable and sweet, and the lyrics are so close to how I feel, not to mention Alicia's superb voice...everything about this song is addictive.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 6, 2010)

Soulja Boy - Anime

 ...


----------



## Clover (Sep 6, 2010)

Love Light- C.N. Blue

I just love their songs and this is one of my favorites and has a nice lyrics.


----------



## Aurora borealis (Sep 6, 2010)

Gescom - KeyNell (Autechre Remix) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9LRF8KRJBc[/YOUTUBE]



can't get this ringing out of my head, but on the other hand i dont even want to


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm listening to a song someone made in Dance eJay 6. Its pretty cool!

Dance eJay 6 - Dragons of Reality  
[YOUTUBE]PtuqKB2yPHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vialatt (Sep 6, 2010)

i hate it, but know the lyrics by heart :/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Sep 7, 2010)

New Jack Johnson
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWm6_HJShcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np3sLIqsyFw[/YOUTUBE]

It's also my favourite song by Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (Sep 10, 2010)

Marianas Trench - Perfect


----------



## hanks77 (Sep 11, 2010)

- "Rising Force" by Yngwie Malmsteen ...

the lyrics === > "...i hear the rising force" ... stuck in my head ...


----------



## nanni (Sep 12, 2010)

Sundown -Gordon Lightfoot

Ah! The way Gordon sings. Its been going on the radio a lot for a few days.


----------



## Lender (Sep 12, 2010)

Boomkat - "Wreckoning"

Usually, I don't even like pop, but this song is just TOO catchy. It's actually a welcome change of pace from all the metal songs that normally get stuck in my head, haha.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

"A Sea Chanty of Sorts" by _Margot and the Nuclear So and So's_

Not too long ago I came across this group - though I'm not entirely sure _how_ - and lately I've been devouring their album _The Dust of Retreat_ with an insatiable voracity. I recommend you (whoever you may be) give them a listen if you haven't already.


----------



## Chibi Ninja (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know why but Chris Jericho's "Break The Walls Down" from WWE is always stuck on my head for no reason.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoOTl-8-SyU[/YOUTUBE]

DAT VOICE


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Sep 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo-tp0JZvUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been listening to Mario. I forgot about him until one day I remembered the past and was like "Dang, what happened to him?" cause I wasn't sure if he made anymore music, so I searched this up first.

Mario - Just A Friend
[YOUTUBE]q4BTLoHSGMk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Skydoll (Sep 19, 2010)

Even though I'm not a t.A.T.u fan...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVGS1XjFpe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 19, 2010)

"You! Me! Dance!" by _Los Campesinos_

Jovial, lively, and inherently catchy, _Los Campesinos_ make it nearly impossible to resist the urge to dance. This song, as the title might indicate, exemplifies that very quality. Fortunately, I'll be able to see their live performance in October.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6QA3m58DQw[/YOUTUBE]

The rhythm is so friggin addictive


----------



## Sunako (Sep 20, 2010)

_Jace Everett - Bad Things_

 totally adore this song.


----------



## blue berry (Sep 21, 2010)

_Coffee and TV - Blur _

I wonder why.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/YOUTUBE]

So damn catchy.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 21, 2010)

"Groove Me" by _Maximum Balloon_

This is my first play through this album, and I'm intrigued so far: there are obvious similarities to_ TV on The Radio_, which is a good thing I suppose, though it isn't much of a basis to form an opinion.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

Saw the new installment of "Extra Credits" at The Escapist, now both of these are on a constant loop in my head

[YOUTUBE]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 24, 2010)

"The Greatest Light is The Greatest Shade" by _The Joy Formidable_

I'm honestly in love with this song, this album, this band.


----------



## IBU (Sep 27, 2010)

New World by Strawbs. This is the way that prog folk should sound.


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 27, 2010)

My Boy - Secret. 

K-pop craze again.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 27, 2010)

Nantes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc3ZAs17uAg[/YOUTUBE]

Unbelievably beautiful, a musical orgasm.


----------



## Horan (Sep 28, 2010)

B.Y.O.B - System of a Down 
For two weeks now, I have been shouting out "Why do they always send the poor?!?"


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been waking up for the past few days with the song "Blanco ブランコ" by Do As Infinity repeating in my head. The only part of the song I know is the very beginning when Van is like "buran~ko ga..."


----------



## Mojim (Sep 30, 2010)

Frou Frou - Let Go

God! I just want to be suck into this song whenever I listen to it!  Imogen's voice is so soothing in this. Song takes me to some place else <3


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 1, 2010)

This song has been bothering me all day.


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 2, 2010)

*Mad World*- Michael Andrews

Sad and beautiful. Definitely a bit depressing.....


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Oct 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGR_wiTll14&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Blasting this in my car today.


----------



## Invidia (Oct 4, 2010)

_Golden Skans_ - *Klaxons*

Probably my favorite song by them. It just won't stop playing in my head. I've pulled out my iPod at the most random times today just to listen to it again.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 4, 2010)

Total eclipse of the heart. Great song.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2010)

"Weapons for War" by _A Lull_

A gorgeous new single that has me feverishly anticipating their upcoming album, "Confetti".


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 4, 2010)

Ada - The National 

"Leave it all up in air, leave it all up in the air" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aV0Ka-SSEU[/YOUTUBE]

The Geese Of Beverly Road - The National 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02tWZNQ6n38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mojim (Oct 8, 2010)

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition 

Feels like I'm in space!!!!!!!


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 9, 2010)

*Innerpartysystem* - What We Will Never Know 

So beautiful


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFKUnfwBPTU[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of the relantionship my friend and I share.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Oct 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpC0ruzEE7s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Just in the mood for some 100% pure rock and roll, no bullshit.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Korean Dream- G-Dragon

Great song, really puts me in a good mood. Always gives me the urge to dance xD Best track on the album


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otSXkJWeSFo[/YOUTUBE]

Never a big fan of ozzy but this song fucken rocks.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLsZ7dFMfQw[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of three years ago


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Oct 15, 2010)

The Rhythm Of Love - Plain White T's
Reminds me of my girlfriend.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 20, 2010)

I've had Selena's songs stuck in my head all day. So when I got on, I decided to play one of my favorites she's made pek

Selena Gomez & The Scene - Naturally 
[YOUTUBE]a_YR4dKArgo[/YOUTUBE]​
She's so awesome pek


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

Paramore - crushcrushcrush (SLOF man dubstep remix)

the wobbles in the bass with Haley Williams's voice is brilliant.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec1TQgHxDE8[/YOUTUBE]

especially the intro. This songs brings back sweet memories :33


----------



## Netorie (Oct 25, 2010)

System of a Down - Prison Song

I have no idea as to why it is there either.


----------



## SexyJutsuAss (Oct 25, 2010)

God, if I ever tried to simply think this song would suddenly come popping out of no where. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE] I know, Billy Joel. Pretty sad.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU[/YOUTUBE]

Was on the radio a couple of hours ago, I still can't stop humming it.


----------



## Netorie (Oct 26, 2010)

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper

I don't know why, but this one will not leave me today for some reason.


----------



## Naked (Oct 26, 2010)

*Dakent - Noon*


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 26, 2010)

The Show Goes On - Lupe Fiasco.

This. guy. knows. how. to. make. music. Period. LASERS


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE[/YOUTUBE]

This song screams "Romantic Sex" like no other.


----------



## Netorie (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ[/YOUTUBE]

This song will not go away!


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 30, 2010)

Speed of Sound - Coldplay

Its been in my head for a looooooooooooong time.. it wont leave ♥


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2010)

*Happoradio* - Puhu ??nell? jonka kuulen

Finnish song, heard it today and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVdOhwmqG-g[/YOUTUBE]

Normally I'm not crazy for over-childlike voices, but this is just so sweet :33


----------



## Netorie (Nov 2, 2010)

Now, I seem to have: *Dio* - Rainbow in the Dark
I keep humming it all day.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 2, 2010)

lol just by seeing this thread i got the claymore ost song stuck in my head...

also the god damn fma brotherhood first op song...
and the god damn devil may cry song stuck in my head too....


especially this...

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZQR3Nutu00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm listenin' to the Goo Goo Dolls 


I'm still here -- Goo Goo Dolls
[YOUTUBE]ba1UFP186F8[/YOUTUBE]​
Reminds me of a lot of things, but mostly of Treasure Plant, a great movie pek


----------



## Netorie (Nov 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw[/YOUTUBE]
One of the worst songs to get stuck in ones head...EVER.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm listening to something rather old...but I love it 

A Land Down Under - Men at Work 
[YOUTUBE]b6oAFlPLGA8[/YOUTUBE]​
How can one possible hate this song? Its so awesome! pek


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 5, 2010)

Godric's Hollow Graveyard - (From Harry Potter 7 OST)

So beautiful!  Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm listening to Cheb  Been a while seen I listened to him 

Cheb Mami -- La Re Chest Chic 
[YOUTUBE]pKQycPevzEQ[/YOUTUBE]​
I just love the tune to this song, and the lyrics! pek

Go Cheb!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm listenin' to Tool. Amazingly true song.... :s


Tool -- The Pot
[YOUTUBE]E-69F-ye9iA[/YOUTUBE]​
Plus, that beat is just rockin'!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWoJoJ8jQdI[/YOUTUBE]

Pole dance much?


----------



## Netorie (Nov 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBcu8YWs7uM[/YOUTUBE]

OMG. This song I have been listening to for three days now. I love it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't listened to this in a while...Plus, great audio edition, so I have to listen to it a lot. 

Cheb Mami -- La Re Chest Chic 
[YOUTUBE]pKQycPevzEQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Man can Cheb sign dem tunes xD


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvLuEa-4G34[/YOUTUBE]

Her voice makes me shiver.
Wish the group was still active


----------



## SP (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64[/YOUTUBE]

Happened as soon as I saw the Disney Song thread. Not that I'm complaining~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSPFDscgX0A[/YOUTUBE]

Hell, I love this woman.
And the lyrics are just...*over-emotional sigh*


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdT9uzfTRM0[/YOUTUBE]

been hooked on this brilliant track.  Ray Lamaontagne is truly a class act.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 13, 2010)

I heard this roaming through Youtube and suddenly remembered it...dang, I haven't heard this forever...

Shawty Get Loose - Lil Mama feat. Chris Brown & T Pain
[YOUTUBE]6zpEMfP6MwU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Hotel California has been buzzing around in my head for a while. That guitar sequence is too great.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 14, 2010)

*That Smell by None other than Lynyrd Skynyrd*. I love that song, it was so rare for rock bands back then to be against drug use and all that, but this band by gum did it, and they were still huge.

[YOUTUBE]p6q9nBusrq8[/YOUTUBE]​


That Guitar solo is sick as well, I mean the guitarists in this band are sick!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 14, 2010)

Man do I friggin' love this song.

Tevin Campbell -- Stand Out (Goofy movie -- oh come on, you know you love it)

Tevin Campbell -- Stand Out​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph5ljgQUduQ&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]

Sh-sh-sh-shake it


----------



## Invidia (Nov 15, 2010)

_Daydream_ - *Beach Fossils*

It has this beachy, lo-fi kind of vibe that makes it nearly impossible to forget about. I've been playing it all week.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 15, 2010)

Another Goofy song!

Tevin Campbell (Powerline)- I 2 I (A Goofy Movie Soundtrack) 
[Youtube]9egDNv987DU[/Youtube]​
Ah man, Goofy songs are so awesome. pek I think I've replayed them a million times now xD

10/10


----------



## Lupin (Nov 16, 2010)

The Catalyst by Linkin Park.

I don't like the newer style of LP, but this song is just stuck in my head..


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2010)

Mew - Am I Wry? No

The part where it says "Diamond ring...Diamond ring..." is just pure orgasm to me  The song has so many parts which sounds different from another, thus the beat and melody of this song is so unique to me, at least to my ears that is. God! I just wished that I discovered them years back though  Nonetheless, their other stuff are not to be ignored too ^^ This month I'm all about Mew!


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgXaSqvC38M[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds so different from his new stuff, yet still amazing.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 21, 2010)

jimmy eat world - the middle 

fucking nostalgia


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeuuzagWCSQ&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

I just can't stop singing/whistling it 


*Spoiler*: _Especially I'm addicted to these two AMVs_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLx741g0dBQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJZ3ASK0V0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadako (Nov 26, 2010)

Someone, please get Spice Girls' _Wannabe_ out of my head


----------



## Micha (Nov 26, 2010)

*You Make Me Want To Be A Man* - Utada Hikaru

I love this song so much.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gni33QiG0I[/YOUTUBE]

Vocal trance is just...absolute love


----------



## SYSC (Dec 1, 2010)

The song stuck in my head right now is Little lover so polite by Sliversun Pickups. They remind me of the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Invidia (Dec 3, 2010)

_Green Eyes_- *Wavves*

So freaking catchy. I've been loving this band so much lately.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2010)

_Meyrin Fields_ by Broken Bells

I have been playing this B-side from Mr. Mercer and Dangermouse for the past few weeks with a relentless passion.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 7, 2010)

When Eminem raps for serious bid-ness, he really does it well!

I heard this the other day, its a great song! Window pane  
I really enjoy Eninem's serious rapes, they have always been good xD

Eminem - Love the Way You Lie ft. Rihanna 
[YOUTUBE]h-CiNqrAYfI[/YOUTUBE]​
I have to say though, Rihanna's part might be my favorite part. Hmm...I don't know, I'll have to listen to it 8.7 million more times.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhY9GOhFwN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh6Oz-L156c[/YOUTUBE]

It just has this cool, carefree, happy-go-lucky feeling pek


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2010)

Right now it's _Stones of October's Sobbing_ by Maudlin of the Well

Awesome way to start an otherwise interesting album. The ending session of the song  is what's mostly in my head. Maybe because it fits the current weather or because I just like dark, mystic stuff


----------



## Spica (Dec 10, 2010)

Screw you Rihanna, you're too catchy on Loud. I've got the entire album in my head. Replaying S&M, Cheers, Fading and Raining Men over and over on Spotify. <_<


----------



## Stripes (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-jMWzfj9gM[/YOUTUBE]

The video itself is orgasmic.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 11, 2010)

Lion King has the coolest songs. Hans Zimmer + Disney = awesome soundtracks.

The Lion King 'He Lives in You' Music Video 
[YOUTUBE]apEuFdzP5ZU[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Ingonyama nengw' enamabala [Here is a lion and a tiger]

Night
And the spirit of life
Calling

Oh, oh, iyo
Mamela [Listen]
Oh, oh, iyo

And a voice
With the fear of a child
Answers

Oh, oh, iyo
Oh, mamela [Listen]
Oh, oh, iyo

Ubukhosi bo khokho [Throne of the ancestors]
We ndodana ye sizwe sonke [Oh, son of the nation)]

Wait
There's no mountain too great
Oh, oh, iyo
Hear the words and have faith
Oh, oh, iyo
Have faith

Hela hey mamela [Hey, listen]

(Chorus)
He lives in you
He lives in me
He watches over
Everything we see
Into the water
Into the truth
In your reflection
He lives in you

Ingonyama nengw' enamabala [Here is a lion and a tiger]
(repeat)

(repeat third verse)

(repeat chorus)





You have to have no ears to not like this song. 



10/10


----------



## hidame (Dec 12, 2010)

This morning, right when I woke up, Ring Of Fire by Johnny Cash was stuck in mah head. Don't know how.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 13, 2010)

'Truth Sets In' by _Avi Buffalo_

A delightful little track from their 2010 eponymous album. I decided to begin today by spinning this a few times - a wonderful choice.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9uzAS8d04[/YOUTUBE]

I'm addicted to German music now. I love this song. It appeals to my senses greatly and I feel relaxed for some weird reason.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 13, 2010)

'Up, Up, Up' by _The Givers_ [_link_]

I challenge you to listen to this song and *not* be overcome by jubilation. It is simply _infectious_.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck You by Cee Lo Green


----------



## Invidia (Dec 18, 2010)

Solitude Is Bliss - *Tame Impala*

It's just really freaking good. I was pleasantly surprised by this band.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6aLR9LB_MM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I just heard this song last week. I can't stop singing it. Something about the tone of it all. Makes me feel relaxed in a weird way.


----------



## Altron (Dec 20, 2010)

The entire album _*"First War of the World"*_ by Black Messiah since I can't just put one song. Particularly my favorite tracks are _S?ldnerschwein_, _Vor den Toren Valhalls_, V_on Rachsucht und L?ge_. It also sounds bad ass thanks to the facts that nearly all of the songs on the album is in German which sounds so cool.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2010)

'And The Hazy Sea' by _Cymbals Eat Guitars_. A delightful song that is, at times, dreamy and ethereal, and at others jagged and exuberant.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6dAREhCkc4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I'm just obsessed with this song. I've discovered it, like, yesterday and I can't get it out of my head. Especially the lyrics


----------



## Mori (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## JellyButter (Dec 30, 2010)

My Name Is Jonas - Weezer

I listened to it about a million times yesterday.


----------



## Netorie (Jan 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixskugIPSSQ[/YOUTUBE]

This is sad. I've had this song on replay for hours now for no reason at all. It's almost chilling to think about the lyrics though. Sometimes I wish things were just that easy. Call someone to make an appointment for suicide. But that's too morbid, and I don't plan on dying like that.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 2, 2011)

I am completely infatuated with this song:

*'Doorways' by Radical Face*











"When I was just a boy still owl-eyed
I liked to drink the rain to taste the sky.
I tried to count the stars while in my bed,
to keep the thoughts of monsters from my head.

And I believed the stars were wishes.
I believed the world was good.
I believed things hid in the dark
and that all would turn out just how it should.
I believed in all your stories.
I believed you'd never lie
I believed if I could climb the trees behind the house,
I'd touch the sky..."


----------



## Fuse (Jan 3, 2011)

Nations of the world from the animaniacs since I learned it a few weeks back, Hey Jude, and Feed me from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 3, 2011)

*Apocalyptica* - Broken Pieces

I'm starting to fall in love with this band again.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 3, 2011)

Resident Evil - Intro Song | Tomandandy - Tokyo


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 9, 2011)

if you don't want to have weird dreams today, dont click the play button 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrl3n2ZtK2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 9, 2011)

Got Dynamite-- Demi Lovato


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

This magical song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QZrEMlWHHk[/YOUTUBE]

JET-O JET-O JETOMAN!


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 10, 2011)

Continued Story
On repeat all day today (:


----------



## Invidia (Jan 10, 2011)

_"Hold Out"_ - *Washed Out*

This song is just perfect to do my pre-cal homework to for some reason. I'm not even sure exactly why I like it so much... I just do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 10, 2011)

3 Doors Down -- Loser


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 11, 2011)

Just heard this yesterday. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VERbHuTLN0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Sacred Spirit -- Yeha Noha​


----------



## smokedanknugs (Jan 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKn07kecJgQ[/YOUTUBE]

ratatat - sunblocks
unbelievably good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

Sting feat. Cheb Mami - Desert Rose (Original) 
[YOUTUBE]tjHkj-uSt_Y[/YOUTUBE]
Man does Sting and my man Cheb's voices go together PERFECTLY! Cheb's voice is friggin' awesome, and Sting's voice is friggin' awesome in this song.

Now, if any of you have ever heard of Cheb, then I suppose you know of his other song? Le Rai Cest Chic? If not, you should try it out. Its great!

Anyway, here are the offical learns of Cheb's part:
هدي مدة طويلة
Hadaee mada tawila
وانا نحوس انا وعلا غزالتي
Wa ana nahos ana wahala ghzalti
وانا نحوس انا وعلا غزالتي
Wa ana nahos ana wahala ghzalti
وانا نحوس انا وعلا غزالتي
Wa ana nahos ana wahala ghzalti

عمري فيك انتيا
Omry feek antia
ما غيرانتيا
Ma ghair antia
ما غيرانتيا
Ma ghair antia

And the main lyrics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in vain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

I dream of fire
Those dreams that tie two hearts that will never die
And near the flames
The shadows play in the shape of the mans desire

This desert rose
Whose shadow bears the secret promise
This desert flower
No sweet perfume that would torture you more than this

And now she turns
This way she moves in the logic of all my dreams
This fire burns
I realize that nothings as it seems

I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in vain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

I dream of rain
I lift my gaze to empty skies above
I close my eyes
The rare perfume is the sweet intoxication of love

I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in vain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

Sweet desert rose
Whose shadow bears the secret promise
This desert flower
No sweet perfume that would torture you more than this

Sweet desert rose
This memory of hidden hearts and souls
This desert flower
This rare perfume is the sweet intoxication of love




Listen to this song and then the one I mentioned above. 

9.2/10

No perfect score because there needed to be like a remix with 6-7 minutes or something


----------



## Bioness (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been singing this all week at work  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jMruFHTwrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2011)

_The Turtles - Happy Together_[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhMzZ_KCp_E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vei (Feb 1, 2011)

Break your Heart - Taio Cruz
It's been stuck in my head multiple times over the last couple months, but it resurfaced again tonight.


----------



## cayeye (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been listening to more than friends by Chris logic all through out the day. Its like I've been raping my repeat button because the song is really nice. I know its a bit old but I still like it.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah, what a pleasant discovery! The latest single by _Fleet Foxes_ has surfaced and it's unbelievably infectious:


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

that Black Eyed Peas song that goes all like "I gotta feeelinggg" fuck that shits annoying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

The Killers - All These Things That I've Done
[YOUTUBE]Hw2vBYBE24Y[/YOUTUBE]

You know...its strange. I listen to the album all the time, but I still cannot remember which is it that I love the most. Maybe I love them all equally, maybe my memory is bad. I think Its Under the Gun, but I can't remember which I decided was my favorite. I suppose this is a sign that I should love them all equally.

I recently remember the Andy song while searching for more of their songs. I guess that also means my memory is bad, because the moment I played that song, I started to sing and remembered it. Its been a while since I played the actual album due to three of the songs glitching, but I'm glad there is a way to listen on youtube. Site usually has very high quality songs if you search long enough xD


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't get this out of my head, damn you Sonic x) (same with Crush 40 version)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRHiFJblTX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Feb 11, 2011)

_Joy_ by *Circulatory System*.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jidcdzXuU[/YOUTUBE]
It's a nice little gem I discovered a couple of weeks ago. It's definitely one of those tunes that just keeps playing on repeat in my head like background noise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 13, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Black Mountain Side


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 13, 2011)

Für Elise(Elise) By Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 14, 2011)

(Its so much better when you put more into your posts, guys. It could make others take a look  )

Ludwig van Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata 
[YOUTUBE]ZbwJarFL1c8[/YOUTUBE]

This song makes me tear up so much.  :'( It has to be my favorite piece of his...I even think its his best. Very beautiful, slow, emotional. It invokes a lot of emotion and I like that from a song. I could just play this song on repeat all day and never grow tired of it xD

Beethoven has, to me, made the world's most beautiful music. Definitely the best in my eyes. His pieces makes me hurry to purchase a piano, something I've wanted since I was just 5 years old. I hope its not too late for me to learn to play...  

Anyways: 10/10

Absolutely perfect!  :'( :'(


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 16, 2011)

"Welcome to the Black Parade" by My Chemical Romance.

The piano introduction is still stuck in my head.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMtzNv7pqfA[/YOUTUBE]



Why did I ever watch this...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=649ORjAEW6o[/YOUTUBE] 
I love this song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 17, 2011)

Franz Schubert - Ave Maria For Violin 
[YOUTUBE]OY0-VNKgLaU[/YOUTUBE]

Although I like a lot of his other songs more, I still enjoy this one very much. I was in the mood for Franz and violins, so I decided to play this song. I listened to it three times because I haven't listened to it in a long time (which is sad!).

Its a shame he died so young, he could have made more great music. :/

Has anyone listened to his "Unfinished Symphony" (Symphony No. 8 in B minor, often renumbered as Symphony No. 7) yet? If so, what did you guys think of it? I personally like it very much xD

9/10!


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Tales from the Crypt Intro
[YOUTUBE]ae5XwkSguNI[/YOUTUBE]

A show that's been in my life since I was 3-4. I remember watching this every time it showed, no matter if it was a rerun. I really love the show and surprisingly, I'm still scared by the Crypt Keeper's face.

Oh well, a great show. I just thought of the intro and decided to play it. Still gives me the creeps. Though I wish there was a better quality on youtube...

10/10 for still scaring me and being a key factor in my childhood! :3


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 23, 2011)

*Eminem* - Without Me

Nostalgiaaaa


----------



## Talon. (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now the only song stuck in my head is Classic Struggle by Winds of Plague.
Pipe organs and epic guitars galore, that song.


----------



## Divi (Feb 25, 2011)

_Cooler Than Me - Mike Posner & The Brain Trust._

I don't even know...


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

yes i am about my cake!
just call me anna mae
i keep a gentleman first nine benjamins
don't mess with Washington,
don't mess with abraham
patty cake patty cake,
better get the baker man!
frosted flakes is on my finger
fruity loops is on my wrist
fruity pebble barbie pendant

 not the best song i've heard by any stretch but nicki's verse is MAD catchy


----------



## Orxon (Feb 27, 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody

I know all the words and that makes it 10x worse


----------



## Invidia (Feb 28, 2011)

_"Modern Wonder"_ by *Oppenheimer Analysis*

It has this tune that just sticks, and I'm not complaining. It's a lovely song.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay...had to listen to it after watching the hilarious movie.

Anchorman -- Afternoon Delight


----------



## 10K (Mar 7, 2011)

This song has been in my head for a minute. This thread is perfect.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2011)

Franz Schubert - Ave Maria For Violin
[YOUTUBE]OY0-VNKgLaU[/YOUTUBE]

Although I like a lot of his other songs more, I still enjoy this one very much. I was in the mood for Franz and violins, so I decided to play this song. I listened to it three times because I haven't listened to it in a long time (which is sad!).

Its a shame he died so young, he could have made more great music. :/

Has anyone listened to his "Unfinished Symphony" (Symphony No. 8 in B minor, often renumbered as Symphony No. 7) yet? If so, what did you guys think of it? I personally like it very much xD

9/10!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUYzX5LjRr4[/YOUTUBE]

Been stuck in my head for 4 days now. I think its because of the somewhat sad lyrics combined with its catchy chorus and beat.


----------



## Mara (Mar 10, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody



 Fuck joo. I thought I was done mentally singing it for a month, then I see this post.

So now this, plus If I Had You by Adam Lambert. Super catchy x 9millionbilliontrillion, and not at all in a bad way. <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2011)

No Doubt -- Just a girl
[YOUTUBE]484RVVHyrxs[/YOUTUBE]

I just love No Doubt (and Gwen's separate band-thing!). Her voice, her beat, her songs, her band's tough-rockish-dance songs. Absolutely awesome! When I play a No Doubt song, I have to play it just once more...or maybe three more times!

Gwen & Co. have released many a songs that I have heard countless times on the radio. I think this and Keep Dancing was the most played...I think. :h,m:

I don't think this is my favorite -- though I love it -- but I was listening to it first, so the other No Doubt songs will have to wait xD

10/10


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2011)

Its been a year since I last publicly announced I listened to this song! :0

I checked back and after my new (not much though) knowledge of the language, my translations had been wrong. Not too wrong, but it wouldn't help the people new to the language, know the sounds and correct pronunciation...

Sacred Spirit -- Yeha Noha​


----------



## Stripes (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOLsgwlHyhE[/YOUTUBE]

Shakira; She Wolf

"There's a she wolf in the closet. Open up and set it free~"


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 15, 2011)

Camp Rock II (Demi Lovato) -- Can't Back Down
[YOUTUBE]fFfSoxsJWYM[/YOUTUBE]

Don't knock it till ya try it! :3

I remember the first Camp Rock and the commercials. I saw Demi and thought "another Cyrus" but I was actually really surprised that Demi could actually sing. She has a very beautiful voice, especially when she sings the American Anthem.

Anyways...and then Camp Rock II comes out and I was like "oh great, ruin her why don't you?" and then a week before it aired on TV, I heard this song on Disney (was watching Wizards of Waverly Place xD) and instantly liked it. I dunno, maybe I'm the only one who finds it incredibly catchy and really good? xD

10/10

(I also like Its On. xD)


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 19, 2011)

_Nightcrawlers - Push the feeling on_

Good old days


----------



## Mori (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

Charlie Sheen - Winning

Non-stop for the past 5 days or so.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday- Rebecca Black, is it?

Heard it right now and well, its  a bit annoying.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 21, 2011)

"Windows" by _Broken Bells_ [listen].

How wonderful would it have been if this track and _Meyrin Fields_ were featured on their debut?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac (ft. Stevie Nicks [?]) -- Dreams

[YOUTUBE]in8dEG0bZKQ[/YOUTUBE]

So while I went to the store a few days ago (which was a long trip) they played this song on the radio, twice. It wasn't a bother to hear it, because I remember hearing this song all the time as a kid and liked it a lot.

It just caught me by surprise that they played this song over the usual stuff they played. :/

I really love her voice in this song, something about it.

10/10


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]

it won't stop


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2011)

_Stray ~ Steve Conte (Wolf's Rain's Theme)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEL12azgGU0[/YOUTUBE]

Never watched Wolf's Rain, but I do remember it's theme song that always played at the beginning. Now I kinda regret not doing it, seemed like a very good anime and a very interesting story. The song is beautiful.​


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2011)

Blink 182 -- Down

[YOUTUBE]7VVSX1SXUbE[/YOUTUBE]

I have always loved Blink 182 since I was a kid and although this isn't my favorite song they have made, its among my favorites :33

My favorite part in the song is when he sings:

Tidal waves they rip right through me
Tears from eyes worn cold and sad
Pick me up now, I need you so bad.

I don't know what the song reminds me of, but I know it reminds me of something, I just cannot put a finger on it.

9.4/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2011)

Enigma -- Sadness
[YOUTUBE]D0eTeKT44mc[/YOUTUBE]

I have had this stuck in my head all day. Its been a while since I last played it...so that could be why!

I just love the music beat and the lyrics. They fit together very well and the

Sade dit moi...
Sade donne moi...
Sade dit moi...
Sade donne moi...

repeats and repeats inside my head xD


----------



## LilyKurosaki (Mar 29, 2011)

*Bleach ending 25*.
Whenever I listen to it images of Ichigo fighting pop in my head! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUby_DrvQs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Mar 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5k9NEpexBs[/YOUTUBE]

"My only dream is about you and I."


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 2, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qYY06KD_Zg[/YouTube]

Someone, anyone, please shoot me. I can't get this retarded bullshit out of my brain!


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 2, 2011)

_Killing Joke_ - *Requiem*

I'm enjoying the band's self-titled debut a lot. Gonna check their other stuff for sure.


----------



## Invidia (Apr 3, 2011)

_Ultraviolence_ - New Order.

I love New Order in general, and their music is always so catchy, so yeah.


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 5, 2011)

_The Beatles_ - *Love Me Do*

The album _Please Please Me_ has been playing in my parent's van and this song always rocks me. As to be expected from the greatest band there ever was.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ed_2W_KO_zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Apr 5, 2011)

_"Memories of Places We've Never Been"_ - Faunts 

I just started listening to it, and it's been stuck all day. Really catchy. It's a nice new find.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 7, 2011)

Taio Cruz-Im telling the World

Played it 50 times already


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 8, 2011)

_Captain Beefheart & his Magical Band_ - *Safe As Milk* (album)

Just got into the Cap'n yesterday and I must say I've looped his debut album about three times alredy. 

Two thumbs up


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

This song has been stuck in my head, and I think it will never leave. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye0nteYSdN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 10, 2011)

_Pretty Girl Rock_ - This really weird since I don't listen to a lot of mainstream music.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 10, 2011)

Daniel- Thia Megia's version, this song has been stuck in my head since I first heard it 2 weeks ago..


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 11, 2011)

The song that's stuck in my head is a Star Wars song XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT34sc33q0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prowler (Apr 12, 2011)

Starlight - Muse

it's funny, I don't even like the band.


----------



## BRYTT (Apr 13, 2011)

Baby please don't go. Don't know who sing it but heard it while walking the street.


----------



## Sadako (Apr 14, 2011)

Kaiser Chiefs - Oh my god. (Which is way better than yesterday, when I walked around singing "gimme a siiiiign... hit me baby one more time" for hours.)


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 15, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> Katy Perry - ET



Thank you, now this is stuck in my head.


----------



## G (Apr 15, 2011)

deadmau5 - Slip.

Outstanding melody.


----------



## dattebayochick (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvDyXxPJDvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg[/YouTube]

It's been in my damn head all day. About to listen to it now.


----------



## Thedevilshandgun (Apr 19, 2011)

one night in bangkok by murray head has been tormenting me for the last four days and nothing I do makes it go away.


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2011)

You know when you're listening to the radio and a song comes on well here it is. 


[YOUTUBE]HKeZbbDDVaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Apr 22, 2011)

*"By This River" *- Brian Eno

So good. It's been on repeat for the past few hours.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 23, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away (promo)
[YOUTUBE]o-tT62bpYlU[/YOUTUBE]

Khil?! Khil?!

Not my favorite Led Zeppelin song, but its among the greats for sure. Its probably the song I play the less, so I decided to listen to it...of course, this was after Kashmir xD

9/10

*didn't get a full 10 because it was too short lol*


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Counting the Stars - Augustana

*LOVE IT! *


----------



## amorette (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUI72trfBW4[/YOUTUBE]

THIS GIRL'S COVER OF "JUST THE WAY YOU ARE" HOLY SMIT

<3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lmfao ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock ;* Part Rock Anthem 

Everyday I'm Shuffling


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q97c5szTgIA[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure why.
I don't even overly like this song.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 25, 2011)

Twist and Shout by Beatles.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 27, 2011)

Every song on this new Incubus album, it's so great pek

Mostly Adolescents though,


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2011)

I find myself constantly repeating the same three parts of Cradle of Filth's Bathory Aria whenever I need a tune/poem, I don't know...the last part just gets to me.

"Snuffed tapers sighed
As Death left impressing
His crest of cold tears on the Countess

Benighted like ill-fated Usher
The House of Bathory shrouded
'Neath griefs dark facade

*If only I could have wept
In mourning by Her side
I would have clasped Her so tight
Like storm-beached Aphrodite
Drowned on Kytherean tides*"


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 30, 2011)

21 Guns by Green Day...I dunno why lately, it stuck in my head every morning when I woke up.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 30, 2011)

lately judas (gaga), hello and lucifer (shinee) and lollipop (2ne1) 

have all been stuck in my head for the past week. right now i have sweet dreams are made of this by marilyn manson stuck in my head


----------



## Freija (May 1, 2011)

Well since it's summer time it's time for reggae so... 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Rl6lrKgw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (May 5, 2011)

_"The Painter"_ - Neil Young

I'm using it for a school project, so I've listened to it a lot today.


----------



## Roxyluv (May 6, 2011)

The Asteroid Galaxy tour  

The Golden age  I love her voice


----------



## LeafCake (May 6, 2011)

The B52's - Love Shack >_<


----------



## Sassy (May 7, 2011)

Life Light

It's techno but have no idea who sings it or whatever. LOL Been in the techno mode these days.


----------



## Aleph-1 (May 9, 2011)

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain (Plastic Plates remix):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e8WUGKrFJc[/YOUTUBE]

Her singing is soulful, powerful, and very good, and the production is top-notch; the '80s influence and shimmering sound design remind me of Cut Copy. 

PS: I was playing this the other day and my roommate thought it was Maroon 5.


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Feed Me - Talk To Me

awesomeness


----------



## LizzieParty (May 9, 2011)

I have "Na Na Na"- MCR in my head. 

The future is bulletproof!

The aftermath is secondary!


----------



## Kαrin (May 10, 2011)

*UVERworld* - Core Pride

Gotta love this band.


----------



## Invidia (May 10, 2011)

_Don't Need It_ - Jordan Schrader

This guy's not even a signed artist. He's just some average guy who makes songs and puts them on youtube, but I really dig this one. It's chill and relaxing.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 11, 2011)

TLC -- Creep

[YOUTUBE]qGdRFDM0y8E[/YOUTUBE]

Ah man, TLC makes some of the best songs I have ever heard; creep, waterfalls, scrubs, unpretty.  One of my favorites from the 90s, definitely. Always good, always have great meanings, lyrics, beats and perfect vocals!

This one reminds me of my parents Grand Prix. We use to ride around near the lakes and country sides listening to TLC :33

10/10


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 11, 2011)

Sirenia - The Other Side

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw[/YOUTUBE]


I found this band a few days ago and can't get this song out of my head now!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI Death On The SnowField Terra's Theme Song OC Remix
[YOUTUBE]dy2_YQ0UtSU[/YOUTUBE]

pek

I love this song! AMIEVIL is a genius when it comes to composing or remixing, absolutely fantastic!  I really love the dark feel to it, yet its also sad and very hope filled, if that makes sense? He did a perfect job, though I'm not sure if he meant to do this, capturing the feelings of the Returners (at that part) and writing it into song.

I could listen to this song all day. pek

10/10


----------



## Invidia (May 14, 2011)

_Inertia Creeps_ - Massive Attack

This song is really sexy. That's the best way to describe it.


----------



## Pseudo (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofdJuFI18rU[/YOUTUBE]

Second Week.


----------



## G (May 14, 2011)

ERIC SAADE - POPULAR

FUCK NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Terra Branford (May 14, 2011)

Sambomaster Seishun Kyousou Kyoku - Full Naruto Opening 5 (High Quality)
[YOUTUBE]ZTfDoSP6D9s[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't heard it in a long time, so I decided to play it. It was hard finding a high quality sound, so I had to upload my own. 

Reminds me of good old Naruto...  

9.7/10



Invidia said:


> _Inertia Creeps_ - Massive Attack
> This song is really sexy. That's the best way to describe it.



Massive Attack! :33


----------



## LizzieParty (May 16, 2011)

down on me-jerimiah and 50 cent. loved it but now irritated.


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2011)

Last Hero ~ XV

It's so catchy, and XV is by far my favorite hip hop artist at this point in time. So it just gets remembered often by my.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 22, 2011)

*Come as you are* by *Nirvana*
I'm feeling a little melancholy and sleepy today,because the weather outside is watery and damp. I yearn to meet my old friend again today instead of doing my assignments that are due this week.


----------



## Satori katsu (May 23, 2011)

Blue Spotted Tail - Fleet Foxes

The lyrics in this song are sublime, they really speak to me.  And the dark harmonies along with the soft but great melody is Fleet Foxes at their best


----------



## Vei (May 23, 2011)

Spaceman - The Killers 

All day, man.


----------



## Kαrin (May 30, 2011)

*Home Made Kazoku* - Freedom

Finally found the full song. So catchy song


----------



## Sassy (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C3BPgyhStLk[/YOUTUBE]

Gotta say Rise Against always amazes me on songs.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2011)

I am glad when this happens with a song that doesn't really have lyrics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 4, 2011)

NieR Soundtrack - Grandma


----------



## Shizukana (Jun 5, 2011)

Blue ?yster Cult - Astronomy.
Damn, I thought Metallica's version is awesome ... but THIS ! IS ! WHAT ! IS ! AWESOME !
And stuck in my head.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

WOODKID -- Iron 

[YOUTUBE]vSkb0kDacjs[/YOUTUBE]

I only heard it two-three days ago and now I'm searching up more of their songs. 

Its awesome. Just hit play and you'll believe me.

10000/10.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8rgv2Rt9TM[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo knows how to pull my strings so well....


----------



## Lacie (Jun 13, 2011)

Fireflight - For those Who Wait

Since I saw an AMV with it, it's playing in my head non-stop.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 13, 2011)

Glee cast-One Love.  Just as great as the original


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

Tor-Cheney-Nahana by Sacred Spirit
[YOUTUBE]IDuRl6eEsYI[/YOUTUBE]​
Tor-Cheney-Nahana means "Winter Ceremony" in Navajo, encase anyone was interested xD

Unfortunately, I can't seem to figure out some parts of the lyrics, so I can't really post a translation. But the song is still beautiful either way. The album doesn't mention who it is singing in the video, or I would love to post the name. Well anyway, this is a chant and dance song, so maybe you should dance!

I love this song because it makes me feel like I'm in a wide, open field or prairie, though this is for a winter celebration. It also makes me want to go back in time to live during the time where there weren't so many buildings and roads around, when America was beautiful everywhere.

8.9/10

I don't give a full score because I don't know the lyrics, I can sing them, but I don't know the meaning behind it other than it being a celebration for winter xD


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 14, 2011)

*Sting* - My Funny Friend And Me

I love Sting so much


----------



## Sophie (Jun 14, 2011)

Lady Gaga - The egde of glory  

cant get it out of my head that song


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2011)

Native American Music/ Ly-o-lay-ale-loya 
[YOUTUBE]fMNMWZM1Jp8[/YOUTUBE]​
Ly-o-lay-ale-loya actually means The Counterclockwise Circle Dance. I really love Native American music...its very peaceful and when I feel bad or angry, I just listen to one and I become calm and happy. I just love it. I did have three playlists full of songs and a few albums, but I lost them and I had to recreate another playlist.

Zuun has the songs on it and I can listen to a few of them, but I can't buy them, sadly. Says they aren't available and I don't want to damage my CDs by trying to rip them >.>

The main lyrics of the song is:
Ly-o-lay-ale-loya

I'd definitely give the song a 10/10, a perfect score. I just love it very much! :3

*I know I probably say "you should listen to this song!" a lot, but I really think you should give the songs a try, especially this one. You never know if you will end up liking chants, powwows etc...very relaxing, up lifting...peaceful. *


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

AnoHana's full version of the ED, actually.
_ Secret Base ~Kimi ga Kureta Mono~ (10 years after Ver.)_


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2011)

Uptown Girl  By whom? Westlife.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

Jamiroquai - Canned Heat


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Jun 19, 2011)

Dream - SisQo ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Get off the corner


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 20, 2011)

This one:



I'm whoring this mash-up out quite a bit since I made it two nights ago, lol.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 24, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> AnoHana's full version of the ED, actually.
> _ Secret Base ~Kimi ga Kureta Mono~ (10 years after Ver.)_



Where!? 

I only knew the full OP was out, and I like the ED better. I didn't want to search for it on YouTube since I haven't seen the final episode yet, though.

Anyway, back to the topic of this thread, the song I can't get out of my head is Caedmon's Aslan - those guitar/violin riffs are really catchy (as is Angela Naylor's voice).
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwPFFrZCJQ8[/YOUTUBE]
I was actually listening to it (and the rest of the UK Underground Folk Rock 1968-78 albums, as well as some other psychedelic rock I burned to the CD) while driving around a really scenic, pastural area yesterday; it was surreal to be hearing that while amongst such folksy greenery, with the fog on rolling hills and thick trees/woods - for a moment I thought I was in the UK.


----------



## Shizukana (Jun 25, 2011)

"One toke over the line" by Brewer & Shipley !
sweet jesus


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 25, 2011)

Jizz In My Pants by The Lonely Island.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

CALVIN HARRIS'S BOUNCE FEATURING KELIS
OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGKFJDNDJDBDBSV
TALK ABOUT MAINSTREAM ELECTRO


----------



## Sann (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkjT_gwqlMw[/YOUTUBE]

Saw the movie and loved the song^^ It's awesome and you can't but sing along 
If you are in a bad mood this song will help to change this


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 1, 2011)

The Cave- Munford and Sons


----------



## ruchimalik (Jul 2, 2011)

I like Viva La Vida


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2011)

_The Book of Love ~ Peter Gabriel (cover from The Magnetic Fields)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmnDXRJ7btE&feature=mh_lolz&list=FL2bPv0jQ6fCY[/YOUTUBE]

This cover is absolutely beautiful.​


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 2, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Fire Flame spitters


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Shizukana (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGfkacwWf0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2011)

"Bomb This Track" by synthpunk band *Mindless Self Indulgence* from their 2008 album _If_.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 5, 2011)

T.I 24's.


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 5, 2011)

there's a hole in my bucket dear liza dear liza...


----------



## Magnet (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5tjcU1Pqo-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> T.I 24's.



Trap Muzik flashback !


----------



## Friday (Jul 6, 2011)

I just came to say hello...

Holy shit. To whoever has heard this song.. it's like @.@ You can't get that bitch's voice out of your head. It's like so innocent, but you kill me softly anyway.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

Cascada ft Carlprit - Independence Day


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2011)

Jove said:


> The last thread was awfully bloated, so it is time for a new one. And it is also imperative to let you know how things are going to proceed here.
> 
> 
> *Rule #1: Do not spam this thread*​
> ...



[YOUTUBE]lUU_om7a8MQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure which of many Native American chants, prayers, powwows, songs, stories and more, is my favorite out of them all. Every time I think I have a favorite, I hear the next song and go "This is my favorite!" but then I'll listen to the previous song again and do it over again!

But even though I can't pick a favorite I find myself playing this one the most and feeling the happiest I can get, from listening to it. It calms me, it makes me relaxed, it makes me dream of a world where there is peace, beauty and no ugly buildings or whatnot...a world I would seriously be happier in. Listening to the songs, reading about the Native American's pains, betrayals, friendships, stories, songs, travels, dreams, and the love they had for how they lived both saddens me and fills me with respect for them. Their music -- be it Lakȟ?ta, Navajo, Guaran?, Arapaho or even Cherokee -- is just so peaceful, uplifting and beautiful, and even sad. I can never get enough of it. What a beautiful country they must have seen...


I give this song a 10/10. Very beautiful!


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2011)

Cannibal - Ke$ha 

Feeds my inner skank.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friday (Jul 8, 2011)

This song is so addicting. The singer at times sounds like Santigold too, which is cool.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPllDPnDsX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 8, 2011)

Yet again, this song is sticking to the brain


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn2WQ-i4WGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Paptala (Jul 8, 2011)

"Find a Way" by Safety Suit


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ween- "Ocean Man"*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E5m_XtCX3c[/YOUTUBE]

You may call me silly for listening to this ,but I don't really care. 
I remember when I was a little child. Me and my brother went to go see Spongebob Squarepants the movie. At the end of the film, I heard this song then, decided to buy the soundtrack. Suddenly I fell in love with it because, the instrumental and lyrics illustrated my fond childhood meomiries and serves nostaglic too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2011)

"Seven-Eleven" by *Mindless Self Indulgence* from their 2000 synthpunk album _Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy_.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

Dr. Dre-Keep their heads ringing


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 9, 2011)

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## Myri (Jul 10, 2011)

Eyes Set To Kill - "Ryan"


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Mindless Self-Indulgence* - Stupid MF

Good stuff


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 10, 2011)

Jackie Chain ft Kid Cudi and Big Sean  - Rollin'


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2011)

"The Only Exception" by *Paramore* from their 2009 alternative rock album _Brand New Eyes_.


----------



## G (Jul 12, 2011)

Skrillex - Ruffneck (Full Flex)
Skream feat. Example - Shot Yourself In The Foot Again


----------



## Myri (Jul 12, 2011)

"Dear X, You Don't Own Me" by Disciple


----------



## Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

George Michael - Careless Whisper


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 14, 2011)

Dido- Here with me 
The Truth by Handsome Boy Modeling School- The Truth


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2011)

"Secrets" by *OneRepublic* from their 2009 alternative rock album _Waking Up_.


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Lil Boosie-I want sex


----------



## Sophie (Jul 15, 2011)

Disturbia - Rihanna >_>
its driving me mad already!


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 16, 2011)

Foster the People- Pumped Up the Kicks & Helena Beats
Madonna- Love Song with Prince
Natalie Merchant- Kind and Generous
Alanis Morissette- Eight Easy Steps


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Top of the world by Dev and the Cataracs

You're daddy must've been a drug dealer
Why?
Cuz you're dope!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAdi08TOFX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FcOLFQ5R08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBu6i9-jOd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NqXqqAYbyc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Just listened to this for 4 hours straight while writing a blog post on it =P


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2011)

"Slit Wrist Savior" by *Carnifex* from their 2007 deathcore album _Dead In My Arms_.


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty cool song Xd


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm listening to this atm.     (I've been listening to it for hours.)


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2011)

Opening theme of Ano Hana: Secret Base ~Kimi Ga Kureta Mono~. It made me cry the first time I heard it. And I read that it is a famous graduation song in Japan.


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 18, 2011)

Listening to this the next shippuden opener apparently.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2011)

Katy Perry - Peacock


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Prom Queen


----------



## Myri (Jul 19, 2011)

"Ashley" by Escape The Fate


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

2pac-Changes


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

*Indica* - Children of Frost

I've kept listening to this band for days.


----------



## Myri (Jul 20, 2011)

"Dance Magic" by David Bowie


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

2pac-Life goes on


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 20, 2011)

"Sorrowspell" by Carnifex.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

2pac-Until the end of time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2011)

_Eptesicus~ Hans Zimmer & James Newton Howard (Batman Begin's OST)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pajB19UQhM0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 22, 2011)

Madonna- Jimmy Jimmy, Rain
Electrocute- Binkini Bottom


----------



## Based (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Urgency (Jul 22, 2011)

The Used- buried myself alive


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Chris Brown-No bullshit


----------



## Honzou (Jul 22, 2011)

Particle Man by They Might be giants


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Method Man-Uh huh


----------



## krome (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenkemTrZMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rapture- Nadi Ali(Avicii Mix)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 23, 2011)

Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.

Very catchy tune.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Shine


----------



## Sunako (Jul 23, 2011)

Soho Dolls - Bang Bang


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Lil Wayne ft T-Pain-Got money


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hit 'N' Hide- Space Invaders


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Turk ft B.G-Uptown


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2011)

Beyonce - Halo


----------



## Netorie (Jul 27, 2011)

SHINee - Lucifer

I usually don't listen to this sort of thing, but a friend of mine got me to. It makes me want to get up and dance and I can't stop humming along with it.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 28, 2011)

Madonna- White Heat


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn Desman - Shiver


----------



## Hariti (Jul 30, 2011)

Charlotte Perrelli - Hero


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Gucci mane-Yellow diamonds.


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2011)

Hate You - 2NE1


----------



## Griever (Jul 30, 2011)

Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You












Dunno why.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Bleach OST-Hollowed


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2011)

A star is Born-Jay Z


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2011)

'Friend of the night' by Mogwai

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKfodgHvRrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelly Rowland ft Lil Wayne-Motivation


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

Marina & The Diamonds - Oh No!


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Urgency (Jul 31, 2011)

2NE1 - ugly


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Phil Collins-Son of man


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Cascade- Bad Boy 

=3


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel-Sure thing


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic 

Going back old school

ANOTHER DIMENSION ANOTHER DIMENSION ANOTHER DIMENSION ANOTHER DIMENSION

It just never ends :3


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 1, 2011)

The Clash -- Should I stay or should I go?

[YOUTUBE]LZk_HnE-cdU[/YOUTUBE]

I was in the mood to listen to it after I watched some episodes of The Wild Thornberrys, a good show they should play again...

I kept forgetting to look for who sung it before, but I finally remembered tonight after watching and finally got the time to add it to my playlist. Hopefully it won't be removed xD

9.2/10


----------



## Violence (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU7vWUYRsaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Aug 2, 2011)

"I'm on Everything" by Bad Meets Evil


----------



## Vicious (Aug 2, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU7vWUYRsaQ[/YOUTUBE]


Oh what a coincidence. This song has been stuck in my head for a while now.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Miguel-Sure thing



Hell yes, THIS !


----------



## Myri (Aug 2, 2011)

"Help Is On the Way" by Rise Against


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 2, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Great Gig In the Sky. I can't stop listening.

Jay-Z - I know


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2011)

Mims - Move (If You Wanna) 



EDIT: Mohobi - Bumpy Ride


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 3, 2011)

Madonna- Lucky Star


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Drake Feat. Young Jeezy & Lil Wayne-I'm Goin In


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 3, 2011)

All damn day.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Drake ft Nicki Minaj-Up all night.


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 4, 2011)

Holiday - Green Day

Gets stuck in there everytime I listen to it. It's like the king of all songs.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Bleach OST-Stand up be strong


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwViQxSJJQ&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2011)

pumped up kicks.

Especially after I really listened deep into the lyrics.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 8, 2011)

@BlueBeard I love that song!! Foster the people are awesome 

The Bangles-Eternal Flame. A really beautiful love ballad song the lyrics just remind me of someone special in my life.


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 8, 2011)

radiohead - lotus flower


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 10, 2011)

Beat Happening- Indian Summer.
 that song is so addicting! I can't get that song out of my head. The singer's voice has a very unique voice.


----------



## Ghetto Princess (Aug 10, 2011)

Right now? Jason Derulo - Don't Wanna Go Home!

Its such a good song, it makes me want to dance and have fun!  =)
I also love the fact that Jason used part of "show me love" for the beat.


----------



## Myri (Aug 10, 2011)

"This is not a song, this is a sandwich" by Psychostick


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vicious (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnafhgrQbko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Aug 11, 2011)

"Evil Angel" by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTMaOn4X0lw&hd=1&t=2m54s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crona (Aug 11, 2011)

This song has been stuck in my head for the longest time

Inoj - Love You Down

[YOUTUBE]WPzdXG-8r3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 12, 2011)

Deeper and Deeper- Madonna


----------



## Fassy (Aug 12, 2011)

Set Fire to the Rain by Adele


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 13, 2011)

Foster the People- Miss You


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2011)

Shinedown - Save Me


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 13, 2011)

Harsh - Eyes set to Kill


----------



## Judecious (Aug 13, 2011)

Glee Cast - I Feel Pretty / Unpretty


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TqOlB3yO8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Tekken 3 OST-Law theme


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eajTjs1n6T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 15, 2011)

Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2011)

The Pretty Reckless - My Medicine


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPMghajj_6A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C89xeTRL-pM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs4iAKPnB0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

T.I-No matter what


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 15, 2011)

been listening to this track non stop for the past few days

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdlIilJvw24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao58Xcb985I[/YOUTUBE]

JUSTICE IS DONE!

and JUSTICE IS DONE

and JUSTICE IS DONEEE

and JUSTICE IS DONNEEEEEE

and JUSTICE IS DONEEEEEEEEEEEE

JUSTICE IS DONEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOUUN!


----------



## Myri (Aug 17, 2011)

"Lights Out" by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Incubus - Adolescents


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil Wayne-When they come for me


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u255K97aXEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

We Belong Together - Randy Newman


----------



## fireking77 (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3E9Wjbq44E&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04jE4eUKfYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNYWO8RrdPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=greKNLhdlNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Aug 19, 2011)

"So Far Away" by Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Mero (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4PkcfQtibmU[/YOUTUBE]

<3


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 19, 2011)

Hustle hard remix-Ace hood, ft Young Jeezy, Rick Ross, & Lil Wayne


----------



## Hariti (Aug 20, 2011)

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

New Edition-Can you stand the rain


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHC8jXqB42c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2011)

Polly Scattergood - Untitled 27


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Mero (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KlyXNRrsk4A[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know why.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Incubus - Stellar


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Rick Ross-Larry Hoover


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2011)

Linkin Park  - By Myself


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThhXOay6kTQ&feature=BFa&list=FLg_WGqrp0-317RUvm9YfdBg&index=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Micheal Myers theme song.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 22, 2011)

Valerie


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

firework by katy perry.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2011)

RBD - Aun Hay Algo(There's Still Something)


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wT5BL7UJ9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2011)

2AM Club - Faster Babe


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias - Can You Hear Me


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Demolition part 2


----------



## Judecious (Aug 25, 2011)

Tonight-Bruno Mars











so freaking good


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 25, 2011)

Lil' Wayne - Blunt Blowin


----------



## Chloe (Aug 25, 2011)

Freeze - Block B


----------



## Sunako (Aug 26, 2011)

not gonna get cha a diamond ring
that sorta thing dont mean anything

...


its my *dick in a box*!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 26, 2011)

Riblja Čorba - Ostani Djubre do Kraja(Stay a Bastard Until the End)


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

2Pac-Dear Mama


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHnGMV8yOEQ[/YOUTUBE]

ham and cheese between two crackers.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 26, 2011)

The Dangerous Summer - The Permanent Rain


----------



## Hariti (Aug 27, 2011)

Charlotte Perrelli - Hero


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2011)

_So Far Away ~ Staind_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjlnljxsxYY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

The same song in my sig.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNtN83-vQmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihael (Aug 28, 2011)

Walk - *Foo Fighters *


----------



## Griever (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MbSYXbz6TAI[/YOUTUBE]

Though, i love this song so i don't really mind. Not as much as when the damn 'song the never ends' is stuck in my head


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 29, 2011)

Asher Roth - Blunt Cruisin'


----------



## Scar (Aug 29, 2011)

Lonely Island: BoomBox


----------



## Arigato (Aug 29, 2011)

*Superchic - Stand in the rain*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZjRMa7Pmj4&list=PL011C9C2FCED11A09&index=39&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]

REASON? I was watching some Hinata Amv and it was beautifully made and the song suited her well.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 29, 2011)

Paramore - The Only Exception


----------



## Mellie (Aug 29, 2011)

Muse "Uprising"


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ivoryline - Remind Me I'm Alive


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2011)

white and nerdy


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2011)

Lights - Savior


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG9bnbO7HOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2011)

Laidback Luke vs. Example - Natural Disaster
*NEED SOME SPACE NEED SOME AIR THE WAY I'M FEELING I JUST DONT CAEEEEEEERH*


----------



## Hariti (Sep 1, 2011)

Cascada - Original Me


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2011)

Suicide Silence - Destruction Of A Statue


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2011)

West Coast Rocks - Matty G (Glitch Mob Remix)


----------



## Vicious (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbq_1Wy70rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Micheal Jackson-PYT (Pretty Young Thing)


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-6YTW427Io&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPz3YaIJkjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Sep 5, 2011)

"Best I Can" by Art of Dying


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1R4rhY3qZ8[/YOUTUBE]

 Damn you! One-Hit Wonders from the '90s segment.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL5vciZi-jc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Racks freestyle


----------



## Hariti (Sep 6, 2011)

Savage Garden - Crash and Burn


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M79svkk1TMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arigato (Sep 7, 2011)

Really nice song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpY0PcUF7aA&list=PL011C9C2FCED11A09&index=81&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 7, 2011)

Rococo
Arcade Fire

I love the song and the chorus is just stuck

'and they're singing rocococococo'


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 7, 2011)

Foster the People
Don't Stop (Coloring on the walls)


----------



## Satou (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VsXyjs02H8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Sep 7, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin-Diary of Jane.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhWP-Q2O_qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

Linkin Park - By Myself


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 8, 2011)

AC/DC - Big Balls


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 8, 2011)

Lil Wayne-Ryder


----------



## Hariti (Sep 9, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - Give Me a Sign


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h_D3VFfhvs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Sep 10, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Away


----------



## Judecious (Sep 10, 2011)

Tonight-Bruno Mars.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinedown - If You Only Knew


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2011)

Lil Boosie- Dear Mama freestyle


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Sep 10, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Strobe


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 10, 2011)

The Ramones- Rock "N" Roll Highschool.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 11, 2011)

Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 11, 2011)

*Bob Dylan* - _"Hurricane"_


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Drake-Over.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 11, 2011)

Linkin Park - Points of Authority


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

Kalafina - Utsukushisa


----------



## krome (Sep 11, 2011)

Call Me - Shinedown


----------



## Judecious (Sep 13, 2011)

Pink-Please don't leave me


----------



## Hariti (Sep 14, 2011)

Daughtry - Over You


----------



## Whitest Rose (Sep 14, 2011)

Right now, my mind keeps alternating between "Who's Sorry Now?" by Connie Francis and "Me and Mr. Jones" by Amy Winehouse.


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2011)

Slippin' Away - Aziatix


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 15, 2011)

Gucci Mane-Burr


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 15, 2011)

undisclosed desires - muse


been stuck for about 4 months now.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 16, 2011)

Nicole Scherzinger - Don't Hold Your Breath


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 16, 2011)

Metallica - Mama Said


----------



## Myri (Sep 16, 2011)

"Sadface" by Psychostick


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajk5FtDgnqc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmMmuf5p0W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

Lil Wayne ft Hot Boy$-Shine


----------



## Inertia (Sep 18, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajk5FtDgnqc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


Omg, I love The Strokes!


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

2pac-All eyez on me


----------



## Vasco (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwayI9VYgc8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
it... it just won't freggin leave me alone man


----------



## kazuma kenchi (Sep 19, 2011)

BFMV - Your betrayal


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXj6fZu-Q-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

Birdman ft Lil Wayne-Leather so soft


----------



## Myri (Sep 20, 2011)

"My Town" by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Judecious (Sep 20, 2011)

David Guetta-Little Bad Girl ft Taio Cruz and Ludacris


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaqWSGenyE0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

Bleach's stand up be strong.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 21, 2011)

Matt & Kim, Soulja Boy, and Andrew W.K. - I'm A Goner


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqqjqGVEXxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kazuma kenchi (Sep 21, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Vasco (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXLqMB6vBic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicole Scherzinger - Right There


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUg7xl4kKUw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Sep 23, 2011)

*Glasvegas* - _Fuck You, It's Over_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

YuYu Hakusho-Sad song


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Special - BEAST


----------



## Klammo (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii5y1sR2h4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2011)

At the moment this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoLJJRIWCLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Markness (Sep 25, 2011)

Heard this song today and I've been hitting repeat on it for about 50 times now. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvJTMqoLpAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Gucci Mane-Tragedy


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 25, 2011)

You make me feel 
Cobra Starship


----------



## Invidia (Sep 25, 2011)

"Back in the Saddle" - Aerosmith

Really nice bassline and catchy chorus. Haven't listened to it in a while, and now it won't leave my head.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nXskfsgBihE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 26, 2011)

Adelle Rolling in the Deep


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 26, 2011)

Lil' Kim- Not Tonight


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 26, 2011)

One OK Rock -- Naihi Shinsho
[YOUTUBE]5G713aEIaiM[/YOUTUBE]

I heard them when I was searching up Naruto openings. The song had been made into a fanopening -- that I didn't know was fake until the other day -- that I watched and now love. pek

My favorite part is the start of the song. I love how he sings it:

okashita tsumi no kazu ga sabishisa monogatatten da yo
soshitara otona wa SORE mite subete wo waruku iun daro?

10/10


----------



## krome (Sep 26, 2011)

_Sixth Sense_ - Brown Eyed Girls


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 27, 2011)

Jason Mraz: Lucky


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 27, 2011)

Dr. Dre ft Snoop-G thang


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 28, 2011)

Missing Persons-Destination Unknown 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WDly1Oc_P4[/YOUTUBE]

I finally found this song today. The beat kept on replaying within my mind again and again. 
New Wave is one of my favorite musical genres that I'm simply addicted to. The 80's music have such crunchy instrumentals and unique voices, music videos.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 29, 2011)

Billy Ocean - Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car


----------



## Mochi (Sep 29, 2011)

Saving Jane - Girl next door

David Guetta feat. Usher - Without you


----------



## Myri (Sep 29, 2011)

Bad Meets Evil - "Fastlane"


----------



## Mochi (Sep 29, 2011)

Nothings gonna stop me now - Daniela Katzenberger

 .....


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoTGzy51IjA&noredirect=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 29, 2011)

Short bus Shawty remix.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 29, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI Death On The SnowField Terra's Theme Song (OC Remix by AMIEVIL)
[YOUTUBE]dy2_YQ0UtSU[/YOUTUBE]

I had to reupload this video....my old accoutn kept getting hacked. 

Anways, haven't really listened to this one in a long time. Its one of my favorite Final Fantasy VI song remakes, especially for Terra Branford's theme (which is, quite frankly, the best theme song ).  It really matches the game's mood, especially the Narshe scene battle. Just another reason why I love it so much. 

I just wish there was a way to edit the actual visual part of the video after you put it up...too bad too, 'cause I could do something far more FF6-y now. 

10/10


----------



## PunkiePie (Sep 30, 2011)

Lighters - Bad Meets Evil Ft Bruno Mars


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

Future-BLAST OFF


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6h_SlZcOYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Jason Derulo - it Girl


----------



## Hariti (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovTdRq2_vxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Future-Tony Montana


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2011)

Star Wars- Duel of The Fates.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Kreayshawn - Gucci Gucci


----------



## Myri (Oct 2, 2011)

"Make a Move" by Icon for Hire


----------



## Mochi (Oct 2, 2011)

Dance with somebody - Mando Diao


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

Future-Magic


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Rihanna - Cheers

UGH!


----------



## Vicious (Oct 3, 2011)

Pendulum - Hold your color


----------



## Violence (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5dRGjG00W8&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=6[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

Future-One minute


----------



## Hariti (Oct 4, 2011)

Linkin Park - Waiting for the End


----------



## krome (Oct 4, 2011)

_Paradise_ - INFINITE


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

Future-Same damn time


----------



## Hariti (Oct 10, 2011)

Silversun Pickups - The Royal We


----------



## Yoona (Oct 10, 2011)

SNSD - Bad Girl


----------



## Mochi (Oct 11, 2011)

Who's your daddy - Benny Benassi


----------



## Violence (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSOSxwEWFA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KHy7DGLTt8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKAn1HvmRXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8WhNnF_Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 11, 2011)

Future-I like what you do


----------



## Violence (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tNteadOLoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXp0v93ZRTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inertia (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Remo (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7PtvIr2oiaE[/YOUTUBE]

Actually the whole album has been in my head for the past couple of days. It finally 'clicked' with me after so long.


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoP5NGLsWR0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCrr1zu2wcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B67EytScR48&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJYcmq__nDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday - The Beatles


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 13, 2011)

Miss Cigarette
Rizzle Kicks


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 14, 2011)

Selena Gomez - I Love you like a love song (I blame my sister).


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ216msZ3Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 15, 2011)

Michiko To Hatchin OST Surf Ferroviario
[YOUTUBE]OfKiLSz3yGI[/YOUTUBE]

Not my favorite on the soundtrack, but its still amazing. Though I can't lie, I absolutely love the entire soundtrack.

Do you guys like dance/funk? Or maybe 70/80s music? Well then I implore you to listen to some of the music to this anime, its amazing. And I usually hate anime music.

10/10


----------



## Violence (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FxWeKA74kU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know the name of the song, but it's some old ass maybe 50's song that plays on Lost all the time.


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 16, 2011)

So cold - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2011)

_Inminente Conjunci?n ~ TK_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA8ZQlA-nOg[/YOUTUBE]

An old-hit song from a former group of my country. It still is very good.​


----------



## Violence (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MEnuAelysI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lOPDD_p5u0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 21, 2011)

Eminem's You Don't Know featuring; 50 Cent, Ca$his & Lloyd Banks
[YOUTUBE]4I7GCciA3z0[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure if I have posted this before, but if I have its been a long time since I've listened to it, so I thought I should share. Its one of my favorite songs, mostly because it was a song from a while ago during a pretty good time.

I like the beat the most to the song though, but the lyrics aren't that bad...

9.7/10


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mej1an-snhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjCbGHI_4Hs[/YOUTUBE]
Finally something new from them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2011)

_S?lo un Momento ~ Vicentico_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EVyraLWf_s&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]​
Great song.


----------



## Vasco (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROwH8ZEST1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awUFFNr3imY[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much annoyed my older sibling with this song. Until, it got strucked within his mind. Very great new wave 80's song.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Quality:


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwT9BTFVXLQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Oct 24, 2011)

Coldplay - Paradise (Fedde Le Grand Remix)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQA5gQQNkIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 24, 2011)

Lotus Flower Bomb - Wale, Miguel. <3


----------



## Violence (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqDlPfQX7g0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

Avicii - Street Dancer

Actually all of Avicii's songs right now.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAGboG3J3X4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

I'm still new to Jazz and only listen to albums depending on the hype. This is the first Jazz album from the modern age that I have seen given so much attention, and at first I didn't know if I wanted to listen to it. But free Jazz is my favorite type of jazz and so I gave it a try, and I love the album.:33


----------



## Wandhappy (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaFvitDHMag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCibVAslZ4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vei (Oct 28, 2011)

Dare - Gorillaz


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45_OwWcifdg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cqCa4IM8w8&list=LLTlN0j4HSNfeMBwFV2DNAew&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]

Damn you Bioness!!!

It's so cute


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81rrr8jcLFk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2011)

This beat is way too damn good that I can not escape it.


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTnQSdqVMFA&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=31&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

_Mi Peter Punk ~ Alejandro Sanz_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqQDIVVzMHg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Violence (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBXktT9cTXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSep7QJXKlE&list=WL099FA5D66EA50B6B&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song to death.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtY7Szd7WO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Nov 1, 2011)

Beyonc? - Countdown


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkCUJdmUarw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi7eMfVtt8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lrDXbxhgQo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2011)

99 Problems - Jay-Z


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

The Creator - Yousei Teikoku


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw8VwWgi3Ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2011)

Escape The Fate - The Webs We Weave


----------



## Primavera (Nov 2, 2011)

Hero - Skillet

Not that I'm complaining; it's an awesome song.


----------



## Violence (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWpL9_d53XE&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Nov 3, 2011)

The Proclaimers - I Would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## Judecious (Nov 3, 2011)

We Found Love- Rihanna  ft Calvin Harris


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 3, 2011)

Renegade-Jay Z feat Eminem.


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkHU-pjejME&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QjRnY2NKM2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9Ee04NFf74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2011)

Young Scooter ft Future & Skool Boy-Spoil myself


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw9pcEXszBc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iuO49jbovg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Violence (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qn59x43YIs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 5, 2011)

Crowded House - Always Take The Weather With You


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

OMD- If you leave.


----------



## Violence (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4-Y9Fjvdbk&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzxZzFfFbX8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This song made my morning a whole lot easier and relaxing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2011)

_Gonna Fly Now ~ Bill Conti (Rocky Balboa)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq7RrHauzAg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

It is gonna be in my head for quite a time.​


----------



## Violence (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ_mn-fQBeY&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Nickelback - Far Away


----------



## Violence (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ-ymx4Bfiw&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Nov 10, 2011)

"Burn" - Deep Purple. 

No other word to describe this song besides the overused "epic."


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2011)

"Counting Stars" by Nujabes..

A chill song to listen to at a chill moment like this


----------



## Violence (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Violence (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qZTfYx7H0&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=24&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcXJvacJJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3eWC-tzcQw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]w6Hh66szTUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37IiqQtJ8jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_vtCh3EjvI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 15, 2011)

_Say Goodbye ~ Skillet_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TuEUxuWR0I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_L1YM40U2Fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 16, 2011)

The Notorious B.I.G. - Ten Crack Commandments


----------



## Violence (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SpsnH8FGBA&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vei (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YuVX6dCcSuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Sean ft Nikki Minaj-Ass remix


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2011)

Nu Shoes - Wonder Girls

I like it, like it


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

Some Like it Hot - Power Station


----------



## Owl (Nov 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## Violence (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFcDhj-E3po&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Rich kids-Bend over


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]R-O3kYrDPbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Kαrin (Nov 18, 2011)

Secret - Shy Boy


----------



## manos87 (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f2ULkkCEEk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2011)

Bleach OST-Peaceful afternoon


----------



## Vasco (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JLvR4vpZhc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Primavera (Nov 19, 2011)

Follow Me by BigBang.

Because I just listened to it like, five minutes ago.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT7EcNHovJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8hgvXOp9Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2011)

_Un D?a Sin Sexo ~ Mar de Copas_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDurjUAqLPc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Invidia (Nov 20, 2011)

"Green River" - *CCR*

I just love this song. It's really fun to sing along with.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 22, 2011)

*Atlas Sound* - Lightworks


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhxSg0UBwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvpfa4thfiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6N_cc6E66U#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCyuH6bzYuM[/YOUTUBE]

Feeling in the mood for indie music.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Violence (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxDfiZyAo_0&list=FLmK6BD5u61kf0-6BtaBAZfw&index=58&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfkQxenS4s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best 80's film.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhxSg0UBwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLCLwFgH5kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 25, 2011)

_Heaven ~ Bryan Adams_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6TtwR2Dbjg&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vasco (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHSux581CGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaImtAdoicU&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=355&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4HW_9v5MRU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCibVAslZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Eevihl (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09MTDBb8qro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j17zAeDzguE&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=21&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHpK8sx0lms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-t7QHxYaXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&list=FL55qcFwJwU86AsczIBWUCzw&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxM4EbN9lMY&list=WL950D69CC25E773FB&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQSaPDIAbYg[/YOUTUBE]

 One of the best 90's anime.


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rym6jnnhXJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## JellyButter (Dec 7, 2011)

Doing It Wrong - Drake [REPEAT]


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0jqijZs4VGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Dec 7, 2011)

Drake-Take care


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 7, 2011)

Drake-Headlines


----------



## Violence (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8EKIQpoXdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2011)

Biggie Smalls-Juicy


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 13, 2011)

Animals as Leaders - Earth Departure


----------



## Violence (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00&list=LLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=38&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charu (Dec 14, 2011)

I have to admit, as meaningless as the song is, it's REALLY catchy. They played it today on the radio. I only needed 5 seconds of the song to have it stuck in my head.
LMFAO --> Sexy and I Know It.


----------



## Friday (Dec 15, 2011)

The Zone by The Weeknd ft. Drake

When Drake comes in it's just pek


----------



## Mochi (Dec 16, 2011)

Cascada - Stalker


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 16, 2011)

Buried Alive - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Judecious (Dec 16, 2011)

Gym Class Heroes: Ass Back Home ft. Neon Hitch


----------



## Spica (Dec 17, 2011)

Seven Nation Army - The Glitch Mob remix 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m7e7tCn7Bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhJ7U07-20g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dynasty - Kaskade ft. Haley


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2011)

_For Once In My Life ~ Stevie Wonder_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bAliqnJMGI[/YOUTUBE]​
What a beautiful and uplifting song.


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqzXPJa-9iI&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=19&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2011)

Ocean theme from the Legend of Zelda Windwaker.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 19, 2011)

Thinking About You - Frank Ocean <3


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3RLnpup9Bg[/YOUTUBE]

That has been stuck in my head since the day it dropped.* Immortal Technique* has gotten even better.


----------



## FeiHong (Dec 20, 2011)

Not really a song...

Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full

What's the background song/music playing at the 1:00 minute and the 4:00 minute mark

Will rep whoever find!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2011)

_Space Bound ~ Eminem_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JByDbPn6A1o&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79WmcPzTN3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2011)

_Crush ~ David Archuleta_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J1-eYBbspA&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]​
Merry Christmas. ^_^


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 25, 2011)

Adele - Turning Tables


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47fBaxw4uLo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 26, 2011)

Cobra Starship - You Make Me Feel


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggie Smalls-Juicy


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 26, 2011)

Gym Class Heroes - Stereo Hearts


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eadUtv0QmlQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I stumbled across this song when, I was browsing through electronic compilation albums in my local record store.


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JqOQNv81cE&list=FLmK6BD5u61kf0-6BtaBAZfw&index=139&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning by Edvard Grieg


----------



## Salem (Dec 30, 2011)

by Porcelain Raft.


----------



## A r a d i a (Dec 30, 2011)

PONPONPON -  Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Violence (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iP24rMMjwM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf3o6EW8P0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Jan 1, 2012)

Funeral Dress by William Fitzsimmons


I really want my last name to be Fitzsimmons.  Table Fitzsimmons.  Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 1, 2012)

Lady Gaga - Heavy Metal Lover


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 1, 2012)

guy sebastian don't worry be happy


----------



## Owl (Jan 1, 2012)

White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnFSaqFzSO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdbctjpSUsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu1zT1KjbPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXLodky50zM&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebs5cZyRsIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 4, 2012)

_Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without You_[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycn4f7TQePM&context=C3740327ADOEgsToPDskJ3b3mreavzHk13H-RSkgqX[/YOUTUBE]

Love this song.​


----------



## Anjo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Homestuck: Vol. 8 *- Infinity Mechanism


----------



## Judecious (Jan 5, 2012)

The Marvelettes - Please Mr.Postman [Cragga Dubstep Remix]


----------



## andrea (Jan 6, 2012)

Lights - The Listening


----------



## Violence (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaf8oWAAD9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Primavera (Jan 7, 2012)

"Starlights" by I Will Never Be the Same. I've been playing it a lot lately, so it's been stuck in my head a lot.


----------



## Violence (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZF6rmp61bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Tech N9ne - "Who Do I Catch"


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtuWVsprjw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Primavera (Jan 9, 2012)

The Reason - Hoobastank

I haven't heard this song in a while, so it's weird how it's stuck there.


----------



## Roman (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Primavera (Jan 11, 2012)

"You'll Bring Honor to Us All" from the Mulan movie.

I have no idea why; I haven't watched that movie in years.


----------



## Violence (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1WzZKpTv_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 12, 2012)

Dave Weckl Band - Panda's Dream

Listened to the album with that track on it yesterday for the first time in years, the song has been stuck in my head since.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUwRGPxCG_Y[/YOUTUBE]

Rest in Peace, Nujabes.


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

People are strange - The Doors












One of the most played songs on my ipod.


----------



## Violence (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40UHCKzGY9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvqoF-uhQnQ&feature=BFp&list=WL906598538A613C03[/YOUTUBE]

It's evolution baby!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 15, 2012)

Lights - Toes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHw6vulFvpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2012)

Hyrule Field Theme from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQ2dq_V_oQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

How come Adultswim doesn't play these interludes anymore?!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Jan 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97k6fda1WE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrbNeOEG0GY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 18, 2012)

Crew Love - Drake Ft. The Weekend


----------



## Violence (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't stop listening this song...TOO CATCHY!


----------



## Inertia (Jan 19, 2012)

Holland 1945 has been stuck in my head for 3 days straight.


----------



## G (Jan 19, 2012)

Danny Byrd - We Can Have It All (KOAN Sound Remix).


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 19, 2012)

[Youtube]tkV6qBNZWEY[/Youtube]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL873BsqDFM&list=UUaG_q4BB6s64TV3cxx-PPZQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

This independent band is amazing.


----------



## Violence (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sccg1CZzi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 21, 2012)

Come into my world - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpCBJEgHHFE&list=UUaG_q4BB6s64TV3cxx-PPZQ&index=12&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Jan 22, 2012)

Not usually my type of music, but I've been playing the full version of "What Goes Around..." by JT all day.

It's just one of those genuinely good pop songs, imo. Sounds amazing with Beats on the outro.


----------



## Violence (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg[/YOUTUBE]

Rest in peace, Big L.


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDp5WmdUn5I[/YOUTUBE]

Gosh! I love this film so much.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2012)

_What's Left Of Me ~ Nick Lachey_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=899a8WlVpNk&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UggIMs8pdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Judecious (Jan 28, 2012)

Frank Ocean-Novacane


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NZxmuMmPLUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73PUTHiqHVU[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best anime.


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Man by Little Dragon. Seriously listen to it


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KK6rg03bC8[/YOUTUBE]

Listen, and relax.


----------



## MacabreReality (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loCF5m0kMjA[/YOUTUBE]

Stuck in my head all day .-. At least its good. Not like the time I got the cat song stuck in my head.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2012)

Future-My ho 2


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-omWlUVIA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2012)

this song on rihanna's newest album called cockiness.


----------



## raxor (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife's friend made a song that I cannot get out of my head! AHRG!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92tT8H5F_2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y1X9c4Bo3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7zUd9jFlJo[/YOUTUBE]

These guys are amazing...


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 1, 2012)

Link removed

Asap Rocky Brand new guy


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 1, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> Future-My ho 2



At tha same damn time!

I neeeever woulda thought you listen to future lmao


----------



## Violence (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2012)

_Guapa ~ Diego Torres_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ef8dpz6_eA&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]​
For some weird reason this song comforts me.


----------



## Violence (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 5, 2012)

The Neon Genesis Evangelion intro. I've had it in my head since last night and still haven't listened to it, wich only makes it worse. There's so much stuff I want to listen to.


----------



## Violence (Feb 5, 2012)

Zerst?ren said:


> The Neon Genesis Evangelion intro. I've had it in my head since last night and still haven't listened to it, wich only makes it worse. There's so much stuff I want to listen to.



omg...now that you mentioned it...i got it stuck too


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIlkmp1vc3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Feb 6, 2012)

_"Witchcraft"_ - *Pendulum*

Saw this really epic drum cover of the song earlier, and now it won't leave my head. Can't complain, though. I've always liked Pendulum.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLuSQlTZF_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_c7fKMuHGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ptamEu5H3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU6g0y7livM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2012)

Young Thug-Doors


----------



## Zach (Feb 11, 2012)

MGMT-Electric Feel


----------



## Violence (Feb 11, 2012)

the lyric...


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1dvb2FgBEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2012)

2 Chainz-Got one


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 12, 2012)

moves like jagger by maroon 5.


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JS2ztw9Ju4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2012)

_Vuelve ~ Ricky Martin_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_AeVRE7sQg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 13, 2012)

action zero -- kamen rider den-o.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

You need me and I don't need you - Ed Sheeran 

Is the song stuck in my head. And I hate it because all that is going on is the repeated Chorus line over and over.


----------



## Violence (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 14, 2012)

Ol' Dirty Bastard- Brooklyn Zoo.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell











Had the classic rock radio on at work and this came on. An absolute classic. Very happy to hear it.


----------



## Violence (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jMeaDJny954[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 15, 2012)

The Beatles - Norweigian Wood

It all started when I read Haruki Murakami's book of the same name. I had no idea where the title came from despite knowing of The Beatles since long ago and I only found out after reading it in the book description online or in cover of the book itself. Nevertheless, I found myself very satisfied with both the book and the song. Listening to the song reminds me of my thoughts and feelings while reading. The book brought me to a different place and so now whenever I listen to Norweigian Wood, I'm brought to that place again. Feels good, man.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2012)

Build Me Up
Rhymefest


----------



## Anjali (Feb 15, 2012)

<3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUPuhw32Kaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 15, 2012)

This one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7TMUyi7shI[/YOUTUBE]

Jay Smith won the Swedish Idol.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 15, 2012)

sheek louch & jadakiss mighty d-block.


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRi9A1edi8o&list=PLC4DC54651264831A&index=57&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MVHT-EJyqGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2012)

Gucci Mane ft Future-Sometimes


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2012)

Iced Earth - Dark City


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 18, 2012)

The Beatles- I'm a Loser.


----------



## Violence (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-ANu0WtF6i0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 20, 2012)

Juj- Lemon Juice

I really admire the musical production of that song. It's tangible ,yet bittersweet.


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lL3dNfxcpnw[/YOUTUBE]

This one.


----------



## Advent Child (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g[/YOUTUBE]

^This


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 21, 2012)

DJ Shadow- The Number One Song.


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rQKMLmXc0xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4nLOpC8dgs&feature=g-vrec&context=G2b0e463RVAAAAAAAADg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWlx2JiY4t0[/YOUTUBE]


@_@


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 29, 2012)

It have to be this, after a marathon of kaiji this is stuck in my head !

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meBzDGG7WeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't Tell Me Nothing - Kanye West


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]saNoXJn_Jtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Lil' Mama - Lip Gloss... Oh gawd...


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eg5FnExOMOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 4, 2012)

*Twisted Sister*: We're Not Gonna Take It

don't ask me why, I don't know either


----------



## Violence (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LYZNm3Bl1oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 5, 2012)

Dance For You - Beyonce ♥


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDswiT87oo8[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite Blur songs.


----------



## Violence (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zNlpG7WaOjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2012)

Cant Get Enough-J Cole


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]il8mkeCuTuU[/YOUTUBE]

dreams dreams dreams :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AAbokV76tkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VwbtbfAnI80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 9, 2012)

Blur- "London Loves"


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyciQI5OqA&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=60&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Frou Frou* - Let Go

for once a tune I'm glad is stuck in my head.


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sonic Nurse- Pattern Recognition


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 10, 2012)

Cold - At the gates


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 10, 2012)

Iron and Wine- House by the Sea.


----------



## Violence (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h4tXhw4CKrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2012)

2Pac-My Block Ft Scarface


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy7o_jNeoEw&list=FLBxWPeDgPI3gqAG7Ql0B3FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYxl-oH2v4U[/YOUTUBE]

I had no idea that Graham Coxon continued to make music up til' now. Unlike, Alex and David that pursue a different interests. I still wished that they would make a few albums...


----------



## Soul (Mar 12, 2012)

Muse - Butterflies & Hurricanes.


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 12, 2012)

I am the Highway - Audioslave


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQzR8BARmF8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el5hjlV2gxI[/YOUTUBE]

Great, great song. While their first album was decent, this is just on a whole other level. Love the obvious french electro house influence they have got on this track. Can't get it out of my either. Been thee for weeks now.


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 12, 2012)

My Dying Bride- The sexuality of bereavement

This song is so.damn.awesome.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyoiYVfJ5P0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hnjjNK7xXI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RkrYptdhLj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh6Zfo2Ny6U[/YOUTUBE]
damn.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zae70abcW7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xiJipZxnAY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 17, 2012)

Rich Kidz-We So Deep


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]amLw-hTgXAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp6pNeVUssc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4oezpbSmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oQVHn1zipC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

We'll Be Fine (Ft Birdman)-Drake

The chorus is just gettin me mad crazy, :swag


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3yQ3rVyVeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aPHFoEbgklE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8-x6ijqgIBo[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, this song....


----------



## Mori (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## hyena611 (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JzYr1T-OoQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

it's so beautiful


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlcd2Zv-yQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dpK_WbiYcP8[/YOUTUBE]

darn can't stop sing it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2012)

_Glad You Came ~ The Wanted_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiEEJds8JFE[/YOUTUBE]​Cool song.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

 My replay button just broke....


----------



## Owl (Mar 26, 2012)

My girls - Animal Collective


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 26, 2012)

30 Seconds to Mars - Kings and Queens

Aside from the Eagle/bird thing at the intro, I love everything about this song. I like the bird thing too but then it's too loud and it always surprises me when this song plays.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2012)

_All By Myself ~ Eric Carmen_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxd9DVnylg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Air D (Mar 29, 2012)

*David Guetta--- Turn Me On, Featuring Nicki Minaj*


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsYmMZ6X0kU[/YOUTUBE]

Kubrick is a mother fucking genius!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2012)

_No Church In The Wild ~ Kanye West & Jay Z (Ft. Frank Ocean)_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M37VucWh06Y[/YOUTUBE]​
It really fitted as Safe House's theme.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Gced_Z_KU[/YOUTUBE]
It's been stuck in my head for days now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeremy Soule (The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim) -- Dragonborn (full length)
[YOUTUBE]6-JOoGGB5WM[/YOUTUBE]

Probably my favorite of the soundtrack -- which is all amazing! --, it brings the best out of a real old age fantasy game and sounds like something that would come from a real epic tale, much like the rest of the soundtrack, particularly Frostfall's song, which sounds like it came out of Lord of the Rings' movies, which I also love. Another great part about the song is that it is sung entirely in the language of the dragons (the Dovah), a conlang! And man do I LOVE conlangs! 

I always say music can really bring your world to life, and this definitely brings Skyrim to life. I hope to hear more of Jeremy Soule, he is fantastic. 

100/10


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 7, 2012)

The Midnight Madness theme song. The infectious, up-beat tempo is so addicting.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2012)

_Qu?date ~ Zen_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj9YyUIFTk4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Haventh (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSKt86NA4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2012)

Young Thug-#TwitterSong


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 13, 2012)

Tears For Fears - Mad World

[YOUTUBE]3gFl2OXySs8[/YOUTUBE]

After having it for years, and swearing by the somber Gary Jules one instead, it came back to me with a vengeance today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Bonney (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 20, 2012)

Alison Krauss - Down in the River to Pray
[YOUTUBE]pgVL-rBq9Fw[/YOUTUBE]

Oh man is this song beautiful. Alison sure does have an angelic voice. I love the lyrics too; really does bring me closer to the Lord. Its songs like this that remind me of why I have Faith. I definitely agree with the people commenting about how the song should also be seen as an inspiration for good and being thankful, regardless of Faith. 

Probably not a lot of people here that will like this song, though, and perhaps never even seen the movie. But oh well. 

Lyrics:

*Spoiler*: __ 




As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the starry crown?
Good Lord show me the way!

O sisters let's go down
Let's go down, come on down
O sisters let's go down
Down in the river to pray

As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the robe & crown?
Good Lord show me the way

O brothers let's go down
Let's go down, come on down
Come on brothers, let's go down
Down in the river to pray

As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the starry crown?
Good Lord show me the way

O fathers let's go down
Let's go down, come on down
O fathers let's go down
Down in the river to pray

As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the robe and crown?
Good Lord show me the way

O mothers let's go down
Come on down, don't you wanna go down?
Come on mothers, let's go down
Down in the river to pray

As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the starry crown?
Good Lord show me the way

O sinners, let's go down
Let's go down, come on down
O sinners, let's go down
Down in the river to pray

As I went down in the river to pray
Studying about that good ol' way
And who shall wear the robe and crown?
Good Lord show me the way 




They are so beautiful! 

10/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a nice song and a good movie. The lyrics doesn't mean anything to me at all though, but the song itself is nice.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDYprIGmc5w[/YOUTUBE]

Been having this stuck in my head for a long time now. A typical Neige-ish song, and it's one of his best vocal performances ever. Powerful and inhuman!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 27, 2012)

The Weekend-Montreal
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV1r4m8c9SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Tegan & Sara - Hell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9svR330RWZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 27, 2012)

Slayer - The Antichrist


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdgN5jzWNu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Apr 28, 2012)

Take me home country roads - John Denver


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 30, 2012)

Adele - Rolling in the deep


----------



## Akaikumo (Apr 30, 2012)

The offspring - Hit that


----------



## Hariti (May 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

i sit on acid by lords of acid.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 14, 2012)

"Crush the Jewish Prophet" by Inquisition


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 21, 2012)

Ben E. King: Stand By Me.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 22, 2012)

Sopor Aeternus & the Ensemble of Shadows - The Sleeper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu6Kip-b56U[/YOUTUBE]

What an amazing song. Oh, not just this song, but every single Sopor Aeternus song is amazing. But this song has been stuck in there for quite some time now. Amazing!


----------



## JellyButter (May 22, 2012)

I love it....so much. Been on repeat for the last 2 hours.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 25, 2012)

Swear to god this needs an Anime.*______*

Deardrops - Melody of Hope
[YOUTUBE]pdEIK0GE-Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizukana (May 25, 2012)

*The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid*


----------



## G (May 25, 2012)

Hadouken! - Mecha Love
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Ttbe94oew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2012)

Amputations by Death cab for cutie


----------



## Hαnnαh (May 30, 2012)

I have multiple songs stuck in my head, all tumbling over each other, but I can't listen to them to get them out of my head because they aren't available yet.

Basically, I made some friends who are in a band, and I go to their concerts a lot, and three of their songs are stuck in my head currently. They haven't finished recording yet, though, so there's no way for me to listen to them and get them out...


----------



## Metaro (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Laura (May 31, 2012)

Boy - Emma Louise


----------



## Markness (May 31, 2012)

I Can Do No Wrong by Pigface. Martin Atkin's drumming sounds like you're surrounded by a million drummers and Chris Connelly's unyielding declaration that he can "do no wrong" along with the subtle but droning guitar lines in the background really stick to your mind.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 4, 2012)

Aleka's Attic: Too Many Colors. I particularly obsess with the acoustic arrangements accompanied by all of the band member's hazy vocal techniques.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 6, 2012)

*The Cure* - Disintegration


----------



## Hariti (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IXrr6Rrdk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (Jun 9, 2012)

"Open Season" - *High Highs*

Makes me feel like I'm floating.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2012)

Steven Wilson-Deform to form a star


----------



## kyliexkakashi (Jun 10, 2012)

ive got a song called pain by three days grace stuck in my head at the moment


----------



## Memitim (Jun 11, 2012)

Weird since it doesn't have lyrics or anything but it's been stuck in my head all night

[YOUTUBE]rjXFRSuSnh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovUdijf7Cg[/YOUTUBE]

Soul Coughing is amazing.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_Ds5IMZfCfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Jun 12, 2012)

I somehow have 2 songs stuck in my head that take turns.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNknGIKkoA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Jun 12, 2012)

that "call me maybe" song
oh god I hate it!!!


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 12, 2012)

Killswitch Engage - This Fire!!


----------



## Violence (Jun 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N939-xgTBrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YXwYJyrKK5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUvODIH8Pc4[/YOUTUBE]

Can't.Get.It.Out.


----------



## Violence (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-O9KHO1Xnn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWXMS9fZxYo&list=PL868A425E100B2629&index=8&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 25, 2012)

Sora said:


> that "call me maybe" song
> oh god I hate it!!!


I love it 

Stuck in my head as well.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 26, 2012)

Sora said:


> that "call me maybe" song
> oh god I hate it!!!



you cant go anywhere without hearing that song, i cant stand it :toliet


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2012)

Netsky - Come Alive (Rockwell Remix)


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Lamb Of God - In Your Words.


----------



## Akaikumo (Jun 28, 2012)

Jem - Just a ride


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## JellyButter (Jul 3, 2012)

New God Flow -Yeezy & Pusha T


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2012)

Maroon 5 ft Whiz Khalifa - Payphone


----------



## Violence (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GhmRdQb0O7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2012)

Not even Dirty Elegance and Trentem?ller songs can compete with this song sometimes. It always has a way of creeping back to me.


----------



## Violence (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0TGyTbMwHY8[/YOUTUBE]

Uh Huh...


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

[vimeo]19529550[/vimeo]

**


----------



## Mori (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKHk97YmkVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 11, 2012)

50 cent- Many Men don't know why, haven't listened to it in ages


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 11, 2012)

Pink Matter - Frank Ocean Ft. Andre 3000


----------



## Silence (Jul 12, 2012)

marcus colins - seven nation army


----------



## Hariti (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk5kYjD9E1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dashful (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) - Sly and the Family Stone
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=des0hOyzgRs[/YOUTUBE]

It's driving me insane.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GoWMo1bNs6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2012)

Van Halen -- Panama
[YOUTUBE]toP4UtQZiw8[/YOUTUBE]

Not my absolutely favorite song of theirs, but among the favorites. Unfortunately the rest of my youtube playlist won't work, so only three of their songs are loading. 

I like _Jump_ and _Why can't this be Love?_ more. Wish I could play 'em.


----------



## Violence (Jul 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WR8wCplRXnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy 6 Battle Theme (IvoryMetalMix) OC ReMix
[YOUTUBE]397pLLS5cRA[/YOUTUBE]

I really love the pieces the remixer decided to use, and the way he represented them in the song. I enjoy the song a lot, however, there are three parts in the song that make me feel a little iffy. Mostly because it sounds like another key is accidentally pressed during another's time--like its not supposed to happen.

But its still very enjoyable. Enough for me to download from OC ReMix and include on my Zune. 

7.8/10


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2012)

this song is stuck in my head...

[YOUTUBE]cSnkWzZ7ZAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Hariti (Jul 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxK2je7aQqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 24, 2012)

Passion Pit - Take A Walk


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 25, 2012)

Brings back 1995.

Five Years by Sugar Hiccup


----------



## Meia (Jul 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWCRX36qkE[/YOUTUBE]

I love the lyrics of this song.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmLN2okgLFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQGu6RKuZeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4A29uG0KBc[/YOUTUBE]

It's so badass.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 28, 2012)

Slipknot - Disasterpiece

I wish they would have played this live last night. That's about the only thing that could have made the show any better.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebOXokj_JsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Bishamon (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQDxLsfrjw[/YOUTUBE]

Dat acustic riff. So purty.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LFVQpDKHk4[/YOUTUBE]

Probably because I've been playing it on the guitar so much


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 30, 2012)

*Twin Shadow *- _When The Movie's Over_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFfChrPGAx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTDwIN9oLvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8sPj0Ic8KQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 2, 2012)

Meek Mill - I'ma Boss Ft. Rick Ross


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ocLmKWaK5HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 3, 2012)

Pink Matter - Frank Ocean & Andre 3000


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6zVp3ZtEz7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2012)

Hariti said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmLN2okgLFk[/YOUTUBE]



wow...now this one is so catchy! reminds me to my dear hehehe  :33 

nice choice btw

*faves* :33


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 4, 2012)

When in Rome - The Promise.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 5, 2012)

LIES GREED MISERY- Linkin Park


----------



## Arigato (Aug 9, 2012)

Death Cab For Cutie- I Will Follow You Into The Dark

I like to sing this to my best friend, Magda, tought she keeps complaining that my singing is really terrible. I just know she secretly enjoys it


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 10, 2012)

The Breeders: Doe

At first, I didn't know what the hell Kim Deal was singing in that song. I was distracted by the instruments. Until, I heard it the second time...such a dirty yet, mesmerizing song.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/YOUTUBE]
I CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO THIS SONG


----------



## Naked (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv9gmlheLZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Aug 15, 2012)

"Attack" by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## White (Aug 16, 2012)

How does one get rid of such a song with such rhythm?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PI2ESad4b8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 16, 2012)

Stairway to Heaven and Someone I used to know.


----------



## Jugeum (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 20, 2012)

PSY - 강남스타일

Gangnam Style!


----------



## Unalert (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 21, 2012)

Inxs: Just Keep Walking.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN3hH8LG4Yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardoc (Aug 22, 2012)

Krewella Killin it


----------



## Tranquility (Aug 23, 2012)

Supercrush! by Devin Townsend is stuck in my head.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2012)

Puddle of Mudd - She Hates Me


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 24, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - HipHop Saved My Life Ft. Nikki Jean


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 25, 2012)

Cub: Go Fish.


----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0JfdP1iHB1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]

I've recently listened to this song again and I'm hooked on it, previously I didn't pay much attention to it while watching Drive.


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2012)

this song has been stuck in my head for a week already

[YOUTUBE]4ulaGjwiIbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## monafifia (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkHlnWFnA0c&feature=g-music[/YOUTUBE]
I can't stop singing this


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

This song is stuck in my head its a cover of rammsteins engel by gregorian and it is super haunting

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHBqEK_iRoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TnL-LJKWE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X71AGrTMz_E[/YOUTUBE]
And
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n-5lRKnE_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hj8gtOMV0Og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

This Ultra psychadelic song has been stuck in my head the whole day
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG73Pk1yUj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the box (Aug 31, 2012)

somewhere only we know !

its the best song to listen to when taking a walk and thinking of your hubby


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds rather silly considering the genre but I've had Ex Deo's Caligvla stuck in my head all day. The first vocal part.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BihpxrYPmUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2012)

_Rise ~ Miracle of Sound_

I think this song is gonna be on my mind for a good while. XD It also makes me wanna play the Batman Arkham games.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWuCmjpvXmE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 4, 2012)

Live - Lightning Crashes


----------



## Danielle (Sep 5, 2012)

Gojira - A sight to behold


----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e45_mLYUcjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 8, 2012)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## Kouhai (Sep 8, 2012)

_Fragrance of Dark Coffee (piano)_ - Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaCq_kCPe0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2012)

Dat beat and bass line. Beast song from a Beast group.

[YOUTUBE]nUbYdjO7tE4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## josh101 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 11, 2012)

Black Eyed Peas - I got a feeling


----------



## LadyNerd123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Breathe by Taylor Swift


----------



## Reisuke (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzI9VQUHJkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 15, 2012)

don't you worry, don't you worry, chiiiiiiiiiiiiiild~


----------



## Soul (Sep 15, 2012)

Under Pressure - Queen/Bowie.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 6, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - The Show Goes On


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Key Phase~1-Daisuke Ono


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 7, 2012)

Foxy Shazam - Holy Touch

Been really feeling them recently.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtZAzh0TSAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 9, 2012)

Scorpions - Humanity :33


----------



## Violence (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ljFqh8ZNajk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .44 (Oct 14, 2012)

La la la la
La la la la
Elmo's world!

La la la la
La la la la
Elmo's world!

Elmo loves his goldfish!
His crayons, too!

That's!

Elmo's!

Worrrrrrrrld!


----------



## monafifia (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26hsZqwveA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dominus (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Salem (Oct 19, 2012)

"Feels Like We Only Go Backwards" by _Tame Impala_ (link)

This song is so incredibly infectious.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDi_Bj4E314[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 20, 2012)

Jet - Are you gonna be my girl


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RrtRPVM93k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 20, 2012)

She-Wolf by David Guetta feat Sia.
Think those two are a nice musical couple :3


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 23, 2012)

Daughtry - Crashed


----------



## Vicious (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pv4xWFgLVwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kara no Kyoukai 5 (Mujun Rasen) OST - M23_ 



[YOUTUBE]hFMx9FW5qps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5etLRgwXmh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Reisuke (Oct 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzvGKas5RsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Oct 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IddDWBpkzYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 27, 2012)

Whitesnake - All for Love


----------



## Vasco (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0xlyYNtDhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Nov 9, 2012)

This. Damn. Song.


*Spoiler*: _in Japanese_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Od3GksV_HA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _in Korean_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8R-_CF2n4Y[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _in English_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi6YBrdrxO8[/YOUTUBE]




It just keeps switching languages in my head


----------



## Hebe (Nov 9, 2012)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## flavx (Nov 9, 2012)

Since i'm new here, sorry if this isn't the right place to post this but lately i've been driving nuts with this song that i can't find, so if anyone knows it and is kind enough to post it here i'd be very grateful ^^ the song plays in a couple of naruto episodes and the one i remember is from episode 202 at minute 08:56 it's when the fight between sasuke and raikage begins.


----------



## Reisuke (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA2pjMjpBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 10, 2012)

Bad Religion - Fuck you

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF0Mia7oYvA&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLHD0Oxs2gPPH-3VQE4WMcIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ghb6eDopW8I[/YOUTUBE]​
*Of Monsters & Men -- Little Talks*​


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2012)

9 Inch Nails : Closer


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2012)

These:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]PBLaruol2gk[/YOUTUBE]




and


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Lafvb2qs7d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadako (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRcWJyGRvNk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 11, 2012)

Prisoners in Paradise - Europe


----------



## Stripes (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HxUl6Bo_6pQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Goyte -- Eyes Wide Open*​


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJvzazVhPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 12, 2012)

Something about this song just gets to me...


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Nov 14, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa - Sky High


----------



## Hebe (Nov 15, 2012)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine


----------



## Vei (Nov 16, 2012)

pinch me - barenaked ladies 

thanks to scrubs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jags2ooo (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## Trueno (Nov 17, 2012)

Andrew WK - Party Party Party thanks to Ultimate Hellsing Abridged


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 17, 2012)

Short Change Hero by The Heavy


----------



## Invidia (Nov 18, 2012)

Lately, it's been _Pyramid Song _-Radiohead.

Kind of a downer, but it's really pretty, and I'm trying to learn it on piano at the moment.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 19, 2012)

I really love most (all) Miku song... 
some of them even I dont know the title lol
【手描き】カゲロウデイズ【自己解釈PV】
how the hell I suppose to read that lol
"Neighbours"?


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dvgWyQ0Xwd4[/YOUTUBE]
been stuck in my head for like a month now


----------



## British Reputation (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uG3R7conSuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 22, 2012)

Godsmack - Voodoo 

Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 22, 2012)

Pet shop boys - love etc.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Anju Ratti (Nov 27, 2012)

Phenomenon _Thousand Foot Cruch


----------



## monafifia (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj5L9SYhoSE&feature=branded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeOyda_gcTE[/YOUTUBE]

The little intro in the beginning,anyone knows the name of the song?

please....


----------



## Misao (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]z1x6HZIGq4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 29, 2012)

_Skyfall - Adele (Skyfall's Main Theme)_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeumyOzKqgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hariti (Nov 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2LOeImx0kW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAo3fkb6_vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Just0rdinary (Dec 3, 2012)

Adele - Rolling with the Deep


----------



## Bonly (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iygcpqKw0Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 3, 2012)

Rich Kidz Feat. Future x Back it up


----------



## Hope (Dec 5, 2012)

Girls Aloud - Something New


----------



## Hebe (Dec 6, 2012)

Cage the Elephant - Ain't No Rest for the Wicked


----------



## Hariti (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXJ4gp-mv1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 6, 2012)

Rich Kidz-Round N Round.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 8, 2012)

Queen - The Miracle


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

Common's _'The People'_ has been stuck in my head for the past couple of days.

I won't complain though, I dig the song.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

_Freedom Fighters - Two Steps From Hell (Star Trek 2009's trailer theme)_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP1QHVNHMAE&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2012)

Meek Mill x In God We Trust


----------



## Vei (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j_i0KxjtDH4[/YOUTUBE]
revisiting my modest mouse days


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ihW56Xa3XGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Not a good thing, it's kind of annoying right now.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 14, 2012)

Gucci Mane Feat. Young Scooter x Money Habits


----------



## Hebe (Dec 14, 2012)

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild

Because awesome teacher


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Hebe (Dec 16, 2012)

Disturbed - Down With the Sickness


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2012)

_Black - Kari Kimmel_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UXYFHmATw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2012)

_Swedish House Mafia - Don't You Worry Childl_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYH4yLeBHOs[/YOUTUBE]​
Finally found out it's name and I love the lyrics. And the beat too, I love everything about it.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

Triggerfinger - Man Down (Rihanna cover)

Screw the original, this is ten times better


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Disturbed- Leave It Alone

The lyrics are very accurate when it comes to how I feel regarding some people in my life.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Deftones - Poltergeist

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUm3Ld8xlL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emili (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 1, 2013)

Captain Jack by Captain Jack.


----------



## Violence (Jan 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sx_tP26-bsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toby (Jan 9, 2013)

Theme for Great Cities by Simple Minds

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJDx-1L3V9U[/YOUTUBE]

Simple Minds are amazing, and this is my favorite song of theirs. _Don't You Forget About Me_ (The Breakfast Club) is also great, and both songs tend to fester in my head at least twice a week. They have definitely the most original tracks on my playlist. I left more soul-tease in the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi1KRgolnsI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vhhTvcLoRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HOsiSE_JTOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id7e-9WaxMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

die young by ke$ha.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKdsTKE6Izs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riordan (Jan 17, 2013)

Circle the drain by Katy Perry


----------



## Yellow (Jan 18, 2013)

I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift 
Thrift Shop - Macklemore

Stuck in my head because we listen to these songs at work everyday.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 18, 2013)

Feel Good Inc. by Gorillaz

I feel a bit sad, and remembered this nostalgic and touching song.


----------



## Misao (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bE47er6qnqg[/YOUTUBE]

get it out get it out get it out

my mind

$%&#


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 21, 2013)

Young Scooter Feat. Future x Jugg Season


----------



## Hariti (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpypkvZjJiI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 24, 2013)

Call me - Steve Conte.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGjSTd1Ij8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## emili (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Hebe (Jan 25, 2013)

Sabaton - A Lifetime of War


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

one minute man by missy elliot.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Honzou (Jan 29, 2013)

The Weeknd-the party/afterparty


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

_The Way I Feel _- by Asa


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Hebe (Jan 30, 2013)

Under the Sea 

Recently saw _The Little Mermaid_ and this got stuck in my head.


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

UNDERGROUND AS FUCK


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2013)

Wiz Khalifa Feat. Chevy Woods x Homicide.


----------



## Chloe (Feb 1, 2013)

18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Hebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Sabaton - In the Army Now

Brilliant cover


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2013)

_Calvin Harris - Sweet Nothing ft. Florence Welch_
[YOUTUBE]17ozSeGw-fY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Invidia (Feb 8, 2013)

_*Autechre* - 1 1 is_

Listened to Exai last night after downloading it and listened to it again today. Some really good tracks, some okay ones... but this one... it's really good.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]e6fDUwOpa5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 11, 2013)

Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Rich Kidz x Kool On The Low


----------



## Misao (Feb 19, 2013)

Inaction - We Are Scientists


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

Rich Kidz x You Won.


----------



## Acetown (Feb 20, 2013)

Ed Sheeran - Lego House


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2013)

When I Was your Man  -  Bruno Mars


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dFz10R529g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C1oud (Feb 20, 2013)

Bruno Mars - When I Was Your Man


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ccenFp_3kq8[/YOUTUBE]

I heard this song a long, _long_ time ago and have been searching for it ever since, I only remembered that 'dingaladung' sequence so it was quite hard, but one day I just randomly heard it on the radio. Ever since then it's been stuck in my head again but at least this time I know the song.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2013)

Young Scooter Feat. Future x Life Sentence


----------



## RedStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Justn Timberlake Suit and Tie


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

The Recipe - _by Kendrick Lamar_


----------



## Violence (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ouyC28ffPjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Feb 21, 2013)

will.i.am feat. Britney Spears - "Scream & Shout"


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2013)

Gucci Mane Feat. Young Scooter x Big Guwap


----------



## Misao (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## RedStar (Feb 22, 2013)

The Weekend - Wicked Games


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 22, 2013)

Stone Sour - Gone Soveruin


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2013)

Young Thug x 2 ckups stuffed.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Feb 23, 2013)

Justin Timberlake - "Love Stoned/I Think That She Knows"


----------



## Owl (Feb 23, 2013)

We want to - New Young Pony Club


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2013)

Young Thug Feat. Gucci Mane x Shooting star.


----------



## Violence (Feb 24, 2013)

SKisM - Kick It (Ft. Zomboy)


----------



## RedStar (Feb 24, 2013)

OneRepublic - If I lose Myself


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Young Scooter Feat. Future x Julio


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 28, 2013)

Rihanna - Pour it up


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2013)

Waka Flocka x Fast Forward


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2013)

Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike - Wakanda


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Oasis - Don't Look Back in Anger


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 1, 2013)

Crystal Castles - Plague


----------



## Hebe (Mar 1, 2013)

AC/DC - Stiff Upper Lip


----------



## fleaky (Mar 2, 2013)

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## Hariti (Mar 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGDWqPKWDQs[/YOUTUBE]

So fucking addictive, I've been listening to it non-stop for the past week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2013)

Future x Karate Chop


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Sacrilege


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2013)

Zelda Majora's Mask - Song of Healing


----------



## Zenith (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LpV-FLMNaFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buckbeard (Apr 2, 2013)

*The Stone Roses - Fool's Gold*

goddamn this is the best song from the 80's, Micheal Jackson, Depeche Mode, etc, eat your heart out


----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nQpYHiB0k6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 2, 2013)

:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpgCk-1VA2Y[/YOUTUBE]

dem childhood memories


----------



## Hebe (Apr 5, 2013)

Scorpions - Holiday


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IJn-EHd7VeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Apr 8, 2013)

The-Dream -iV Play
Scorpions - Holiday


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNNW0SPkChI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuV2agQPgps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bORLIdw20ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2013)

Locked out of Heaven by Bruno Mars. I had never heard it because I avoid Top 40 radio (all radio, really) like the plague. But the song kind of plays to my long time love for The Police, by sounding 95% like one of their songs.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 13, 2013)

The background music from Vsauce.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3XlIQ5pmdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

Of monsters and men - little talks.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

It. Won't. Go. Away! 

[YOUTUBE]OV1x_ZzxUYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5YettQiQhb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (May 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kSCjwuA1Y20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZ0sSStW6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uweWiCLT8Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (May 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X1DRDcGlSsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Khyle (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unuZRmIsQPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1WifEFI6eK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C9OfBcjyxKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (May 10, 2013)

Macklemore - "Can't Hold Us"
What an amazing song!


----------



## Linkofone (May 17, 2013)




----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itkzaT9yk9Y [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2rALVgdoMHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (May 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3xHeONG6N4M[/YOUTUBE]

1st song stuck in my mind. What a tune, from such a legend.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Violence (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EOrE2Qr1FMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcq83ppLYlM[/YOUTUBE]

Also the same song currently in my signature, it is by Kinky Boyz and is from the ending of the 5th episode of Queer as Folk. The scenes that were going on with the music matched so perfectly that the song became stuck in my head and now I love it.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

*GANGNAM STYLE*


----------



## Bishamon (May 30, 2013)

Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhC87Ej-xIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h8nIHZ-0kS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Jun 1, 2013)

The Black Keys - Lonely Boy


----------



## Violence (Jun 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mp0o3xjmHnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2013)

*Justice - Civilization (Access All Arenas live)*


----------



## Violence (Jun 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ISFPCcozns8[/YOUTUBE]

Is not saturday but I'm listening it anyways!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 3, 2013)

Watching Chuunibyou again, Sparkling Daydream is stuck in my head now.


----------



## Violence (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OgtqIurz_Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]o_1aF54DO60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1sa9qeV6T0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0h7LyJlIYxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOhOhH1NNc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bMzwRTsoW8[/YOUTUBE]

My birthday theme song, and still it plays on in my head...


----------



## Əyin (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bH9bXtZyugo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k4Xgm9dDMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

[vimeo]30427769[/vimeo]

In the past two days I've listened to this song for about a good five hours.


----------



## Misao (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9LRQq3m0-6Y[/YOUTUBE]

I've been listening to this nonstop too. It's not even healthy.

Much better in acoustic too, imho.


----------



## Violence (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a040_6Xl0jk[/YOUTUBE]

S-U-G-A-R! Jump into your racing car say sugar rush! Sugar rush! :33


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z4XD_joR6k[/YOUTUBE]

Probably because I spent like 8 hours yesterday listening to it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpwW4iraV3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z7h2sLhaShs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PddIsqYcAqk[/YOUTUBE]

One of my fave songs, so it's no wonder xD


----------



## Violence (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y6nCwHOTrdM[/YOUTUBE]

catchy lyric


----------



## Mark1805 (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sENM2wA_FTg[/YOUTUBE]
It's time - Imagine Dragons, I love the melody, the beat


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jun 16, 2013)

I am in love with this man's hands. 

[YOUTUBE]JbXyrECq5zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFOZnb33zEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hzM71scYw0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VH9XyPg_Xm0[/YOUTUBE]

wow...the lyric...


----------



## xxzyyzxx (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez3pCS3O_jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0pC77cuATEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Two in my head for the past two days.


----------



## Violence (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WpzfV8OtLHI[/YOUTUBE]

My fav nightmare scene


----------



## Rory Breaker (Jun 21, 2013)

I am looking to listen newly upcoming album of EDM artist Derek Vincent Smith. Album that will again continue to carry the signature sound of electro hip-hop soul. 

Here is the video of his first official song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUBzjL2XN9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WK1KSUo2dpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qXXbTwL79R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hullo (Jun 22, 2013)

Not their best song, but wow that is a catchy chorus

[YOUTUBE]Ohxk_WGscWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Jun 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL6zdEwRKws[/YOUTUBE]
When I always listen this song get stuck in my head for hours


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tiaUlq4Dzc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sKOsgjiMDbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjK30nhy7CU[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl8iYAo90pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 25, 2013)

Haven't heard this song in years, but once Monsters University premiered, I decided to watch Monsters, Inc again (Which is still a fantastic movie) and hasn't gotten out of my head since:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMwSNDRP90o[/YOUTUBE]

Swing and Jazz are such great genres gaddayum


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## daisydee (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86khmc6y1yE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yH2VHnWyMc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jun 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1HQnJ2OtVw[/YOUTUBE]


Friend showed me this not too long ago...

really glad they did. one of the few songs that I don't mind it being stuck in my head...for like the last three damn days.


----------



## Violence (Jun 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LLKYOSiW7U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

This has been one of my fav mash ups since 2011


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Mori (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8TO7FLxZRSM[/YOUTUBE]
I fucking hate this song


----------



## daisydee (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jul 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7hxaGidiU5E[/YOUTUBE]

can't stop sing it


----------



## Hebe (Jul 2, 2013)

Keane - Somewhere only we know 

Awesome


----------



## Violence (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6Ov6w2YDPFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 14, 2013)

John Lennon - Imagine


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ5GiRZv9TU[/YOUTUBE]



> You dig a hole in the ground. You bury the bones.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJQ6dNOCfLE[/YOUTUBE]
Dear You-cry and the Hope versions from the Higurashi(When The Cicadas Cry) series have been stuck in my head recently.Find the  fandubs by WH0Allie extremely beautiful and love listening to the originals too.


----------



## nore (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2wMsnE2cvI[/YOUTUBE]
Because everyone can be Scatman.


----------



## Violence (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bd4VlHqPVSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

Ah ... I was watching the Eloquent Ji Xiao Lan, and its theme was just too funny.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5y-Ao197ND0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Jul 19, 2013)

Ugly Kid Joe - Cat's in the cradle

Awesome


----------



## Violence (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4IXhYf4yxJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## daisydee (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0v0i63PQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y97u-U0nvJM[/YOUTUBE]

amazing argentinian theme


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jul 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7c9_HXTvyog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 25, 2013)

ILL MIND OF HOPSIN 6


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

